#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-19
<AmrH> Hey
<Ex-Opesa> Hi.
<will1> hi
<will1> could anyone tell me where to find the gtk-tooltip widget
<will1> or why i got a +b on #ubuntu
<stlsaint> will1: you got banned from ubuntu?
<will1> ahuh
<stlsaint> will1: im sure a google search will guide you to the gtk-tooltip widget as i dont know what it is
<will1> i tried but it continued to return information on not what I wanted
<stlsaint> will1: you check synap?
<will1> the package tool?
<stlsaint> will1: and most mods are trigger happy in #ubuntu due to so much traffic
<stlsaint> will1: no, Synaptic Package Manager
<will1> i never went, i tried to join but it gave me a +b
<will1> i think gtk-tooltip comes with ubuntu
<will1> under the gtkrc theme file in Human it has
<will1> widget "gtk-tooltip*"
<stlsaint> will1: hrm, not sure to be honest with ya
<will1> OK, no problem
<pleia2> will1: if you wish to talk about/appeal a ban in #ubuntu, the channel you want is #ubuntu-ops
<will1> oh thank you
<Puck`> good morning team
<pedro3005> morning Puck`
<nUboon2Age> i'm experimenting w/ Tomboy.  Its pretty cool.  I can see enormous potential for making clever use of it and if it were further developed it could be downright amazing.
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: Tomboy is really nice. i would be lost without my Tomboy notes
<kermiac> +1 duanedesign. I use my tomboy notes for almost everything
<stlsaint> i dont :|
<stlsaint> scew tomboy :P
<stlsaint> duanedesign: hey you know of a way to install video drivers via livecd?
<duanedesign> stlsaint: i have never done it but...
<duanedesign> stlsaint: open softeare sources and select the cd
<duanedesign> at the bottom of the Ubuntu Software tab
<stlsaint> duanedesign: well i mean like go download the driver via the nvidia site and install from livecd?
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: i was hearing podcasters like jono bacon rave on about Tomboy.  Now i see why.  http://techie-buzz.com/utilites/tomboy-notes.html kermiac
<kermiac> hi nUboon2Age
<nUboon2Age> hey kermiac :)  I found out about Tomboy listening to 'Shotof Jaq' that you'd recommended to me (and some other podcasts talked about it as well).
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: very good mate :)
<svaksha> saji89: saw your pm. thanks.
<saji89> svaksha, You're welcome.
<slidinghorn> at work, so if you need me, mention me & I'll catch the highlight when I check xchat periodically
<nitstorm> anybody there in the room? or am i jus not connected?
<Maddeth> nitstorm: your not connected
<Maddeth> ;)
<Puck`> you are nitstorm (: welcome to #ubuntu-beginners
<nitstorm> hello guys
<nitstorm> lol
<Maddeth> hi nitstorm
<nitstorm> Maddeth: hi
<nitstorm> is there a good application that is simpler to use than audacity that'll cut part of a sound file and then also can be used to add something to the beginning and end of the file
<nitstorm> ?
<nitstorm> or something better than audacity
<nitstorm> ?
<Maddeth> nitstorm: hmm
<Maddeth> http://mediakey.dk/~cc/linux-audio-editor-top-3/
<Maddeth> nitstorm: not had any personal use of any of them
<nitstorm> Maddeth: i have used sweep but i couldn't understand it easily as audacity will look into ReZound
<nitstorm> thanks Maddeth
<Maddeth> nitstorm: no problemo
<nitstorm> ok guys another question
<nitstorm> is there some de or wm that is similar to gnome or xfce coz i need to do an install on a low end machine but fluxbox and openbox are really hard to use for me since i have never used them before
<Maddeth> xfce is lightweight
<nitstorm> it's pretty heavy on the machine
<nitstorm> it's about 192 mb ram kinda stuff
<Maddeth> just use the terminal :p
<Maddeth> nitstorm: xfce should be fine on that surely?
<nitstorm> ha ha i need to run audacity on that machine
<nitstorm> xfce seems to be bulky on it...
<nitstorm> takes quite a while to load
<nitstorm> :P
<nitstorm> i mean the apps
<nitstorm> take a while to load
<Maddeth> I was thinking
<Maddeth> nevermind
<geirha> lxde is supposedly lightweight, though I've never tried it.
<Maddeth> still think xfce is pretty damn lightweight
<slidinghorn> running lxde on this laptop (it's a dog) -- runs very quickly here :)
<duanedesign> lxde is definetly lighter than xubuntu
<slidinghorn> IMO xfce is just about as heavy as gnome itself...it's really caught on to the whole bloatware fad.  LXDE is the next generation ;)
<duanedesign> slidinghorn: i agree
<duanedesign> i think that was one of the reasons they developed Lubuntu
<duanedesign> Xubuntu isn't quite 'lightweight' anymore
<duanedesign> >:)
<duanedesign> wb malev
<duanedesign> oops
<Mohan_chml> Ohai :D
<duanedesign> wb Mohan_chml
<malev> ?
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign, ty :D
<duanedesign> okay it worked :)
<Mohan_chml> =]
<nselvaprabhu> hi i'm a new to ubuntu
<nselvaprabhu> ##there
<Mohan_chml> nselvaprabhu, hello
<nselvaprabhu> yeah
<duanedesign> :\
<Maddeth> slidinghorn: duanedesign, been a while since I have used xfce , so was going off past experience :)
<Mohan_chml> duanedesign, yes?
<duanedesign> Maddeth: :)
<pedro3005> is anyone familiar with pastebinit?
<duanedesign> pedro3005: a little
<pedro3005> duanedesign, I'm failing to use the format option
<pedro3005> to syntax highlight it as C
<pedro3005> and I'm also not managing to set it to paste.ubuntu.com
<phillw> hi, any of the UBT familiar with LAMP ?
<sebsebseb> hi
<hobgoblin> hi
<sebsebseb> hobgoblin: hi
<slidinghorn> howdy :)
<alien_> hy guys
<alien_> if i clean up my sistem will my ipod show back again in rythmbox
<alien_> celan var cache and all tht
<Darkness_Des> Is there anyway to incorporate the Skype notifications into notify-osd and still have sound?
<cndr> which anti virus program would you recommend?
<phillw> cndr: anti virus is not required for ubuntu
<phillw> if you have WINE or download things to be used on a windows machine, then there are programmes that will take care of Windows systems
<phillw> !antivirus
<ubot2> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<cndr> I dual boot with windows, since it shipped with my computer, I want to protect my windows files from within linux
<phillw> cndr: actually, think of it the other way round. the linux area will be there to rescue your windows area should it become infected. All the boot systems to rescue windows use linux to ensure there are no beasties when you boot.
<phillw> (as in all the ones you pay good money for, it's all actually free)
<cndr> so something like klamav would be enough to recover the windows partition?
<phillw> cndr: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=17#p20 was the last time I wrote up on the subject; we use ClamAV, but that is more for servers checking for viruses being included in attachements.
<phillw> cndr: it is important you understand the differences between windows and linux; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 explains it much more detail
 * Mohan_chml prays god to not to get disconnected
<phillw> Mohan_chml: you need to pray to your local ISP & wish them good health ;-)
<cndr> I was unaware that the antivirus programs have a high rate of false positives on ubuntu. I think I might hold off getting  an anti virus program for now, well at least until I finish reading all the links you sent me to look at. Thank you for all your help
<bobo123> I wonder, is it possible to run linux from an file containing an image of an partition, and do it completely readonly?
<bobo123> that is, run ubuntu from the backup of an partition I made, completly safe that the backup will not change in any way by this
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-20
<cheri703> I'm having trouble with a usb mic, it was working on saturday, and now it isn't recognized at all by the computer. Anyone have any thoughts on that?
<slidinghorn> cheri703, does it show up if you type lsusb in a terminal?
<cheri703> will try that
<cheri703> I think so
<cheri703> I only have two things plugged in, and I believe that's one of them
<slidinghorn> post the output to here: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cheri703> it is a mic/webcam, and cam is working fine
<cheri703> just mic isn't working
<slidinghorn> oh...I've heard of issues of a mic within a cam not working correctly but I didn't stick around to see if they figured it out...
<cheri703> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466204/
<cheri703> well, it worked saturday, that's the ting
<cheri703> *thin
<cheri703> g
<cheri703> bah
<slidinghorn> what's the cam model?
<cheri703> one sec, will find out
<cheri703> gear head wc785sfx
<cheri703> the frustrating part is that it DID work
<duanedesign> cheri have you checked the sound preferences?
<cheri703> so I was asking about some audio issues earlier, I've made a wee bit of progress: it appears that the usb audio device appears in gnome-device manager, but it does NOT show up in the sound preferences as a device. any suggestions?
<Marzipan_D> anyone here?
<Marzipan_D> i'm looking for some beginner help
<cheri703> I'm here, but I don't know how much I can help...I have limited knowledge
<Marzipan_D> ok
<Marzipan_D> i'm wondering if I use this command "sudo cp -R /test/images /var/www/images" will is OVERWRITE everhting in /var/www/images ?
<cheri703> uhm, I'm not sure
<Marzipan_D> oh
<paultag> cheri703: it should not, fyi :)
<paultag> cheri703: thanks for fielding the question
<cheri703> I was going to suggest doing it in nautilus...since that will give the option to merge, but they left too quick
<paultag> aye, but /var/www/ is usually owned by www-data:www-data
<cheri703> paultag, do YOU know anything about why sound preferences wouldn't recognize a usb audio device?
<paultag> sure
<cheri703> I don't know to much about that stuff... :/ learning
<paultag> cheri703: what usb device? does it show up on lsusb ?
<cheri703> well, it's a webcam/mic, and it worked on saturday
<paultag> Oh, regression
<paultag> fun
<paultag> what release cheri703?
<paultag> 10.04 ?
<cheri703> it does show up on lsusb, and it shows up as a usb audio device in gnome-device manager
<cheri703> yes
<cheri703> but it is nowhere to be found in sound preferences
<paultag> cheri703: P.S. whoh, this is not us-oh, welcome :)
<cheri703> I talked to a friend for over an hour on saturday...
<cheri703> yeah :)
<paultag> cheri703: try installing `padevchooser`, and let's see if we can get raw input off it
<paultag> cheri703: how did you find us, btw?
<cheri703> canthus13 suggested maybe if it's in a different port it could be causing an issue, but I can't go change it yet
<cheri703> I've been in here before...
<paultag> Oh shazam
<paultag> righto
<paultag> cheri703: does the webcam part work?
<cheri703> yes, quite well actually
<paultag> cheri703: well then it's not the hardware ;)
<paultag> cheri703: my guess is that it got muted in pulse
<paultag> cheri703: happens to me now and again, but it's a crappy bit of hardware
<cheri703> but wouldn't it still show up though?
<paultag> cheri703: not sure, padevchooser will give you a lower level access to devices plugged into the pulse server
<cheri703> if it just didn't work at all, then fine, linux quirk, but the fact that it did and stopped is what's frustrating
<cheri703> ok
<cheri703> k, padevchooser installed
<paultag> cheri703: check in the inputs, and you should have it in there. If it's not in there, something nasty is going on, we should look for recently installed pkgs that might have borked it
<paultag> cheri703: ok, pull it up, it will go up to the tray
<cheri703> ok
<cheri703> now what? :)
<paultag> cheri703: pull it up and get hte listing of input devices, I can't remember what menu it's in. Manager something
<cheri703> devices just shows internal audio whatnot
<paultag> cheri703: try going through the dropdowns
<paultag> cheri703: if it's not in there, try unplugging it and plugging it back in, udev could have thrown a shit-fit
<cheri703> it shows up in the device manager, and it's not under pulseaudio though
<paultag> cheri703: what device manager ?
<paultag> cheri703: in padevchooser?
<cheri703> gnome-device manager or whatever
<paultag> ah
<cheri703> got that to see if it was even recognized at all
<paultag> cheri703: could you unplug it, and then plug it back in? then tail the /var/log/messages and a dmesg ( last few lines that are the event )
<paultag> cheri703: that would tell us how the kernel and userspace is reading the audio input device
<paultag> and if it's hooking up to what
<cheri703> tail the /var/log/messages?
<paultag> cheri703: tail /var/log/messages
<cheri703> what does that mean?
<paultag> cheri703: then !pastebin the 10 or so lines
<paultag> cheri703: it's a command
<cheri703> k
<cheri703> one sec
<paultag> cheri703: sure, tyt
<cheri703> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466239/
<cheri703> this is the result of dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466241/
<paultag> kk sec cheri703
<paultag> Whoh
<paultag> cool
<paultag> Jul 19 22:30:16 cdesktop pulseaudio[1546]: module-udev-detect.c: Tried to configure /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.2/sound/card1 (alsa_card.usb-eb1a_2766-02-U0xeb1a0x2766) more often than 5 times in 10s
<paultag> looks like something funny is going on
<cheri703> yeah
<paultag> sec
<cheri703> and the whole dmesg response....
<paultag> wow dmesg...
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> just opened that
<paultag> euch...
<cheri703> yeah
<paultag> cheri703: are you going to idle in us-oh tom?
<paultag> cheri703: I need to meditate on this
<cheri703> probably, I may have to go out to see clients (going to try to avoid it though ;) )
<paultag> cheri703: do you run a screen?
<cheri703> I will experiment with the last usb spot (dog is out of the way)
<cheri703> screen?
<paultag> nvmd
<cheri703> ?
<paultag> cheri703: poke me when you get online tom. I'll be on at 7:00 -> 3:00+
<paultag> cheri703: I need to mull this over
<cheri703> I can leave xchat open, I have it set to highlight me when someone says something, and I have it logging
<paultag> cheri703: something funny is going on
<paultag> cheri703: ahha, OK, cool
<cheri703> interesting note:
<cheri703> when I plug it back in, it cuts out my audio from the internal card. if I pause it, then start it, it works again...
 * paultag scratches head
<cheri703> tried pausing audio then plugging in, no change to whether it'd work or not...
<cheri703> I appreciate your help!
<cheri703> and meditation :)
<cheri703> there's also this that I found: http://excid3.com/blog/2010/06/changing-the-ubuntu-10-04-audio-channel-control/ no idea whether it'd help
<paultag> cheri703: sure thing, let me research it :)
<mininessie> hi SushiDude|Laptop
<SushiDude|Laptop> hi
<SushiDude|Laptop> hi everyone
<SushiDude|Laptop> I need help http://www.thisweekinlinux.com/forum/index.php?topic=147.0
<kermiac> SushiDude|Laptop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition should help
<SushiDude|Laptop> ty
<Sary> Hello Ubuntu-beginners ;)
<kermiac> hey Sary
<Sary> Hey kermiacccccccccccc ;)
<kermiac> Sary: finger stuck mate? ;)
<kermiac> Sary: or your "c" key? hehe
<Sary> lol
<Sary> it's like saying your Nice loud
<Sary> ;)
<Sary> * Nick
<Sary> How are friend ;)
<kermiac> Sary: yeah mate, I know hehe... I was just playing. I'm good thanks, how are you?
<mininessie> ubuntu sucks
<kermiac> mininessie: That kind of comment really isn't helpful. Are you having an issue that you require assistance with?
<mininessie> kermiac, nope
<kermiac> ok, I suppose everyone is entitled to an opinion hehe
<ridin> yes.
<kermiac> hi ridin
<kermiac> Is there anyone in the US that can tell me what "CST" timezone is? Is it UTC -6?
<ridin> correcto
<kermiac> thanks ridin
<Puck`> good morning team
<pedro3005> morning Puck`
<krssup> hi
<krssup> I have around 10000 files in a particular directory and needs to be pushed to a remote geographical server, The task is a repeatative one. I have the following snippet of code
<krssup> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/466309/
<krssup> I mean any efficient way to carryout this task
<Puck`> hi krssup
<krssup> Puck`: hi
<Puck`> krssup: seems no one is around, could you stick around a bit? (:
<krssup> sure
<Puck`> I'm not that good with these kind of tasks, so i can't really help you, but you could eventually post a forum post on ubuntuforums.org, the replies are pretty fast there too
<Puck`> krssup: maybe this could help you too: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-upload-the-files-and-directory-tree-to-remote-ftp-server.html
<duanedesign> morning all
<meindian523> mor<Tab fail>ning  duanedesign :)
<Puck`> hi duanedesign, meindian523
<meindian523> hi Puck`
<meindian523> Akos :)
<Puck`> (:
 * meindian523 was wondering who was Puck` 
<Puck`> the whois does miracles :P it is a powerful tool :P
<meindian523> yeah, but not always
<meindian523> for eg, when you're wearing a cloak
<Puck`> i don't have a cloak activated, so my host is always akos.me
<Puck`> i don't like cloacks :\
<Mjiig> i ask this purely as a matter of interest, if i have say, an SSH server, on my local network, Does my router HAVE to have port forwarding for me to access it from the internet as a whole (not just my lan)
 * meindian523 doesn't have a self-owned host, and prefers his host don't reveal his IP address or location via pointer queries
<meindian523> Mjiig, AFAIK, yes
<Puck`> Mjiig: yes, definetly
<dp_> ho wcan i install skype on ubuntu
<Mjiig> thanks, i often end up with these random queries i can't find answers to on my own :D
<meindian523> :)
<meindian523> Puck`, does ubuntu-restricted-extras contain Skype?
<Puck`> meindian523: as far as i know, yes
<Puck`> dp_: it's enough if you go to http://skype.com and download the ubuntu package
<dp_> cani do it through terminal
<meindian523> Puck`, description in Synaptic doesn't mention Skype
<meindian523> (plus I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed and don't have Skype in Networking, and Alt+F2 Skype doesn't run Skype)
<meindian523> dp_, I guess you need to install it off the Skype website, then sudo aptitude install skyessentials for extra functionalities
<dp_> ok
<meindian523> dp_, tip: get the dynamic statix version off http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<meindian523> *static
<meindian523> and then untar in your /opt directory
<dp_> meindian523: ok ...thanks :)
<meindian523> np
<dp_> i got it ...
<kermiac> skype is now in the partner repos in lucid
<meindian523> dp_, ^^
<meindian523> kermiac, thanx for the info
<meindian523> dp_, you can install via repos!
 * meindian523 apologizes
 * meindian523 didn't know
 * meindian523 pleads don't kill me, no no nooooo
<dp_> ok thks !
<meindian523> :P
<dp_> ha ha
<kermiac> haha
<meindian523> Puck`, no fair, no Rhythmbox stream on XTRadio
<Puck`> meindian523: heeey there is!
<meindian523> ??, not up there on the front page
<Puck`> Add Radio and put http://stream.xtradio.org:8181/live
<meindian523> only ogg, mp3, phone, Winamp, Amarok and VLC
<svaksha> meindian523: no kill :)  that (the earlier method you mentioned) would be useful for older versions of ubuntu.
<meindian523> svaksha, I know, I did that earlier, I contributed the only method I knew
<meindian523> it was 8.04 or thereabouts
 * svaksha is on 8.04 --barebones stuff needed for devel work. no fancy sw there
<svaksha> so no skype
<meindian523> devel!
 * svaksha meant development
<meindian523> svaksha, I know, check PM
<Puck`> meindian523: the amarok and vlc one works for rhythmbox too :P
<meindian523> Puck`, then mark the alt text as Linux player
<meindian523> (the Amarok one)
<Puck`> meindian523: now that could be a valid point :P I'll do it, i just didn't get to the site yet
<PMacca> I'm having some trouble running a couple of 3d games from the Ubuntu Software center. "Tux racer, Torq etc" I have followed a few threads reguarding this but haven't managed to resolve anything
<PMacca> I'm running Ubuntu 10.4 AMD64 with an Nvidia Geforce7300 that is apparently working, but glxinfo comes up with nothing.
<PMacca> actually glx info comes up with  name of display: :0.0 Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" mi
<PMacca> Any ideas anyone?
<duanedesign> hello PMacca
<PMacca> Hi!
<meindian523> what was that command <>|grep direct to check for direct rendering?
<duanedesign> glxinfo | grep direct
<duanedesign> PMacca: ^^
<meindian523> I think it's related to ^^, but not sure
<Silver_Fox_> Afternoon =)
<duanedesign> PMacca: still there
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: hello!
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign ,  how are you ?
<Silver_Fox_> I am okay,  just hit a slight "snag" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1534862  Laugh out loud
<PMacca> Yep, still here.
<duanedesign> PMacca: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<duanedesign> PMacca: what options do you have there?
<PMacca> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) this driver is activated and currently in use.
<duanedesign> it is, hmmm
<PMacca> Options NVIDIA drivers version 173, version 96 and current.
<duanedesign> PMacca: you want the (version current)
<PMacca> Thats on and apparently running
<duanedesign> ok PMacca can you run the command:   gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PMacca> In terminal?
<duanedesign> PMacca: sorry, yes
<duanedesign> PMacca: copy and paste that at  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<meindian523> duanedesign, you realize Lucid doesn't have a xorg.conf?
<meindian523> not at that location at least?
<duanedesign> PMacca: ok
<duanedesign> its been depreciated
<PMacca> Um, hang you want me to paste the Hardware drivers there?
<duanedesign> PMacca: no
<duanedesign> PMacca: you dont have a xorg.conf
<duanedesign> thats ok
<PMacca> Sorry my miss, what exactly am I pasting
<duanedesign> PMacca: nothing :) yet
<PMacca> OK
<duanedesign> PMacca: i should of alerted you to the possobility that the command could open a blank doc :)
<PMacca> OK, thats what happened.
<meindian523> s/could/would
<duanedesign> meindian523: i have one ;)
<meindian523> hmm? I don't
<meindian523> duanedesign, where?
<meindian523> /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/*
<meindian523> ?
<duanedesign> it just depends. Some people use them still.
<duanedesign> some people have /home from Karmic
 * meindian523 does, on the PC box
<meindian523> *desktop
<duanedesign> the nvidiaX Server Setting ccreates one too
<PMacca> OK, the usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/* worked Do you want me to paste that instead?
<PMacca> Pasted
<duanedesign> PMacca: after you paste it post the URL here
<PMacca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466389/
<duanedesign> PMacca: can you install:  nvidia-settings
<duanedesign> The nvidia-settings utility is a tool for configuring the NVIDIA
<duanedesign> Linux graphics driver.
<meindian523> duanedesign, I have 05-evdev.conf, 10-synaptics.conf, 10-vmmouse.conf and 10-wacom.conf in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<duanedesign> that command in a Terminal will get the settings panel installed
<duanedesign> it is a more capable Display Preferences for nvidia drivers
<PMacca> OK, Hang on a sec, I already have NVIDIA X server settings installed
<duanedesign> ok thats it
<duanedesign> PMacca: System > Administration > Nvidia X Server Settings
<PMacca> OK it came up with a message to edit your x configuration file and reboot.
<duanedesign> hmm
<meindian523> duanedesign, when you're done with this issue, I have a related question
<duanedesign> PMacca: can you run the command in a Terminal:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<duanedesign> PMacca: it sould end with: New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<PMacca> Yep, it's unable to locate/open x configuration  file.
<PMacca> New X configuration file written to '/etc/x11/xorg.config
<PMacca> I guess I just have to reboot now?
<meindian523> ok, it's called xorg,config now....
<meindian523> *xorg.config....
<PMacca> OK, back in a bit
<duanedesign> 20-nvidia.conf
<duanedesign> During the installation of the proprietary Nvidia driver, a config file (20-nvidia.conf) will be installed in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d directory.. It allows Xorg to use the nvidia's driver at Xorg start.
<duanedesign> fudge thats not right
<duanedesign> i dont have one
<duanedesign> oh i see
<duanedesign> he got it
<duanedesign> New X configuration file written to '/etc/x11/xorg.config
<meindian523> duanedesign, you didn't?
<duanedesign> meindian523: sorry i confused myself :)
<meindian523> .....get that message?
<meindian523> now you confused me
<duanedesign> hopefully the xorg.config will sort his issues out
<meindian523> well?
<duanedesign> heh
<PMacca> Crashed the whole system.
<meindian523> seriously?
<PMacca> Yep.
<meindian523> duane !
<duanedesign> PMacca: did it start in low graphics mode
<duanedesign> PMacca: you can delete the file it made with: sudo rm /etc/x11/xorg.config
<PMacca> I had to restart it in low graphics mode. It didn't even load the first time. The monitor came up with no input and switched to stand by.
<PMacca> No such file exists.
<duanedesign> PMacca: you can delete the file it made with: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.config
<duanedesign> its a capital X
<duanedesign> :P
<PMacca> No such file exists, I tryed both upper and lower case.
<duanedesign> ok:  ls /etc/X11/
<PMacca> yep
<duanedesign> do you see a xorg.conf
<meindian523> +1 exactly what I was typin....
<duanedesign> xorg.config
<meindian523> if nothin, try ls -aF /etc/X11
<meindian523> PMacca, ^
<PMacca> If this was happening to someone else I'd be laughing, as it is it's hard to stop smiling....
<meindian523> what happened?
<duanedesign> PMacca: did the Terminal command:     ls /etc/X11/
<duanedesign> return any file that looks like xorg.conf or xorg.config
 * meindian523 thinks we are giving ultra-basic commands to a *nix guru......
<PMacca> Yeah, I got something, do you want me to paste it again?
<duanedesign> is there a xorg.conf
<duanedesign> or xorg.config
<PMacca> yep
<duanedesign> ok which one :)
<PMacca> xorg.conf and a few backups and a failsafe
<PMacca> Sorry my bad.
<duanedesign> ok can you run the command:    gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<duanedesign> PMacca: and paste that at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> PMacca: i have a similar nvidia card
<duanedesign> ill compare it to mine. If worse comes to worse we will delete it and you will be back were you started at least
<PMacca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466403/
<PMacca> Thanks, appologies for the delay cut and paste mix up.
<duanedesign> PMacca: no problem
<duanedesign> PM thats identical to mine :\
<PMacca> OK, so where am I going wrong. How about I reinstall the NVIDIA drivers from the start?
<duanedesign> PMacca: yep
<duanedesign> that is what i would do
<duanedesign> PMacca: we might want to get rid of that xorg.conf
<PMacca> OK, do you mind walking me through so I can check for misses?
<duanedesign> the command:  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<duanedesign> that will keep the file 'just in case' but get it out of the way
<duanedesign> it will just rename the file so the computer wont see it but you can get to it if for some reason you need to
<PMacca> OK, I just got permission denied on that mv
<PMacca> I'll try again
<duanedesign> oh
<duanedesign> sudo
<duanedesign> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
 * meindian523 prefers sudo -i when we know we are going to be sitting in # for a while
<PMacca> looks like that worked.
<duanedesign> PMacca: ok
<duanedesign> PMacca: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<duanedesign> PMacca: could you run that command please
 * meindian523 prefers aptitude nowadays
 * duanedesign found a jockey bug that might be PMaccas problem
 * meindian523 googles jockey
<PMacca> OK.
<duanedesign> PMacca: ok now this next command is going to give you a few choices
<meindian523> ah, aka Hardware drivers
<duanedesign> select the alternative that matches the driver that you have installed
<duanedesign> (e.g. /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf for nvidia-current):
<duanedesign> here is what mine looked like:
<duanedesign> * 0            /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf   9700      auto mode
<duanedesign> so i selected   0
<duanedesign> there was also the option:
<duanedesign>   1            /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf             500       manual mode
<PMacca> OK, what comand am I using? Sorry, me = noob
<duanedesign> i just wanted to explain it before i gave you the command
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> PMacca: sudo update-alternatives --config gl_conf
<duanedesign> that is it
<duanedesign> is it making sense?
<PMacca> Makes sense, but I gust got no alternatives for gl_config
<duanedesign> PMacca: what happened when you ran the command?
<duanedesign> it said : There are 0 choices for the alternative gl_conf
<PMacca> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for gl_config.
<PMacca> Just looking back at whats been installed it looks like there is already an updates/dkms/ in the sanity check.
<PMacca> Yeah, it's already in auto mode
<PMacca> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf (gl_conf) in auto mode.
<duanedesign> ok
<PMacca> Think it might work?
<duanedesign> one sec
<duanedesign> lol,  the bug report says to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<duanedesign> then reboot
<PMacca> OK, I'll try that then?
<duanedesign> PMafter reading the bug this is definetly your issue
<duanedesign> nvidia driver shows to be activated under Hrdware Drivers but no OpenGL support
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Common%20Issues
<duanedesign> PMacca: i would
<PMacca> Appreciate the hard work. If your ever in Osaka look me up for a few beers.
<duanedesign> PMacca: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386207
<duanedesign> there is also a forum thread on the issue
<PMacca> OK, I just got the New X config written
<duanedesign> If you need to ask additional questions specific to the problem
<duanedesign> PMacca: i guess try a reboot :)
<PMacca> Thanks. I'll be back in a bit to let you know how it goes.
 * duanedesign crosses fingers
 * meindian523 crosses duanedesign's feet
<meindian523> ....and toes
<duanedesign> meindian523: right
<duanedesign> meindian523: after reading the bug report and forum thread that is definetly his issue
<meindian523> hmm
<duanedesign> i just hope the workaround...works
<meindian523> lessee
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Common%20Issues
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386207
<duanedesign> are you in safe mode ? PMacca
<PMacca> Crashed again. I'm gonna take a look at those threads and see
<PMacca> What happens.
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> PMacca: the forum thread might provide insifgt
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386207
<PMacca> Thanks for your help anyway, at least I know what the problem is now.
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Common%20Issues
 * meindian523 uncrosses duanedesign's feet and toes
<PMacca> Later guys.
<duanedesign> PMacca:later comae back and let us know
<duanedesign> *sigh*
<meindian523> what he said
<duanedesign> defeated
<duanedesign> i hate that :\
<meindian523> everyone does
<duanedesign> going to get breakfast. see you in a few minutes meindian523
<meindian523> k duanedesign
<duanedesign> mnom nom nom nom
<duanedesign> :)
<meindian523> :)
<meindian523> what's the time there duanedesign ?
<meindian523> oi , nm5d4e3whb]
<meindian523>   /9
<meindian523>         zzzzz
<meindian523> _____/_o
<meindian523> what's the time there duanedesign ?
 * meindian523 gtg, forgot I have to meet friends in 15 min
<philinux> o/
<Silver_Fox_> \o
<Mjiig> neither echo -e "\a" or beep (once it's installed) will work for me. any help?
<pedro3005> Mjiig, maybe the pc speaker is muted
<pedro3005> have you checked alsamixer?
<Mjiig> not sure what you mean by check alsomixer
<Mjiig> speaker is definitely not muted
<pedro3005> hm
<allonor> Hi, I entered a stick in my computer, and I think it had some viruses. Is there a chance my ubuntu could be compromised?
<holstein> allonor: sure
<holstein> much less of a chance though
<allonor> holstein,  is there a way to check that?
<allonor> holstein,  I did a rootkit scan but nothing found...
<holstein> usually we use live CD's and USB sticks to repair windows
<holstein> allonor: check what?
<holstein> exactly?
<allonor> holstein,  I don't think you understand me.
<holstein> OK :)
<holstein> you have windows installed
<allonor> holstein,  I had some viruses on my usb stick which I connected to my computer.
<holstein> are you dual booting? with ubuntu?
<allonor> holstein,  NO i only have ubuntu installed.
<holstein> OK
<allonor> holstein,  And I was wondering if Ubuntu might be infected now...
<holstein> could be i suppose
<holstein> but i dought it
<holstein> there are antivirus tools AFAIK
<holstein> you could scan
<holstein> i wouldnt worry about it
<allonor> holstein, well I do worry:)
<allonor> holstein,  av tools like?
<holstein> if your not running .exe's in wine as root or something
<holstein> even then
<allonor> holstein,  I don't wine installed.
<holstein> i would just google around
<holstein> i found http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-941584.html
<allonor> Ok
<allonor> thanks
<holstein> theres talk aoubt clamAV
<holstein> ive used it in windows in the past
<holstein> i would assume you can just scan the stick
<holstein> even if it finds something
<holstein> that doesnt mean the virus has or can infect ubuntu
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316729
<holstein> allonor: good luck :)
<holder> Chromium tabs are crashing, the google site is no help, or I can't find the answer. Should I re-install?
<duanedesign> holder: i am not super familiar with chromium but with firefox creating a new user usually solves a lot of issues
<holder> A new user?
<duanedesign> holder: are you using the : chrome-ubuntu-theme scrollbar extension
<holder> 0 extensions
<holder> It makes no sense. I don't think I have any of the software that causes chrome to crash either
<duanedesign> holder: does the crash happen when you drag tabs out of the browser and drop on desktop?
<holder> From the moment I open chromium the tabs crash, most times. I can reload and the error will go away for a moment.
<duanedesign> holder: hmm. Are you installing Chromium from the daily ppa?
<duanedesign> ahh i see. chromium-browser is in the repository
<duanedesign> holder: depending on which you are running, you could try the version in the daily ppa and see if it runs better. http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<HanifBaloch> hi this is raj i need some help on gnomeppp
<HanifBaloch> i need help
<HanifBaloch> guruss i need your help
<svaksha> HanifBaloch: if you describe the problem people may be able to help
<HanifBaloch> oh thank you svaksha i actualy have problem with my gnomeppp and firefox on Ubuntu
<HanifBaloch> the gnomeppp does not detect my vwireless modem and firefox always starts in offline mode
<HanifBaloch> svaksha: are you there
<HanifBaloch> do you know any one master on firefox problems and gnome-ppp too
<zkriesse> HanifBaloch: yeah ddecator is the guy for firefox
<zkriesse> he's not here though
<HanifBaloch> than where should i go?:-(
<Silver_Fox_> Afternoon =)
<phillw> HanifBaloch: lovinglinux keeps an excellent support thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567 on the main ubuntu forum (he's a really nice guy as well.)
<HanifBaloch> phillw thank God you are back i was wandering here
<phillw> lol, honest, i cannot be on 24 / 7 .. it just seems that way at times :p
<HanifBaloch> i too but when i got any problem i always remember you dear
<HanifBaloch> bcz you have been very much helpful to me
<HanifBaloch> and i have learnt a lot from your knowledge
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-21
<Vanessa45> I installed a slave drive this week, formatted it, and it's even mounted.  But, how do I create a folder in it?  I only have Lost + Found in it, and can't create a new folder or paste anything
<slidinghorn> Vanessa45, what kind of filesystem is the drive?
<Vanessa45> filesystem?  it's a 500 gb Western Digital PATA drive
<Vanessa45> does that answer that question?
<Vanessa45> it's formatted ext4
<slidinghorn> Vanessa45, ext4 was what we're looking for :)  have you tried making the folder in a terminal?  what error(s) were you given?  (command is:  mkdir dirname)
<Vanessa45> I did sudo mkdir /storage
<Vanessa45> but, it just created a folder on my master drive
<slidinghorn> Vanessa45, that's probably because /storage would make the directory in the root folder of your master drive :)
<slidinghorn> Vanessa45, try navigating to the directory you want to make a *new* directory in, and type:   mkdir storage
<slidinghorn> +sudo*  sorry
<Vanessa45> how do I naviage in terminal?
<Vanessa45> I entered "dir" and got "desktop" and "pictures"
<slidinghorn> cd = change directory...if you don't know what files/folders are in the directory, type ls to list them...from there, you can use the tab key to autocomplete the file/directory name :)
<Vanessa45> 24.S06.HR.HDTV.XviD  Desktop      Pictures
<Vanessa45> Bios                 jre1.6.0_17  skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_i386.deb
<Vanessa45> this is what I get
<slidinghorn> for example cd /home/ryan/Downloads   would take me to the Downloads folder in my home folder :)    cd .. (two periods) takes you to the directory above the one you're in
<Vanessa45> cd.. command not found
<paultag> cd ..
<paultag> space
<slidinghorn> ^^
 * paultag goes afk
<Vanessa45> oh, right, sorry
<Vanessa45> ok, I'm at the start, of the master drive
<slidinghorn> if you open the drive using your file manager (Nautilus is default in Ubuntu) you'll be able to see the path to use in your terminal...let me see if I can give you some examples -- just a sec
<Vanessa45> I have nautilus open, clicked on properties
<Vanessa45> the name : WD 500gb
<Vanessa45> Location /media
<slidinghorn> Vanessa45, Screenshot: http://imagebin.org/106152         and terminal:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/466713/       The lines beginning with ## are comments to you
<Vanessa45> I named the drive wd 500gb
<Vanessa45> should I delete the space?
<slidinghorn> Vanessa45, you don't have to...just use a \  (the one above the Enter key) before the space  (ex:   My\ Documents)
<Vanessa45> not working, how do I rename it?
<slidinghorn> Vanessa45, do me a favor...copy the output of the ls command in the /media directory and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com  -- I just want to make sure I follow along with you correctly :)
<Vanessa45> cdrom  cdrom0  storage  Verbatim  WD500gb
<slidinghorn> Vanessa45, did you type it in as WD500gb  or wd500gb -- everything on a linux system is case sensitive
<Vanessa45> I can get in the drive now
<slidinghorn> progress!  :)   now try to:   sudo mkdir storage  (or whatever you want to name the folder)
<Vanessa45> BINGO!
<Vanessa45> ok, it's created
<Vanessa45> but, I can't paste in it?
<slidinghorn> not sure how to make it paste-able...but you can just copy files using the terminal still :)  cp /path/to/original/file /path/to/copy
<Vanessa45> alright, thaniks, it was useful
<Vanessa45> learning something new every day
<slidinghorn> Vanessa45, we all are!  :)  it's what linux is all about...learning more about how your machine actually works and other new stuff as you go along
<Vanessa45> this deserves a beer right?
<slidinghorn> Vanessa45, most definitely -- I'll get one too ;)
 * slidinghorn runs to the refrigerator 
<slidinghorn> ahh...the sweet taste of victory!
<Vanessa45> I just found out how to give myself permission
<Vanessa45> this could be dangerous :p
<slidinghorn> Vanessa45, hahaha  -- careful ;-)
<Vanessa45> just for the folder
<duanedesign> this is a good page on sudo and root. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<duanedesign> and for file permissions. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<duanedesign> FWIW :)
<Tarashell> so, my question is, I just got an acer aspire one netbook, but the windows 7 starter thing it comes with won't let me change my background.  Is there a good ubuntu shell/version/etc for netbooks?
<slidinghorn> !netbook | Tarashell
<ubot2> Factoid 'netbook' not found
<slidinghorn> oh, boo!
<slidinghorn> lol
<slidinghorn> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook  &  http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<slidinghorn> check those out Tarashell ^^
<Tarashell> mmhmm
<Tarashell> shiny
<Tarashell> thankks
<Tarashell> y'know
<Tarashell> the only reason i want to switch is...
<slidinghorn> Tarashell, haha, no problem
<Tarashell> that I can't do one minor thing
<Tarashell> but, windows is made of horrible demons anyway
<SunnShine> hello
<duanedesign> hello
<SunnShine> i have a trouble with ATI on my ubuntu
<Vantrax> SunnShine, what do you mean by trouble?
<slidinghorn> SunnShine, could you provide some details?  Answers & questions are best on one line, in as much detail as possible.  for multiple lines, use http://paste.ubuntu.com for screenshots: http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<SunnShine> i just can't get it work
<Vantrax> how are you trying to get it to work
<SunnShine> i don't how how to install my video card drivers
<Vantrax> ahh
<slidinghorn> are you using the open-source driver?
<Vantrax> System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<SunnShine> yep tried
<SunnShine> nothing
<SunnShine> there
<Vantrax> and you definately have an ATI card?
<Vantrax> is it an older card?
<SunnShine> yes, older one
<duanedesign> SunnShine: what do you get from the Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) command:  lspci | grep VGA
<Vantrax> most of the older ones use the default drivers as ATI doesnt provide a driver, does the screen display poorly or at a low resolution?
<SunnShine> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<SunnShine> i have laggies when i'm moving folder, minimalize etc. thats why i need to install drivers
<SunnShine> but my mouse is moving properly
<slidinghorn> SunnShine, could you please post the output of this command to http://paste.ubuntu.com :  sudo lshw -C video
<SunnShine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/466747/
<SunnShine> here it is
<slidinghorn> SunnShine, have you taken a look at installing the open source ATI driver?  It tends to support older cards very well.  Here's a link w/ more info (remember...read all of it before trying it out)   ;)   -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<SunnShine> didn't tried it
<SunnShine> thanks, i will try
<afsuarez> hi, need help installing my printer
<afsuarez> anyone??
<ridin> might ask in #Ubuntu
<afsuarez> i tried, noone cared :S
<ridin> ouch.
<afsuarez> yeap
<ridin> 3 second brainstorm, while it's plugged in go to system -> preferences -> hardware drivers
<ridin> might get something out of it
<ridin> might
<afsuarez> none, its empty
<ridin> hm, 'simple scan' or 'xane' try that
<ridin> applications -> graphics i think
<afsuarez> simple scan worked
<ridin> oyay!
<afsuarez> but i cant print anything
<ridin> oh fffff
<ridin> i've never used a printer with linux
<afsuarez> me neither :S
<ridin> what does it say in simple scan
<afsuarez>  ? ?
<afsuarez> about?
<ridin> what are you trying to print?
<ridin> and never mind about my other question
<afsuarez> openoffice doc
<ridin> you can't print it file - print?
<ridin> ok..
<afsuarez> do you know how to manualy install the drivers?
<ridin> no, sorry
<ridin> try asking in ##linux
<ridin> but last time, system -> adminstration -> printers
<afsuarez> the system dont recognize it
<ridin> did you do add+device uri?
<afsuarez> what?
<afsuarez> dont knpw what are you talking aboput
<ridin> i have no idea either
<ridin> `-`
<ridin> but i'm trying to help
<ridin> when i have no experience with linux
<ridin> and printers.
<bilal> hi
<Maddeth> herro
<Mohan_chml> heya MadameTock
<Mohan_chml> aww Maddeth*
<Silver_Fox_> Hey people
<pedro3005> hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello pedro3005 :)  How are you ?
<pedro3005> Very good, thanks
<pedro3005> and you?
<Silver_Fox_> Not so bad,  just freeing up some space on a server
<pedro3005> sounds fun
<Silver_Fox_> Cloud servers are quite fun
<Silver_Fox_> Sort of in the middle of making everything work like it use to and have nobody notice that files are being loaded from different locations.  Hooray for perl
<pedro3005> Hooray!
<Silver_Fox_> pedro3005,  Currently we have ~22GB free .  After this I would like to see that go up to about 100GB
<Silver_Fox_> Thats stage 1 anyway
<Silver_Fox_> The other 2 stages should clear up some space too :)
<pedro3005> That's what, web hosting?
<Silver_Fox_> Yes
<pedro3005> Nice :)
<Sketchbag> Hi, I have a question. I tried running a program in wine and it crashed my computer ....How do I use terminal to get it back *without* restarting
<Sketchbag> I restarted "X" using /etc/init.d/gdm restart but on the F7 terminal it hangs at "Checking Battery State....[OK]"
<geirha> What about F6, F8, F9?
<Sketchbag> omg...lol thanx it was on F8
<Sketchbag> Why did it change?
<Sketchbag> The theme is also different...is this normal?
<geirha> There's some script/program that writes some log-messages. It'll take the first tty available, the same will Xorg. So Xorg probably took a while to start, so it got second.
<Sketchbag> So .....Just a thought . Can you run multiple gui's?
<geirha> Yes, just choose switch user from the top-right panel thingy. It'll run a new Xorg instance on the next available tty, probably tty9 (F9)
<geirha> You can also start one manually from the terminal, with the startx command
<Sketchbag> okay cool ...Thanx much for the help
<IceIceIce> hey ppl i have a problem installing ubuntu 10.04 netbook dual with win7 starter. when i boot from my diskonkey ubuntu install in the menu of the install there is no side by side install option like it shown on the tutorial
<Sketchbag> It will ask you if you want side by side when you get to the partitioning part of the install
<Sketchbag> can you give a link to the tutorial?
<IceIceIce> sketchbag - i got there and i know it sepose to be there ( 3 options 1-side by side 2 stand alone 3 advanced or someth) by in my install is only 2
<IceIceIce> i used the main site of ubuntu they tutorial
<Sketchbag> you could do a wubi install
<geirha> IceIceIce: What two options do you get?
<IceIceIce> stand alone install and the second option goes to some partition tool manu but it is not the side by side
<Sketchbag> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<geirha> Hm. Do you see the windows partition(s)?
<Sketchbag> You start windows ...then use the wubi installer which is probably already on the disc and it will install ubuntu like a regular windows program
<IceIceIce> yes i do . i tryed install wubi but i found only the desktop ver
<Sketchbag> okay.
<IceIceIce> i would prefer o install the netbook ver and not wubi
<Sketchbag> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17486/install-ubuntu-netbook-remix-with-wubi-installer/
<Sketchbag> Nevermind lol
<geirha> Using the advanced option, you should be able to resize the windows partition I think, but would be better if that side-by-side option had appeared.
<geirha> A possibly easier way is to boot the live session, run gparted, resize the windows partition and leave unpartitioned space for ubuntu. The installer should then give you an option to use the available space.
<IceIceIce> i did that . resized with win7 part tool and now i have 50g unpart space
<geirha> Oh, and still no option :/
<IceIceIce> but i can do anyth with this space from the ubuntu install
<duanedesign> 'loa ll
<geirha> Ok, but you can use the advanced option
<Sketchbag> Select the non- windows partition and install
<geirha> Create a logical ext4 partition of about 10-15G with mountpoint "/", a logical swap partition about 1.5x physical mem, and the rest a logical ext4 partition with mount-point "/home"
<geirha> 'lod uanedesign
<IceIceIce> geirha what lang r u speaking in ? :) i am  new to linux
<geirha> IceIceIce: Advanced linux language I guess :) I can guide you through it, but right now it's dinnertime.
<IceIceIce> geirha bon apetit
<Sketchbag> http://www.control-escape.com/linux/lx-partition.html
<Sketchbag> Very old but helpful
<Sketchbag> :)
<IceIceIce> ow i know what it means i dont know how to do it with linux
<IceIceIce> but thank you . there must be some couz for the opt of dual to disapier
<Sketchbag> The windows partition is a different color from the free space am I right?
<IceIceIce> yes
<Sketchbag> When you partitioned the drive did you create a new partiton ?
<Sketchbag> because if so ....your windows install will only be able to use a certain part of the drive like 40 out of 80 gigs for example ....which means that the other 40 gigs which cannot be used is free for ubuntu
<Sketchbag> So if this is the case you can simply just install to the partition that does not contain windows
<IceIceIce> i tryed
<IceIceIce> cant use it
<Sketchbag>  I would suggest typing "/join ubuntu" without the quotes and attempting to get help there
<Sketchbag> "/join #ubuntu" ***
<duanedesign> IceIceIce: in Gparted does that 50gb show as unallocated?
<duanedesign> IceIceIce: if you run the Installer you get this option? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installinglucid07a.png
<IceIceIce> duanedesign: i think it does. i shrank my c drive with win 7 part tool
<IceIceIce> duanedesign: the first option in this page u linked is missing
<Sketchbag> Based on the picture can you describe what you are seeing?
<IceIceIce> i have the opt "erase and use...." and the opt ".....(advanced)" the first option is missin
<duanedesign> IceIceIce: have you booted into Windows since you resized it?
<IceIceIce> i dont remmember why?
<Sketchbag> lol i'm not helping much ...
<duanedesign> :)
<Sketchbag> I'm pretty sure all he needs to do is click on advanced and move the slider.....
<Sketchbag> I don't understand how he could simply not use it
<Sketchbag> It's impossible I tell you * Shakes Fist*
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> is this your first time in the channel Sketchbag ?
<Sketchbag> yea
<duanedesign> great. It is like a slower paced #ubuntu
<duanedesign> that is our goal. Provide a more one on one environment for people to get help. #ubuntu can be a little busy
<Sketchbag> Oh I see
<Sketchbag> So me trollin probbaly doesn't help lol :D
<Sketchbag> probably*
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: you are fine
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: everyone is welcome
<duanedesign> and encouraged :)
<Sketchbag> lol
<Sketchbag> I just started using xchat and it keeps coming up with these red posts ...it's throwing me off
<duanedesign> is that when someone highlights you?
<duanedesign> like this Sketchbag
<Sketchbag> yea
<Sketchbag> I thought you were Pm'ing but there was no window lol
<duanedesign> haha
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: irc has a little learning curve, not too bad though
<Sketchbag> lol yea I'm kinda a noob ...
<Sketchbag> How long have you been using linux ?
<duanedesign> freenode is a great network. A lot of FOSS channels
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: 3 years
<Sketchbag> I've been dabbling with it off and on for as long as I can remember...I once built my own kernel in gentoo ...using a guide lol
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: i used a ffew other distros first but was having trouble learning the OS. The communities outdide of Ubunt are not nearly as hempful
<duanedesign> helpfull
<Sketchbag> yea I know what you mean
<duanedesign> i got told RTFM aloy
<Sketchbag> I found ubuntu about 2 years ago ...and I switched
<Sketchbag> RTFM?
<duanedesign> nice. Are you using Lucid right now?
<Sketchbag> well actually I'm on my vista gaming computer at the moment but the one sitting right next to me is lucid yea
 * duanedesign shakes head in disappointment :P
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: no, i keep a Windows box for work stuff
<Sketchbag> lol the only reason im on it is cuz I had to google how to restart x lol
<Sketchbag> I crashed it using wine
<duanedesign> heh, there is nothing worse than trying to troubleshoot your computer without Google
<Sketchbag> yea lol
<Sketchbag> I installed this program called keytouch the other day to map my keyboard and it crashed .....ever since then I have been having problems
<Sketchbag> like now for instance I just lost sound ....
<Sketchbag> nevermind fixed it
<Sketchbag> lol
<Sketchbag> So what do you use ...ubuntu?
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: so you are trying to remap your keyboard?
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: yes I am running Ubuntu Lucid
<Sketchbag> I was ..I have a wireless wave some of the keys aren't detected by the gnome default
<Sketchbag> Do you have compiz and emerald?
<duanedesign> I use Compiz, yes
<Sketchbag> I love it
<Sketchbag> You should try emerald as well it has a nice little tray icon that allows you to choose your window managers and decorators and the ever usefull reload window manager button .....love it
<Sketchbag> I figure if im going to spend so much of my time on there it better be beautiful
<duanedesign> right
<Sketchbag> lol I talk alot
<duanedesign> I ahve been using Docky lately.
<duanedesign> Got rid of my bottom panel
<Sketchbag> like osx style?
<duanedesign> http://www.flickr.com/photos/12476914@N03/4503895078/sizes/l/
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: that also shows my Conky and Rainlendar(calendar) setup
<duanedesign> those 'rings' are my RAM, CPU, Disk space and time
<Sketchbag> Ilike that
<Sketchbag> Very cool
<Sketchbag> How do you tell which is which though ?
<Sketchbag> :)
<duanedesign> heh, i took a bit of getting used to
<Sketchbag> lol
<Sketchbag> I want a performance metre but all I can find is junky ones off of the Software centre
<Sketchbag> Do you know a good one .....just like a widget or perhaps a taskbar one
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: to measure cpu usage?
<Sketchbag> Yea ...but more ....you know full featured , like ram swap usage , video memory that kind of thing
<Sketchbag> I like to know what is happening :D
<duanedesign> you might look at conky. You dont have to do the crazy ring setup i have
<Sketchbag> omg I just got it RTFM - (read the F**king Manual)
<Sketchbag> lmao
<Sketchbag> Im so slow
<duanedesign> http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<duanedesign> those are conky setups. It is highly customizable
<Sketchbag> I like customizable
<Sketchbag> Awsome I'm gonna pick it up
<Sketchbag> lol I got it
<Sketchbag> But it disappeared haha
<Sketchbag> had to terminal it
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: you have to tweak the .conkyrc file to get it to your liking
<Sketchbag> Shit , the gui disappeared
<Sketchbag> .....i've been having problems lately lol
<Sketchbag> I had it going but it was just blinking
<Sketchbag> then it disappeared lol
<duanedesign> hmm, since you installed keytouch you have had issues?
<Sketchbag> yea
<Sketchbag> It doesnt appear on my proc list anymore
<Sketchbag> Took a while to fully kill it
<Sketchbag> but I fear something still lingers
<duanedesign> that is a kde app. might be something to do with the kde libraries it installed
<duanedesign> nevermind
<Sketchbag> I personally really dislike Kde
<duanedesign> i thought it was a KDE app :P
<Sketchbag> It has been ....I dunno what you call it "ported"
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: what are the symptoms you are having exactly?
<Sketchbag> lol
<Sketchbag> Impossible to explain ....
<Sketchbag> It's like you know somethings wrong....
<duanedesign> gotcha :)
<Sketchbag> Ithings just don't work the way they used to
<Sketchbag> Thing*s
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: one thing to try is to run Metacity for awhile instead of Compiz and see if you still have issues. That could help narrow down your issue. Help you setermine if it is Compiz
<Sketchbag> Do you rember the aptitude command to fix all packages?
<Sketchbag> That is actually waht I was thinking aswell
<Sketchbag> But I didn't think that compiz could have such adverse effects
<Sketchbag> I'll try it
<duanedesign> sudo aptitude -f
<Sketchbag> thanx
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: or:   sudo apt-get install --fix-broken
<Sketchbag> I have unsatisfied packages ..
<duanedesign> haha usatisfied
<Sketchbag> lol
<duanedesign> we want satisfaction.
<Sketchbag> lol everybody needs some satisfaction
<Sketchbag> blah .... Apt-get says nothing to fix but aptitude says unsatisfied packs
<Sketchbag> wtf....
<Sketchbag> Is it not the same program .....lol
<Sketchbag> oh well
<Sketchbag> So i'm going to try to get conky again
<Sketchbag> okay I got it
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: here is a thread on the forums that shows peoples conky setup and the .conkyrc they used.
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<Sketchbag> oh beautiful
<Sketchbag> thanx
<Sketchbag> What's your forum user name I want to use you as a referall
<Sketchbag> Referrer*
<Sketchbag> I have to sign up to veiw the pictures
<Sketchbag> If you don't want , thats cool
<duanedesign> duanedesign
<duanedesign> the ubuntu forums are a great resource
<Sketchbag> yea I use them all the time I just never registered
<Sketchbag> What if I want to make it transparent
<duanedesign> let me see
<Sketchbag> I have a beautiful pic on my desktop I don't want to cover it up too much
<Sketchbag> :P
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467045/
<duanedesign> Sketchbag:  i added the comment line to show you the one you want to comment ou
<duanedesign> s/ou/out
<duanedesign> so if you have a line 'own_window_colour' comment it out. I like to leave them and just comment them out in case i want to use them later
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: here is a .conkyrc i had that is well commented. http://paste.ubuntu.com/467046/
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: a lot of times the conkyrcs use the package hddtemp for hard drive temperature readings so you might have to install: sudo apt-get install hddtemp
<Sketchbag> Okay here's the issue I installed conky-all and I went to /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz however the file is not there
<Sketchbag> So i Created one in home
<Sketchbag> and I killed and restarted but I still get the default
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: the file name is  .conkyrc
<pjarnahom> can any one help me to change status in empathy
<Sketchbag> Where is yours located
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: are they all greyed out?
<Sketchbag> you are not signed in
<duanedesign> Sketchbag:  /home/duanedesign/.conkyrc
<Sketchbag> open empathy
<pjarnahom> duanedesign, yep
<Sketchbag> beautiful got it
<Sketchbag> transparency and all
<Sketchbag> I forgot to put the  dot before the filename :P
<duanedesign> Sketchbag: you can add conky to your startup applications so you dont have to start it each time you boot
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: it is because you are not signed in
<Sketchbag> lol thanx for the reminder
<Sketchbag> I almost forgot
<Sketchbag> haha
<pjarnahom> duanedesign, am signed in....
<pjarnahom> duanedesign, lemme show the screenshot....
<Sketchbag> Go to applications / internet / empathy IM client
<Sketchbag> Then you can either click the little envelope on the task bar or your sign on name to change status
<Sketchbag> If everything is greyed out you are not signed in
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, i did it but can't able to change status.....
<pjarnahom> duanedesign, http://imagebin.org/106248
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, http://imagebin.org/106248
<pjarnahom> :-(
<Sketchbag> oh..
<Sketchbag> Strange
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: it does not give you the option to change status when signed on to IRC. Just chat services
<Sketchbag> he is using msn though am I correct?
<pjarnahom> duanedesign,am using gtalk and fb in empathy
<duanedesign> like yahoo messenger....oh i am sorry
<pjarnahom> duanedesign, i've connected IRC through Xchat
<Sketchbag> Did you try cahnging the status using the toolbar at the bottom of the screen
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: that is xchat. I just glanced quickly.
<duanedesign> sorry :P
<Sketchbag> Try changing the status on the toolbar back to available then changing it in empathy
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, ya i did but not working
<Sketchbag> Has this happened b efore?
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, nope...
<Sketchbag> perhaps it may be a one time thing a glitch perhaps ...if you can tell everyone you'll brb and restart empathy
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, i've tried it for past days..... :-(
<Sketchbag> Have you ever restarted the computer?
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, ya i did...
<Sketchbag> hmm ....
<Sketchbag> What ubuntu version are you using?
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, lucid..
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: i think i found a bug report on that
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=589378
<ubot2> Debian bug 589378 in empathy "empathy: Does not allow me to change status via the contact list window" [Normal,Open]
<pjarnahom> duanedesign, :-(
<Sketchbag> The only thing I can suggest is perhaps reinstalling empathy
<Sketchbag> It might not solve anything though
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, tried... but same prob.....
<Sketchbag> Did you remove it completely before reinstalling or did you just repair?
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, removed completely... even cleaned the cache also....
<Sketchbag> lol wow
<Sketchbag> You got me beat
<Sketchbag> Must be a bug
<Sketchbag> Just curious what type of processor do you use ? Intel or Amd?
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, intel....
<Sketchbag> hmm
<Sketchbag> netbook?
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, pc
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, possible to fix tat bug nw ?
<duanedesign> that bug is filed on Debian and needs to be filed upstream with Gnome
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: what version of Ubunt are you using?
<Sketchbag> lucid
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: better yet what version of Gnome?  System > About Gnome
<pjarnahom> duanedesign, 2.30.2
<Sketchbag> same as me and I have never had that problem
<pjarnahom> :(
<Sketchbag> could it possibly be permission issues .....
<Sketchbag> Just throwing it out there
<Sketchbag> Try closing the one you have open
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, had tried in root user also... :(
<Sketchbag> open a terminal type "killallempathy"
<Sketchbag> oh...
<Sketchbag> lol.
<Sketchbag> well anyways ...."killall empathy" then sudo empathy
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, no change... :-(
<duanedesign> there is also a Debug window. Help > Debug
<pjarnahom> duanedesign, wt to do in tat ?
<duanedesign> heh, its all kinda greek to me. Maybe look for something that look likes an error?
<pjarnahom> duanedesign, nothing in the error category...
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: there is an empathy specific chat channel. #empathy on gimpbnet
<duanedesign> pjarnahom:  irc://irc.gimp.org/empathy
<pjarnahom> duanedesign, hmmm...
<Sketchbag> +-
<Sketchbag> 88
<Sketchbag> ahhh... my cat sat on my keyboard lol sorry
<Sketchbag> So it wasn't fixable?
<Sketchbag> Hold on I'm gonna go on my buntu puter with xchat so I can play some games att he same time
<Sketchbag> K I'm back
<Sketchbag> lol my cpu usuage never gets over 10%
<pjarnahom> Sketchbag, duanedesign... thanks dude's got fixed that status prob... :-)
<Sketchbag> np :D glad we could help
<Sketchbag> Sketchbag *Beams with Pride*
 * pjarnahom hugs Sketchbag 
<Sketchbag> lol awww ha ha
<pjarnahom> :)
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: thats great!
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: the folks in empathy helped?
<pjarnahom> duanedesign, yep.... :)
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: what was it?
<pjarnahom> duanedesign, http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#How_to_connect_when_not_using_NetworkManager.3F
<duanedesign> in case someone else comes by with the same problem
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: thanks
<pjarnahom> duanedesign, first i have to say thanks...
 * pjarnahom hugs duanedesign 
<Sketchbag> I started compiz and lost all toolbars only background shows
<Sketchbag> nevermind ha ha ...Im too smart for my own good
<Sketchbag> That was a joke ...I couldn't tie my own shoes without direction
<Sketchbag> :D Ha ha I'm so Funny ...
<Sketchbag> Sketchbag: Bringing cheap humor to you world
<Sketchbag> your*
<squaregoldfish> Sketchbag: The direction is down.
<Sketchbag> I like to take people attitudes up
<squaregoldfish> Sure, but that's not where your shoelaces are.
<Sketchbag> lmao
<Sketchbag> good one hah ah
<Sketchbag> *squaregoldfish gets a gold star*
<squaregoldfish> Ooh shiny!
<Sketchbag> lol enjoy
<Sketchbag> *Your a star today* ^Chessy Smile^
 * duanedesign hangs a start chart on the wall
<squaregoldfish> Now now, let's not make it a competition.
<Sketchbag> lo
<Sketchbag> lol*
<Sketchbag> I love that conky
<Sketchbag> i put it in the bottom right as transparent
<Sketchbag> B-E-A-U-tiful
<Sketchbag> So i don't know if you guys would know or not but how do I customize my kernel ?
<Sketchbag> I have a AMD black edition processor and stuff ...I build my own is there a way to gear it towards the hardware I have built into my system
<pedro3005> that's a lot of work
<Sketchbag> Thats what I love about linux i can always F**k with something
<Sketchbag> Thats why I switched form vista
<Sketchbag> from*
<squaregoldfish> It's years since I last bothered compiling my own kernel. The default i686 kernel contains everything you need, and mostly you'll just be taking out redundant stuff you don't need. It won't speed your system up really.
<Sketchbag> I'm an AMD fanboy if it helps
<squaregoldfish> Having said that, if you really want to play, this is a good place for instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<squaregoldfish> Be warned that there's hundreds of options to a kernel build, so you'll need to learn what they do...
<Sketchbag> lol the first statement
<Sketchbag> Building and using a custom kernel will make it very difficult to get support for your system.  While it is a learning experience to compile your own kernel, you will not be allowed to file bugs on the custom-built kernel
<squaregoldfish> Yep. It's a dodgy world.
<Sketchbag> Damn ..
<Sketchbag> I have built a kernel before
<Sketchbag> With a guide however
<squaregoldfish> I doubt much has changed since you last did it. I see make menuconfig is still there...
<Sketchbag> Meh ...I'm wondering what type of pedrformance gain can I get from building my own kernel?
<Sketchbag> performance*
<squaregoldfish> My guess would be that you might get some increase, but I'd be surprised if it was noticeable.
<Sketchbag> keep in mind I have black edition and high end hardware
<Sketchbag> I want to do crossfire-x as well but im dumb
<Sketchbag> I heard you have to choose the onboard as the deault card then add the gpu from the aTI control panel
<Sketchbag> ....lol I have lots of questions
<squaregoldfish> I think I'm out of knowledge now...
<Sketchbag>  I used to be a ms windoze wizard
<Sketchbag> lmao it's cool
<Sketchbag> I talk too much
<Sketchbag> I basically want to build everything from scratch
<squaregoldfish> Of course, if you really want to go mental you could try gentoo.
<Sketchbag> I impossible task Im sure
<squaregoldfish> That's some scary s*** though.
<Sketchbag> An*
<Sketchbag> I've done that a few years ago
<Sketchbag> It's now a live install like the rest
<squaregoldfish> Never had the guts myself.
<Sketchbag> lol I just like screwin with stuff
<Sketchbag> Linux was just the next logical step from MS Windoze
<Sketchbag> I had done all I could with that so I moved on to something more complicated
<Sketchbag> to slowly build the challange once agaoi
<Sketchbag> again*
<Sketchbag> Except I fell in love
<Sketchbag> and here I'am .....
<Sketchbag> I want to know how to build . dissect and rebuild a linux kernal
<Sketchbag> and be able to do it in an afternoon between work and gf
<squaregoldfish> I'd concentrate on the gf
<Sketchbag> lmao
<Sketchbag> We have been together for six years she knows my love of computers
<Sketchbag> She is actually pretty good at halo
<Sketchbag> kick your bum for shure
<squaregoldfish> Probably - I don't play games!
<Sketchbag> Good girl I luv her
<Sketchbag> lol
<Sketchbag> With a dual boot you could * play games*
<squaregoldfish> Anyway - got to run - I have a cake to bake...
<Sketchbag> Bake your cake and I hope it is a succulent one
<Sketchbag> Cya later
<Sketchbag> ...meh
<pedro3005> Sketchbag, ever heard of linux from scratch?
<pedro3005> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<pedro3005> ohwait
<pedro3005> uhm
<pedro3005> wrong channel
<Sketchbag> Thanx pedro
<Sketchbag> bookmarking for a later project
<Sketchbag> I have many old systems I can play with
<Silver_Fox_> o/
<Sketchbag> One is sitting in the trunk of my car
<pedro3005> Sounds fun
 * Sketchbag Is a TROLL
<Sketchbag> ..that was my cat I swear .....*shifty eyes*
<dyno> sup
<Silver_Fox_> Can we assist dyno ?
<dyno> nooo im good.
<Silver_Fox_> Okay.
<yax51> ok I have a strange issue with buntu 10.04
<pleia2> yax51: what's wrong?
<yax51> when I open rythmbox then press play, it closes......
<pleia2> ok, you'll want to find out why this is happening, so open up a terminal
<pleia2> in the terminal, type: rhythmbox
<pleia2> that should launch it from the terminal, when you press play and it crashes it should spout some information in the terminal that'll give you some clues
<yax51> pretty much the same when I open the update manager too....
<yax51> ** (rhythmbox:2035): DEBUG: Loading the real store page
<yax51> ** (rhythmbox:2035): DEBUG: navigation requested to https://one.ubuntu.com/music/store-no-token
<yax51> ** (rhythmbox:2035): DEBUG: navigation requested to http://stores.7digital.com/default.aspx?shop=480&partner=983
<yax51> Segmentation fault
<yax51> I also can't open firefox.....
<yax51> it seems the only thing I can do is open chat.....
<pleia2> hmm, same thing with firefox?
<yax51> it wont even open firefox...
<pleia2> from a terminal?
<yax51> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.6/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.6/libxul.so: undefined symbol: �ZN4base20WaitableEventWatcher29�illDestroyCurrentMessageLoopEv
<pleia2> huh, well that's not good
<yax51> no it's not...should I try in recovery mode?
<pleia2> that's mostly just useful if you know how to fix what is going wrong
<pleia2> sounds like a lot of things going wrong if you're seeing such widespread failure, I've never seen a situation like this :\
 * pleia2 pokes others
<pleia2> hopefully someone else has some experience :)
<Silver_Fox_> No idea, sorry
<yax51> reinstall?
<yax51> also when I minimize anything it just disappears......doesnt go to a panel or anything....just goes away...
<drubin> It seems you are missing one of the libC libarays
<drubin> yax51: try on the command line aptitude update and then aptitude safe-upgrade
<drubin> with sudo infront of it
<yax51> hmmm with the sudo aptitude update it says segmentation fault
<pleia2> yax51: was the system working before?
<yax51> yeah I was using it last night and everything was fine....but today not so much....
<pleia2> it's starting to sound like filesystem corruption
<yax51> thats bad....sounds like a reinstall might be in order....
<yax51> so the question is....how do I remove this, go back to windows *shudders at the thought* and then reinstall?
<pleia2> yax51: hopefully someone has some bright ideas as far as debugging goes to avoid it, but you'd install the same way as you did the first time around
<yax51> ok.....what about removing this one? would I just do the install and let it do its thing?
<yax51> hold on I'm going to go to recovery mode and see what I can do from there...
<stlsaint> drubin: sup man
<yax51> hmmm thats odd....it seems to be working now....
<stlsaint> well thats a good thing right?
<yax51> ok I spoke to soon....
<yax51> hmm
<Schalla> Some problem?
<pleia2> yax51: if you installed ubuntu on it's own partition (rather than inside wubi or something, I don't know how that works), doing a new install on top of it will first format the partitions, removing all data, all traces of the old install
<pleia2> so no need to "remove the old one"
<yax51> aaah ok....so just do the install like normal and it will take care of it?
<yax51> sweet
<pleia2> yeah, unfortunately if your filesystem corruption is due to a dying harddrive (the most common cause, in my experience) it will happen again eventually :(
<yax51> true, but my computer is only a year old....maybe a year and a half....
<Schalla> Well you could check your harddisk.
<pleia2> yeah, unfortunately consumer-level harddrives are not exactly known for reliability, I've seen plenty fall over within a year (one in my laptop died 2 weeks after the 1 year warrenty expired, siigh!)
<Schalla> @yax51: http://hddscan.com/ You could scan your harddisk for errors.
<Schalla> maybe this could help.
<seidos> I need help.  Could someone get me the contents of the files here:  /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/*?
<yax51> cool....but I'll need to go back to windows for all of this....I shall return
<Schalla> hm
<Schalla> well
<yax51> thanks for all your help!!
<pleia2> good luck :)
<Schalla> Well yax:
<Schalla> e2fsck
<Schalla> Is a command to check your harddisk
<Schalla> :)
<Schalla> But good luck.
<phillw> pleia2: don't mention dying hard drives; sore subject :-(
<pleia2> phillw: uh oh :(
<phillw> still, working out to dd a hard disk with bad areas on it to a new one should be _fun_ :p
 * phillw will going to my dad's company to use the internet there so I can do an additional backup to my remote server (or maybe even both of them)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-22
<sunshine> hiho all
<sunshine> anyone here?;D
<stlsaint> sunshine: sup
<sunshine> i need help
<sunshine> my ubuntu is laggin'
<sunshine> and i don't know why
<stlsaint> sunshine: hrm, thats pretty vague, care to elaborate?
<Schalla> @sunshine: Well, a/the processes are laggy or the graphic?
<sunshine> hmm its like i'm using 100% of CPU but i'm not
<sunshine> i think its video card
<sunshine> i'm new in ubuntu
<stlsaint> sunshine: are you using the recommended video driver?
<sunshine> what do you mean? i was searching in "hardware drivers" but there is clean, nothing, just white background
<stlsaint> sunshine: alright, open up a terminal
<Schalla> Whats your GPU?
<sunshine> yup
<sunshine> GPU?
<Schalla> Graphiccard :)
<stlsaint> sunshine: enter: top
<sunshine> yup i know it
<stlsaint> sunshine: there you should see what is using most cpu
<sunshine> the biigest is 3% usage of cpu
<sunshine> biggest*
<Schalla> Well maybe he just got a driver problem stlsaint?
<sunshine> and there is a problem
<sunshine> because i don't know what video card i have
<Schalla> well ok
<stlsaint> sunshine: in terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<sunshine> lspci | grep VGA
<sunshine> lspci | grep VGA
<stlsaint> sunshine: ??
<sunshine> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<stlsaint> sunshine: well there ya go, thats your card
<Schalla> stlsaint: Ever heard of that chips?
<Schalla> Never heard that.
<sunshine> xd
<stlsaint> Schalla: i dont follow nor care much for ati :)
<sunshine> i was searching
<sunshine> for drivers
<sunshine> for that card
<sunshine> but nothing 've found
<stlsaint> sunshine: since your not using alot of cpu than im going to need a more detailed description of what your issue is and what your looking to accomplish?
<sunshine> is that e.g. when i'm minimalizing or maximializing is lagging as hell
<Schalla> @stlsaint: I think the driver for the VGA is just not correct, so it's laggin.
<sunshine> when i'm opening internet browser too
<sunshine> folders too
<sunshine> but i can normally write here
<stlsaint> Schalla: that is a possibility
<sunshine> without laggy
<stlsaint> Schalla: probably right
<sunshine> and my mouse is moveing properly
<Schalla> Well yes, because this isn't a big change of the screen.
<sunshine> any tips?
<Schalla> Hm, I am googling :p I am not such a expierenced user, but I give my best :)
<sunshine> thanks, really
<sunshine> i'm green in this thread on ubuntu
<stlsaint> sunshine: do you have a preferred app to view your system info?
<sunshine> no
<Schalla> You use Ubuntu 10.04 or?
<sunshine> 9.10
<Schalla> How old is your laptop?
<Schalla> Older already, or?
<sunshine> this is older one
<sunshine> for testing ubuntu
<sunshine> but it has 2 GB CPU
<Schalla> Well I know the problem.
<stlsaint> sunshine: go to: Applications>System tools and look to see if you have anythign there for sysinfo
<Schalla> So listen sunshine, I will explain it to you :)
<sunshine> device manager
<stlsaint> that will work
<sunshine> htop
<stlsaint> sunshine: device manager
<Schalla> Your graphic card is already a bit older... In the new versions the old drivers are sometimes excluded. So the graphic card doesn't work correctly and you will get everything abit laggy
<phillw> sunshine: you may find http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854988 to be of help
<Schalla> but your CPU itself doesn't have any problem to work, just the graphiccard to show it to you.
<phillw> just do not follow the link on the 1st page, read the thread and you will find out why :-D
<sunshine> aww, i have everything corectly on my xp
<phillw> sunshine: it does have the advantage of a [solved] tag, so it would be worth going through what it suggests
<sunshine> i'm reading it
<sunshine> i hope that something will help
<Schalla> Sorry - I got a little problem.
<Schalla> What are the news?^^
<sunshine> i'm tryin'
<sunshine> that thread
<sunshine> from phillw
<Schalla> Okay. If you're just tryin' it out on this laptop, trust me, with newer ones it works better
<Schalla> Sunshine, anything new? :)
<sunshine> how do i make changes in X
<sunshine> without reboot
<sunshine> system?
<phillw> hmm, it seems to be old graphics card night.. try thread http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5287458 to see if it is being blacklisted. some (read most) support was dropped with the use of DKMS in the kernels
<sunshine> its ctrl+alt+f1
<Schalla> Changes in X?
<Schalla> Well, thats kinda hard
<Schalla> because X ist currently running
<sunshine> okay i will reboot
<Schalla> because you can chat with us.
<Schalla> you could switch to terminal
<Schalla> and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Schalla> and then you could edit it
<sunshine> back
<duanedesign> there is a wiki page for the open source ati driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Schalla> Well.. good idea.
<Schalla> Sunshine, could you open a terminal?
<Schalla> and then enter this:
<Schalla> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sunshine> and?
<Schalla> Well.... What the thing what is standing at Driver in the "?
<Schalla> @sunshine: Huß
<sunshine> hi again
<Schalla> Hi.
<Schalla> What was written in the file?
<sunshine> wait
<sunshine> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sunshine> awww
<sunshine> not here
<phillw> if you are using 10.04, the xorg.conf file needs to be created
<sunshine> 9.10
<sunshine> here
<sunshine> what do you want from xorg.conf?
<phillw> you _should_ have an xorg.conf in 9.10?
<Schalla> lol or we found our problem phillw.
<phillw> Schalla: there is no xorg.conf in 9.10
<sunshine> i have it
<Schalla> Sure phill?
<phillw> http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<sunshine> i have xorg
<sunshine> conf
<phillw> if your exisiting one is giving you a hard time, you can recreate it (just do cp the existing one over to .old before you go altering it all)
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Schalla> @phillw: Could it maybe help if he changes the driver to "ati" if it is standing on fglrx?
<phillw> Schalla: I'm not up on drivers for graphics, I know the basics. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 would be my suggestion
<yax51> ok I think I found my problem!
<yax51> I think my RAM is broke....
<holstein> yax51: did you run the memtest?
<yax51> I did....twice actually and it showed all sorts of errors....
<holstein> yax51: sounds like it
<holstein> do you have 2 ram sticks?
<holstein> maybe you can just take one out
<holstein> and get by with half the ram, or whatever your left with
<yax51> I believe so....I'm going to take it in for a diagnostic tomarrow and go from there
<yax51> I might even upgrade it....I have 4GB DDR 2 in my machine now....
<phillw> yax51: and holstein welcome to the broken hardware department :p my laptop hard drive has now officially checked in as "sick" :-(
<yax51> lame!!
<yax51> and the best part?
<yax51> my warranty just expired!!!
<phillw> so much for saving up for a new external 1TB hard drive, I've had to buy http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001JSSDGU/ref=oss_product
<phillw> which is not too bad, as my poorly one is only 80GB
<holstein> yax51: you could test your machine with each ram stick in there
<holstein> and then you can identify which is bad
<holstein> and leave it out
<holstein> and decide if you need it replaced
<holstein> then you can go to the store and get the replacement part if you need to
<holstein> thats bascically what the tech will do
<yax51> yeah, but running a gaming laptop on 2GB of RAM doesn't seem right to me......
<yax51> this is true, but I'm not confident in my abilities to open my laptop up and do it myself....
<phillw> or test them each on their own, and try swapping them over in their sockets..... funnier things have happened.
<holstein> yax51: its not that bad really
<holstein> you should google it
<holstein> if your interested
<holstein> by your model
<holstein> there are a lot of nice pictures up usually
<yax51> I would if my browser worked.....
<phillw> RAM is usually not too scary too get at in a laptop; there's often a you-tube video for it
<holstein> and how-to's
<holstein> yax51: you could save quite a bit of bread
<yax51> right now it I am running linux and it will only do certain things....and firefox isnt one of those things
<yax51> Holstein: true, but 45 bucks for a diagnostic isn't bad.....bestbuy wanted 70....
<phillw> yax51: are you running off the LiveCD ?
<yax51> Phillw: no....
<phillw> well, before you pay 45 bucks, try it.... it's free :-D
<yax51> true.....but I'm stil not quiet sure if its just the RAM or if the harddrive is tweaking out....
<holstein> yax51: you could need a 20 dollar part
<holstein> if its not passing the memtest
<holstein> its ram
<holstein> yax51: does it click or anything?
<holstein> usually you can hear when a hard drive is failing
<yax51> no, no clicking or anything....
<phillw> yax51: a hard disk dying looks like this http://pastebin.com/V5Eci970 if you do "tail /var/log/syslog"
<yax51> I can't see the link....firefox won't open.... :(
<phillw> I can't paste it, I'd get kicked for flooding
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<phillw> but, if you are seeing
<phillw> Jul 21 23:48:41 piglet-lubuntu kernel: [442693.626215] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
<phillw> Jul 21 23:48:41 piglet-lubuntu kernel: [442693.626222] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 02 a4 30 00 00 08 00
<phillw> or that sort of thing, it's a hard disk
<holstein> AH, nm
<holstein> i see what your saying :)
<phillw> holstein: where is hard disk utilities on ubuntu? It should be under the admin section, but I'm running lubuntu. from there yax51should be able to see the SMART alerts on hard drives
<holstein> you mean system - administration - system monitor ?
<phillw> It is a gnome thing, "Disk Utility"
<yax51> running the self test now.....we
<yax51> we will see if that pops up anything
<yax51> I get a warning for reallocated sector count, and three bad sectors...
<holstein> phillw: im not sure
<holstein> i find disk usuage analyzer
<holstein> anyways, i gotta run...
<holstein> laterx
<yax51> YAY!!!! solved the issue!!!
<phillw> yax51: let me guess; you thumped it :p
<yax51> hehehe no I removed the bad ram
<phillw> yax51: well, at least you now believe that when mem-test says there is a problem, you will believe it :-)
<yax51> hehehe this is true.....now I just need to find some more RAM....how do I find which type I need? I know I need 2GB DDR2, but thats about it
<phillw> well, tell me the make and model of the computer and I will have look for you.
<yax51> asus g50vt
<yax51> I can't seem to find it
<holstein> good for you yax51 :)
<phillw> yax51: is it this one? http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/asus-g50vt-x5/4507-3121_7-33496181.html
<yax51> http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=fdhHRbJtRlOCqy5C&content=specifications
<yax51> I think its this one....
<phillw> http://www.crucial.com/upgrade/compatible-memory-for/ASUS/G50Vt/list.html?click=true
<phillw> yax51: I think that is your laptop?
<yax51> that looks right.....how do I tell how many pins it has?
<phillw> you need not, just confirm that is the make and model of laptop
<yax51> asus g50vt....yup
<phillw> then, that is the correct memory. crucial have a really good database of computers; that memory stick will fit your computer.
<yax51> cool
<yax51> how are they on returns? just in case.....
<phillw> yax51: are you in the usa?
<yax51> yes
<phillw> click on the "chat here" to chat to one of the agents; they're also real good :-)
<phillw> yax51: btw, http://www.crucial.com/support/returns.aspx
<yax51> sweet!
<yax51> thanks!
<yax51> alright..now anyone else have any issues when you minimize stuff it just goes away and not to the panel where it belongs?
<phillw> mine behaves, but I'm using lubuntu and not gnome
<yax51> well I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, and GNOME I think......
<phillw> yax51: that is a different bug ;-)
<yax51> it is......
<yax51> its irritating to half to alt+tab to navigate multiple windows....
<phillw> I'm on lxde, and have been for a while. you'll have to wait for gnome users to wake up.
<yax51> Never mind I fixed it
<phillw> yax51: you're learning ubuntu pretty quickly :p
<yax51> thanks!
<yax51> now I just need to get my RAM and then I'll be dangerous!
<yax51> I've discovered the forums....
<phillw> they're a great area, when you google for some thing just add +ubuntu to the end of it and it will find you the postings on the forum area
<yax51> oooh thats good to know
<saj> Hi all, I am new to linux and have questions regarding samba shares. Am I in the right place?
<yax51> sure why not?
<bonyx> i am getting an unable to mount error on log on when i try accessing my ntfs partition. i am using ubuntu 10.04 any help?
<ubsarah> Hello and sorry for distrubing... but can i use the "special characters" for my Ubuntu Root Password? Or will this produce problems?
<ubsarah> Not that i can't verify me later with sadu, because Ubuntu don't supporting special chracters.
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> ubsarah: you wish to use !@#$%^&*() in your sudo password?
<ubsarah> Yes... right. It's possible? Or will it produce Problems?
<ubsarah> I'm in the installation of ubuntu and this times this idea comes over me.
<duanedesign> ubsarah: no it is ok
<ubsarah> Cool... can i ask something more?
<duanedesign> ubsarah:  in fact it is recommended you use at least 2 in your password
<duanedesign> along with 2 uppercase, 2 lowercase, and 2 numbers to ensure a strong password.
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> ubsarah: ask all you want
<ubsarah> duanedesign: Then it's good. I worry about that because some systems in the past don't supporting that.
<ubsarah> After 1-2 week of ubuntu testing for compatibilty and possibilites... i decide to switch. No i backuped personal data. Cleard my harddrive and have create a 200gb installation of windows (for things what ubuntu can't start in wine/vm or have alternatives). Now i in the setup of ubuntu and asking me how much size i've to give the root ( / ) partition. I will have next to the windows partition a root ( / ), a home ( /home) and
<ubsarah> a swap ( :D ) paritition.
<duanedesign> ok
<ubsarah> At the moment i playing with sizes between 50 or 100gb for the root partition. I worried about... that if i will use only 10 or 20gb for the root ( / ) partition... this will be to few for the future.
<duanedesign> ubsarah: one thing that will suprise you about Ubuntu is how little disk space it uses for programs
<ubsarah> Ah... swap will become 4gb (for hibernate) and the home directory the free space after the root partition.
<duanedesign> ubsarah: the use of dependencies greatly reduces the size needed for applications
<duanedesign> ubsarah: i made my / 15GB and i have never come close to filling it up
<ubsarah> I understand... what is with virtualbox or vmware vms? And wine installed programs... where ubuntu will save them? At home or in one of the directorys in the root partition.
<duanedesign> ubsarah: i have only used 8gb
<duanedesign> ubsarah: Your guests and their settings folder should be located at /home/.virtualbox/
<ubsarah> And Wine installed win-applications?
<Puck`> News: Official Ubuntu Translation Team are getting the Ubuntu Font too
<Silver_Fox_> Good, Puck`
<Puck`> http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/native-readers-extending-the-beta/
<duanedesign> ubsarah: /home/.wine/drive_c
<ubsarah> I understand, that nothing size-hungry thing will sit on the root partition?
<ubsarah> Then i will choose for my first time 20gb, 5 for swap and the  goes to the home partition. Thanks for your help... in the german ubuntu forums site they are not so fast and friendly.
<ubsarah> Ah one more question.
<ubsarah> Can anyone in the internet see my hostname (i mean the name for my computer) ... i ask because i want to know if i've to choose a personal name or something meaningless.
<Puck`> ubsarah: usually a computer name is needed for local hosts, but it can be used for wide area networks too
<Puck`> just choose something you wish, doesn't really matter if you call it "Marry" "Bob" or "sdkjfskf"
<duanedesign> ubsarah: i have also noticed when working with people in the Ubuntu community you share screenshots and Terminal snippets that sometimes contain your hostname. You could easily edit that out, but something to think about.
<ubsarah> I only want to have my rest and don't have to worry about technic afim guys who tell you suddelny your name, adress or thuch horror stuff.
<ubsarah> Thanks for you help... the installation starting over now. You helped me alot and saved me time too.
<ubsarah> helps
<duanedesign> ubsarah: we enjoy helping :)
<ubsarah> *wink* Thanky... bye.
<gordonbp> I used the Netbook install on my laptop (because it's MUCH faster than the CD) but the visual effects are greyed out - how can I re-enable them?
<Malignus> On my Desktop version of Ubuntu (9.10), my iowait spikes for 90 - 120 seconds whenever I launch a terminal or nautilus.  Nothing populates when I run sudo iotop -o while this occurs.  What should I do?
<Malignus> Sorry, 10.04.
<severity1> good day evryone :)
<tenach[Laptop]> hello severity1
<sebsebseb> Hi
<stlsaint> hihihi
<sebsebseb> stlsaint: hi
<zamar35> Hi, I installed Ubuntu server, then added Ubuntu desktop GUI. When I try startx, the PC starts GUI but goes to command promt and hangs with no message. Why?
<zamar35> I mean it starts loading something, but still no GUi on-screen, and finally hangs on command prompt same a server prompt.
<pleia2> zamar35: might want to check out the .xsession-errors file to see if it gives you any clues
<zamar35> How? I'm totally new
<sebsebseb> zamar35: not really meant to have a GUI in the server edition, can have one though, but you can also do servers in standard desktop edition
<pleia2> also might look to see if there is an .xinitrc doing anything unusual
<pleia2> zamar35: nano .xsession-errors
<pleia2> nano is a simple text editor
<zamar35> I started xsession.  What should I do in it?
<pleia2> but yeah, as sebsebseb mentioneds the server edition isn't really built for a gui, so you may need to install all the xorg server components for your card, a window manager, etc and get it all configured yourself
<pleia2> look through that file and see if you find any errors that look useful
<sebsebseb> zamar35: also the desktop stuff won't get the five years of support in a LTS server edition, only the server stuff
<zamar35> its empty
<sebsebseb> !lts
<ubot2`> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
 * pleia2 back to work, boss on phone
<sebsebseb> pleia2: ok that factoid needs changing or merging from latest ubottu stuff
<sebsebseb> 10.04 is latest
<pleia2> sebsebseb: I don't have anything to do with the bots and I'm not sure exactly how it's done, maybe ask in #ubuntu-bots ?
<sebsebseb> pleia2: nah
<zamar35> how to check .xinitrc? Or its better to install Ubuntu Desktop instead of server?
<sebsebseb> I don't care that much about the bots really, so nope
<sebsebseb> pleia2: plus I have been in that channel before, and it seems to be mainly for playing with the bots
<sebsebseb> zamar35: What kind of server do you want to do?
<zamar35> I just wanted to try. Probably the wrong move anyway...
<sebsebseb> zamar35: Try what server edition?
<sebsebseb> !server | zamar35
<ubot2`> zamar35: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<zamar35> Ubuntu 10.04
<sebsebseb> zamar35: just using the factoid, not telling you to go to the server channel, by the way
<sebsebseb> zamar35: Right, but what kind of server do you want to do, web server? FTP server? What?
<zamar35> I guess I try desktop first.
<sebsebseb> zamar35: ok so you don't really want to run a server?
<zamar35> How do I logout from this chat?
<sebsebseb> zamar35: don't go just yet
<sebsebseb> zamar35: and if you want to try the desktop version well this will help a lot
<sebsebseb> !manual
<ubot2`> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sebsebseb> zamar35: and heres a great tip,  check your downloaded ISO before using, make sure its a good download, so you get a good install
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubot2`> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubot2`> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<zamar35> Basically, since it took much time to install the sewhat I already installed instead of reinstalling the desktop edition?rver, and then install desktop, I wonder if I can fix
<sebsebseb> zamar35: I woudn't recommend starting with a server edition for any Linux distro/distribution
<sebsebseb> zamar35: better to start with a desktop version, and go from there
<sebsebseb> plus if you want to try setting up a server, you can in the desktop version as well, as I mentioned earlier
<zamar35> Thats what I think now. But how to log out from this chat?
<sebsebseb> zamar35: uhmm
<sebsebseb> wow
<sebsebseb> zamar35: I just did the version thing,  are you realy on Windows 98?
<sebsebseb> zamar35: if so not a good idea to have that online,  Microsoft haven't supported it for years now
<zamar35> I don't use chats often. I see Joint, List on top, but no Leave
<Silver_Fox_> Bonjour
<sebsebseb> zamar35: says your on Opera as well
<Silver_Fox_> o/
<sebsebseb> zamar35: so closing the browser would close the chat as well
<zamar35> Is that the only way?
<sebsebseb> zamar35: theres probably another way to close Operas IRC, but I don't use it
<sebsebseb> zamar35: by the way most Windows 98 apps will probably run in Wine these days
<sebsebseb> !wine | zamar35
<ubot2`> zamar35: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zamar35> Thanks a lot guys! Very friendly, but no sigar...
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-23
<cheri703> my computer won't let me make a usb startup disk
<stlsaint> cheri703: what application are you using?
<cheri703> the startup disk creator in ubuntu
<cheri703> I have been having strange problems with my computer all day
<stlsaint> cheri703: what error are you getting?
<cheri703> well, when I choose my iso, the make startup disk button is greyed out, and I only have "erase disk"
<cheri703> (the usb)
<cheri703> ok, weird
<cheri703> when I chose erase disk before it gave me an error, this time it might be working, one sec
<cheri703> ok, now it's working
<cheri703> sorry...
<stlsaint> cheri703: unmount the usb, use gparted to format the usb, remove the usb from system, plug in again and run
<stlsaint> oh ok,cool
<cheri703> I was having an issue earlier that it wasn't recognizing my onboard sound card, was directed to do pulseaudio --kill and then start, that worked this morning, but computer froze up this afternoon and when I rebooted, it had disappeared again. I did the kill/start again, and no luck
<cheri703> so I'm just scrapping it and reinstalling ubuntu
<cheri703> I was messing with a bunch of audio stuff trying to get a usb mic working the other night
<cheri703> so I may have screwed something up
<cheri703> so my computer doesn't want to boot from the usb...also, I can't install oss4-dkms, I keep getting errors whenever I try, even when I downloaded it from the website
<Vantrax> grats stlsaint
<stlsaint> Vantrax: thanks
<nUboon2Age> hey all, i'm needing some help w/ getting the network icon back onto my top panel, can anyone help?
<nUboon2Age> i made sure i had a notification area, so that's taken care of.
<zkriesse> nUboon2Age: network icon
<zkriesse> the internet thing you mean?
<nUboon2Age> hey zkriesse, uh, its been a while since i've seen it
<nUboon2Age> i can't remember what it looks like.
<nUboon2Age> i had wicd in there for a long while
<zkriesse> huh
<nUboon2Age> and now i'm trying to get NetworkManager working again
<stlsaint> alright folks, ill be back in an hour
<nUboon2Age> i guess its the wireless icon
<zkriesse> nUboon2Age: ok
<zkriesse> hello kevin___
<kevin___> hey zkriesse
<kevin___> sorry, I'm messing with xchat
<nUboon2Age> i think i just stumbled on the answer...
<kevin___> and I don't know how to stop it from connecting
<zkriesse> kevin___: auto joining on ya?
<kevin___> yeah, it's seidos
<zkriesse> kevin___: oh hey dude
<zkriesse> kevin___: go to XChat -> Network List -> Freenode -> Edit... -> Connecting -> Un-check "Auto connect to this network at startup"
<nUboon2Age> i reinstalled the gnome-network-manager package and then in a terminal typed 'nm-applet'
<zkriesse> nUboon2Age: ok
<nUboon2Age> now i need to know how to make sure it starts up automatically
<kevin___> zkriesse, yeah, I was hoping I wouldn't have to do that, oh well.  thanks
<zkriesse> kevin___: yup
<nUboon2Age> looks like its working.  I just switched from wired to wireless...
<nUboon2Age> now i need to know how to make sure it starts up automatically
<nUboon2Age> cool, i just went to System->Preferences->Startup Applications and found there was an unchecked item for Network Manager.  Whew!  fixed (i think -- fingers crossed).
<nUboon2Age> now i'll check it by rebooting... cya l8r
<nUboon2Age> yup, it worked.  I'd removed NetworkManger and replaced it w/ wicd, but when checking on some odd behavior with ubuntu One, (thanks to Kermiac) i found out that it was relying on NetworkManger to do some of its work, so i have to put it back and cope with the other previous problem separately (i can't recall for sure, but i think it was a USB sync problem with Palm or iPod).
<seidos> is wicd really that much better?  I mean I know it's prettier, but is it doing anything different under the hood?  I don't know, I've only used it very briefly
<nUboon2Age> seidos: i know it worked pretty well for most things,
<seidos> nUboon2Age, it == network manager?
<nulify0> hi, what is netstumbler analouge for ubuntu?
<stlsaint> nulify0: not sure what you mean?
<nulify0> i"d like to know where is best wifi signal at home, good program for such is netstumbler, it shows graph with strenth of signal (win only) , so i need something like that for ubuntu
<stlsaint> nulify0: you on gnome or kde?
<stlsaint> nulify0: for gnome there is: wavemon, for kde is:kwavecontrol
<nulify0> gnome, but if kde wont crash this time (it crashed on my notebook,but recently i updated kernel) i might install kde
<stlsaint> nulify0: for gnome there is: wavemon, for kde is:kwavecontrol
<nulify0> ok, i installed it, but cant find in menu
<stlsaint> call it from terminal
<nulify0> called, but interface not very convinient )) is there some graphical program?
<stlsaint> nulify0: i dont use anything particular
<nulify0> i see, i googled for netstumbler alternative and read that kismet is good, installed kismet, but cant guess what i should write on its config(about source wlan) to run it.
<nUboon2Age> seidos: to clarify what i said earlier: wicd was not only pretty, but worked pretty well for most everything you'd need it for, except i found out that ubuntu One is relaying on Network Manager for some of its services, and i don't know if you can have both NM and wicd working simulataneously.  at least i wasn't successful in getting them both to work.
<jimio> I was wondering if someone could help me with my problem ... I accidentally enabled the magnifier for the login screen and it's blocking everything, including the icon which I first enabled it from (it's not actually magnifying anything useful). How can I disable it, or reset the login screen?
<SomeDude> hello everyone
<SomeDude> i have a software question,
<SomeDude> On my mac I had a small program called TweetmyMac. It allowed me to control my Mac via a twitter account and tweet basic UNIX commands. I was wondering if there was a program similar to that for Linux
<SomeDude> I have linux on a laptop and it would be nice to be able to turn it off remotely from a web browser rather then needing to install software (this is because I would do it from a random computer/school/library)
<yax51> hmmm there should be....lets find out....
<yax51> Somedude: Gnome RDP might be what you are looking for
<yax51> SomeDude: you could also check out KontrolPack....
<yax51> SomeDude: there is also KRDC
<yax51> SomeDude: Remmina Remote Desktop Client...
<yax51> SomeDude: Remote Desktop viewer
<yax51> SomeDude: Secure Shell....
<yax51> SomeDude: are these anything you are looking for?
<SomeDude> thanks for the help everyone
<SomeDude> going to bed, adios
<duanedesign> morning all
<paultag> hey
<paultag> duanedesign: what's up?
<isiah> hi guys, been a while
<paultag> heyya isiah
<isiah> what you been up to paultag?
<paultag> isiah: nada, how have you been? long time no see
<isiah> finished the EE degree and job searched
<paultag> killer
<isiah> looks like i landed something
<paultag> whatcha looking for a job in?
<paultag> nice! doin what?
<isiah> EE
<paultag> well duh!
<paultag> but that's a big field
<isiah> electrical safety standards engineering
<isiah> perfect job for an OCD engineer
<paultag> ah cool
<paultag> solid, congrats isiah
<isiah> thankx
<isiah> I was trying to get a former classmate to work on that business idea I had a while back.
<paultag> hell yeah
<isiah> thinking about giving it more time and just put up an ad in the college job board as an internship
<paultag> isiah: I've forgotten where you live
<isiah> buffalo NY
<paultag> ah right right right
<isiah> the real edge of western civilization
<paultag> isiah: bullshit
<paultag> isiah: I'm in cleveland
<paultag> isiah: that's just barely civilization
<isiah> over yonder horizon lies the barbarian forces of the Canada
<paultag> isiah: aye aye
<isiah> much like the roman legionnaire us buffaloions are all that is stopping them from stroming the gates
<paultag> hahaha
<isiah> what are you doing in cleveland? I thought you hailed from West Virginia for some reason
<paultag> isiah: no sir
<paultag> isiah: Bosoton by birth
<isiah> oh
<isiah> you got a job there?
<paultag> isiah: still in school
<paultag> isiah: last year :)
<isiah> nice for what?
<paultag> isiah: math + comp-sci
<paultag> single degree
<paultag> isiah: I'm a nerd :)
<isiah> I am going back part-time to school
<isiah> hope to pick up first comp engineering, then math degrees
<paultag> aye
<paultag> CE is fun
<paultag> it's a cross between CS and EE
<isiah> I think it is only 3 classes extra for me
<paultag> lots of Firmware, but higher level then FPGA
<paultag> yeah, it's no sweat for you
<isiah> I took discreet mathematics already
<paultag> well I'd hope so
<isiah> so it should only be comp sci 1,2 and that database class
<paultag> comp-sci is easy if you like philosiphy
<paultag> grr
<paultag> philosophy
<isiah> at UB its basically object-orientated programing with java
<paultag> oh man
<paultag> that's nothing
<paultag> I tutor jocks into doing that frak to fill out a lab class
<paultag> it's nothing
<paultag> trivial
<isiah> I took it for 3 weeks and dropped it
<paultag> why?
<isiah> I couldnt get the pre-built objects to work on my home computer, the computer labs dated from 1991 and were beyond slow
<isiah> its a weed-out course so the professor was trying to fail 25% of us
<isiah> I didnt want a bad grade
<isiah> the TAs were students who took the course a year ago
<isiah> and seemed very smug with there tiny fraction of knowledge they knew more then us
<paultag> assholes
<paultag> isiah: if you need help, I tutor Uni students in this stuff.
<isiah> just everything about the class sucked
<paultag> isiah: seriously
<isiah> it just didnt work
<isiah> I am going to have to try it again
<paultag> OK
<isiah> also, I never worked with objects before
<isiah> :(
<paultag> isiah: they are actually really really neat
<paultag> isiah: are you a C programmer?
<paultag> duh, fpga
<paultag> isiah: so, what's a struct
<isiah> all I have ever really messed with is basic C++ and assembly
<paultag> sure
<isiah> oh and a little bit of Lips
<paultag> isiah: so, what's a struct?
<isiah> umm its in C right?
<paultag> haha, right, let's go back a level
<isiah> i think its like a model
<paultag> isiah: so, stuff in memory is stored in 1D, right?
<isiah> close enough
<isiah> on the HD at least
<paultag> isiah: so, if you want to define a blob of things, do it along that line. Usually you say [x|y|z] memory addr 0x01 is x, 2 is y, 3 is z ( 0 is NULL )
<isiah> ok
<paultag> isiah: what you can do is define a "template" to place stuff in memory. Say OK, the template should look like [x|y|z]
<isiah> so......
<paultag> isiah: and so you can say I want a new alphabet-template at memory location 0x1
<paultag> isiah: and you can access "x" because it knows the offset based on the squence of stuff in the template
<isiah> so anything at memory location x must be a number?
<isiah> rules like that?
<paultag> isiah: well everything's a number
<paultag> isiah: yes!! exactly!!
<paultag> so you can say:
<paultag> struct foo {
<paultag>    int x
<isiah> and y = x + 1
<paultag>   int y
<paultag> }
<paultag> and then make new object of that struct, and access struct->x
<paultag> isiah: that syntax is off, but it makes things easy to grab
<paultag> isiah: still with me?
<isiah> ok so this struct says that everything at memory address Foo is three spaces long
<isiah> and must be a an integer
<isiah> ?
<paultag> isiah: structs can hold anything
<isiah> but this struct
<paultag> isiah: yes :)
<isiah> ok
<paultag> isiah: so when you hit struct->y, you know it's struct + sizeof(int)
<paultag> isiah: still with me?
<isiah> hit?
<paultag> isiah: access
<isiah> ok so I call in the program the struct
<isiah> and access it like an array?
<paultag> isiah: it's exactly like an array, but it can have mixed types and pointers with real objects and stuff
<paultag> isiah: it encapsulates stuff
<isiah> ok
<paultag> isiah: it's like a big blob that holds frak
<isiah> so a struct is like a template and a location
<paultag> yes!!
<isiah> it defines a type and where it is
<paultag> isiah: and if you make "struct1" and "struct2" and change "struct1->y" you will not touch struct2->y
<paultag> still with me?
<isiah> like saying "Bob is a person who is male, 6 feet tall, and has red hair he lives at 770 main st."
<paultag> PERFECT!
<paultag> isiah: Objects are fancy structs, and in addition to holding vars, it can hold functions
<isiah> when you say struct2 its a diferent guy
<paultag> isiah: perfect, yes, spot on
<pedro3005> ooo, C class going on
<isiah> ok so the struct2 is ted
<paultag> isiah: but with classes you can set up these templates to pull from eachother and automate code generation and stuff
<paultag> isiah: yeah :)
<isiah> so the struct-people can talk etc.?
<paultag> isiah: yip!
<paultag> isiah: you can even have an array in the struct
<paultag> isiah: and the array can be of other people pointers
<paultag> isiah: and say that's your "friendsS"
<isiah> but....wouldnt you need a higher level for that?
<isiah> something that holds the structs together?
<paultag> isiah: well, you create structs in the C code
<isiah> hmm
<paultag> isiah: so yo would say struct_name bob = (struct_name *)malloc(sizeof(struct_name));
<paultag> isiah: and then you can say bob->friend[0] = roger;
<paultag> isiah: where roger is a pointer to another struct
<pedro3005> In this case you're creating some struct with typedef, right?
<paultag> pedro3005: yeah, but let's not talk syntax just yet
<paultag> pedro3005: :)
<isiah> ok so parts of the struct can interact with other structs?
<paultag> isiah: well structs can't have code in them
<paultag> isiah: you can only "play" with them
<isiah> ok, just attributes?
<paultag> isiah: yyup
<pedro3005> paultag, can they have functions?
<paultag> isiah: if you add functions you have... "Classes" and "Objects" !!!
<paultag> pedro3005: structs?
<pedro3005> yeah, in C
<paultag> pedro3005: they can have function pointers
<paultag> pedro3005: but never actual code
<pedro3005> ok
<isiah> ok so i have two structs bob and ted. I can make a bigger structure to hold both
<isiah> and make them do stuff to each other?
<paultag> isiah: sure, "people"
<paultag> isiah: not automaticly
<paultag> isiah: that's why classes and objects came about
<paultag> isiah: because you can start to say "bob->visit_friends();"
<paultag> isiah: and bob can then run code inside his blob
<paultag> isiah: and access his vars in the "struct-type-thing" using a pointer to it's self ( "this" )
<isiah> so a struct is an object or class?
<pedro3005> bob is a pointer to struct_name?
<paultag> isiah: so bob->friends == this->friends   inside a method
<paultag> pedro3005: yes
<paultag> isiah: struct is neither
<pedro3005> paultag, so if we alter bob we're altering struct_name
<paultag> isiah: if you add functions, it becomes a class
<paultag> pedro3005: does not matter
<isiah> ok, so we modify the struct to allow Bob to go to work
<pedro3005> why make bob a pointer and not just a new struct?
<paultag> isiah: and when you create a "new" class in code, it becomes an "object"
<isiah> now it is class
<paultag> pedro3005: we can talk later, isiah is trying to learn OOP
<paultag> isiah: yep
<pedro3005> ohh, I see
<paultag> isiah: so now its not "struct bob {}"
<paultag> isiah: but "class person"
<isiah> its class person ()
<paultag> yup!
<isiah> fill in attributes
<paultag> isiah: and you can start to move code out of the main code loop and into those blobs
<paultag> isiah: so you can have it "copy and paste" code when you have a new object
<isiah> class person ( height, age, hair color, gender)
<isiah> with a method that makes class person go to work?
<paultag> isiah: sure, it would look like:
<paultag> class person {
<paultag>     int height;
<paultag>     int age;
<paultag>     char * hair_color;
<paultag>     bool gender;
<paultag>     void go_to_work() { print "I'm at work"; }
<paultag> }
<paultag> isiah: so you can create a new "person" and call person->go_to_work();
<paultag> isiah: and that will print "I'm at work!"
<isiah> and when I fill in those that is "instatuation"?
<paultag> isiah: even easier :)
<paultag> isiah: when you create a new person, it's instantiation
<paultag> person bob = new person();
<paultag> isiah: instance == instantiation
<isiah> that goes on top of the program?
<isiah> thats like an int x;
<paultag> isiah: yup, that would be in the "main" method
<isiah> right?
<paultag> isiah: yip!!
<paultag> isiah: not to hard, right?
<isiah> ok, but later in the program I fill it in, or let the user fill it in
<paultag> isiah: you can do either :)
<paultag> isiah: or you can create a "constructor"
<paultag> isiah: that's required arguments for the object creation
<isiah> person bob = new person ( 6, 16, red, male)
<paultag> isiah: yup!
<paultag> isiah: that would just look like a
<paultag> class person {
<paultag>     person( int x, int y, char * color, char * gender ) {
<paultag>         this->height = x;
<paultag>       ...
<paultag>       ...
<paultag>     }
<paultag>     ....
<paultag>     ....
<paultag> }
<isiah> so how do I make bob go to work?
<paultag> isiah: remember, this-> is a pointer to the memory address of the starting addr of the current object
<paultag> isiah: bob->go_to_work();
<isiah> pointers? I thought OO-programming didnt have that
<paultag> isiah: or bob.go_to_work();
<paultag> isiah: oh no! we love pointers :)
<isiah> so java has them?
<paultag> isiah: not programmer modifiable
<isiah> oh
<paultag> isiah: but they exist ( you can still get a NullPointnerException )
<paultag> isiah: by doing a :
<paultag> person bob;
<paultag> bob.go_to_work();
<paultag> you never said bob = new person( .... );
<paultag> so there is no mem addr, and bob = 0x00;
<isiah> like using x, without writing int x;
<isiah> ?
<paultag> isiah: yup
<isiah> ok, these sound a lot like function calls in C++
<paultag> isiah: there are a lot of nuances
<isiah> except.........in C++ I would do methods by passing a number
<paultag> right :)
<paultag> isiah: think this over, and always think about them in terms of "blobs" of memory, or "chunks"
<paultag> isiah: that are just designed to always look a certen way in RAM
<isiah> so, once I make a template (read class) I can create an infinite number of people
<isiah> all unique
<paultag> right
<isiah> and make them do stuff with method calls
<paultag> isiah: person1->blah();
<paultag> isiah: yeah
<paultag> or person1.blah();
<paultag> depending on language and status of the thing ( pointer or object )
<isiah> ok, but we are missing a few things
<paultag> isiah: OK, what are we missing
<isiah> 1. how do we know what methods are available to us?
<paultag> isiah: ahha
<paultag> isiah: well how do you know you have a function in C ?
<paultag> if you define "void do() { printf("Foobar\n");}"
<isiah> I look in the header files
<paultag> isiah: right
<paultag> isiah: same thing with a class
<isiah> fair enough
<isiah> 2. the real trick would be to get the people to do stuff to each other?
<paultag> isiah: hehe, yep
<paultag> isiah: so you can give pointers to functions
<paultag> isiah: say, here's the memory address of jill
<paultag> isiah: and use the given memory address and say "arg->date()'
<isiah> arg?
<paultag> isiah: if that was a function with the signature of:
<paultag> void date ( person * arg ) {
<paultag>    ...
<paultag> }
<paultag> then you could say
<paultag> bob->date( jill );
<isiah> jill->reject (bob);
<paultag> :D
<isiah> would that work?
<isiah> how would I make jill reject bob if he asks her out?
<paultag> sure, but since jill's request was called by bob, you don't have access to "jill"
<paultag> isiah: so in jill's rcv_date_request method she would say
<paultag> isiah: if ( requester->name == "bob" ) { this->reject( requester ); }
<paultag> isiah: where rcv_date_request has a passed arg requester which is a ptr to bob
<isiah> so, we defined a template for people
<paultag> yu[
<paultag> yup
<isiah> give them two methods
<isiah> ask out, and reject
<isiah> create two people
<isiah> and then define there interaction
<paultag> yup
<isiah> but.....
<isiah> I dont want Bob to be able to control Jill
<isiah> however, they need a way to communicate
<paultag> isiah: each object has levels of access
<isiah> so Bob and Jill have a perdefined relationship?
<paultag> isiah: you can say a method is "public" ( anyone can call ) "private" ( only from "this" ), "protected" ( any object that extends it )
<paultag> isiah: so you can say "accept_date" is protected or private
<paultag> isiah: and bob can't call accept_date
<isiah> what would be public?
<isiah> like seeing her wearing clothing?
<paultag> isiah: anyone can call it
<paultag> isiah: yeah
<paultag> isiah: or getHeight
<paultag> isiah: but not changeHeight
<isiah> so bob and jill can see each other
<isiah> both can ask each other out
<isiah> and both can reject each other after being asked
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> OK, sec isiah
<isiah> and this portected public stuff goes in the class definition?
<paultag> isiah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467987/
<paultag> isiah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467988/
<isiah> lol I was just doing that
<paultag> isiah: that might help :)
<paultag> isiah: you see how
<paultag> isiah: you see how 	int    height;
<paultag> 	const char * name;
<paultag> isiah: are private
<paultag> isiah: that mens bob can't access jill->height;
<paultag> isiah: but jill can get to "this->height"
<isiah> still soemthignis bugging me
<isiah> its like they have a realtionship
<isiah> they can pass information to each other
<paultag> isiah: well they are both "person" types
<isiah> they cant change each other
<paultag> isiah: they can't unless you tell them to
<isiah> is there a name for this?
<paultag> isiah: name for them talking?
<paultag> isiah: using pointers :)
<isiah> ok, a fridge needs a compressor or there is no fridge, but a person doesnt need a fridge however they can interact
<paultag> isiah: run that by me one more time, I'm lost :)
<isiah> or in our analogy, Bob needs a head
<paultag> OK, yip
<isiah> so object bob and object head have a relationship
<isiah> that is much different then Bob and Jill have
<paultag> isiah: want me to do that?
<paultag> isiah: aye
<pedro3005> paultag, if you're using namespace std why std::cout and not cout?
<paultag> pedro3005: habbet, classes should not be in std namespace
<paultag> isiah: sec
<paultag> isiah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467992/
<paultag> isiah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467993/
<isiah> so there is no name for this?
<isiah> I kind of remember something about this
<paultag> isiah: it's called object inheritance
<paultag> isiah: and using a person as a "alive" object ( and you can ) it's called "polymorphism"
<isiah> assoactive?
<madhatter84gn> hey paul good to see you are on again
<isiah> I think that was the word they used
<paultag> madhatter84gn: :)
<paultag> isiah: not really used
<paultag> isiah: mostly object inheritance
<isiah> which is?
<paultag> isiah: that person is both person and alive
<isiah> ok i think
<paultag> cool :)
<isiah> so we could build up a huge hierarchy
<paultag> isiah: yup!
<madhatter84gn> hey paul just about done going through the all the test to verify mono is up and running
<paultag> madhatter84gn: killer!
<madhatter84gn> will start today figuring out the road to getting the source code for Banshee and start looking it over
<isiah> we could define methods for every body part, attributes that each has. That insinuate the objects creating two people that have defined ways of interacting
<paultag> isiah: yup! and *that* is Object Oreanted programming :)
<isiah> still missing something
<isiah> what about the platypus?
<paultag> isiah: it can extend alive and animal
<paultag> isiah: but not person
<isiah> I mean it would be member of class mammal
<paultag> isiah: yup!
<isiah> but it lays eggs, which mammals cant do
<isiah> I wouldnt want to re-write the entire class mammal to allow this
<isiah> is there a way of forcing this exception?
<paultag> isiah: so have it extend egg-layer
<isiah> hmm
<isiah> by re-writing the code?
<isiah> and then releasing a patch
<paultag> I guess you can do it that way
<isiah> is there a better oo-programming way?
<paultag> isiah: extend egg-layer
<isiah> where would that be written?
<paultag> isiah: oh wait that's what you were saying
<paultag> isiah: yes, in the code
<isiah> when you insinuate it
<isiah> or in the template?
<paultag> isiah: template
<paultag> isiah: you should have these templates dictate behavior and just play with them in code
<isiah> can objects through there interactions change permission statues of attributes?
<isiah> say for example Bob gets lucky and gets to see Jill naked
<paultag> isiah: not really, but jill can have code that "forwards" data via method callbacks
<isiah> ok
<isiah> but the data would still be private without that forward call?
<paultag> isiah: data is meaningless, you can send it via a return without it caring
<paultag> isiah: since it's all running on the same processess, it's shared memory
<isiah> I suppose I could then go on to define a class town
<paultag> sure
<isiah> and give it my own number of people
<paultag> that holds houses
<isiah> hmmm
<isiah> sounds complicated
<isiah> all these objects that can be defined to interact in different ways
<paultag> isiah: we start to get into data structures and that gets fun
<paultag> isiah: yeah, well that's programming :)
<isiah> ok, another thing I noticed in the 3 weeks in that java class was that the programs didnt really stream
<isiah> it was more like a modern video game
<paultag> isiah: what do you mean stream?
<isiah> in my engineering programming class and on my internship I needed to optimize work
<isiah> say you got to multiply a series of numbers by .7 from a .txt. file
<isiah> so the whole program would be in one loop
<paultag> well no
<isiah> and after it was done it would ask me if i want to run it again
<paultag> your program would be in one loop
<isiah> I guess, like those old BASIC video games
<paultag> isiah: right
<isiah> so in java stuff it is different?
<paultag> isiah: not really
<isiah> I dont remember any real big loops
<isiah> the applets just kind of ran forever
<paultag> isiah: but you can make it nicer, say create a class for "storage" that can read flat file, berkleydb, or pickle'd file, and have the class have a "getNext();" call that gets the next line in the queue
<paultag> isiah: and you can usually hook things up to callbacks and save CPU + RAM
<isiah> hmmm
<paultag> isiah: but logic is logic
<isiah> is it possible to make an object with really not knowing or being able to know how the object internally works?
<paultag> isiah: yeah :)
<isiah> say I can make Bob off of code I cant see
<paultag> isiah: just like C you can move the .h file out of the implemtnation
<paultag> isiah: so that you have the .h as a ref with no code
<paultag> isiah: and you can even use a -llib to compile against a binary to do stuff that you don't have source to
<isiah> makes sense
<isiah> now inheritance
<paultag> isiah: we were just talking about that
<paultag> isiah: alive --> person
<isiah> so Bob's head can have hair. If on the top layer i say bob has hair
<isiah> red
<isiah> it goes down
<isiah> and each focial gets red colored
<isiah> but on top I dont have to say he has hair
<isiah> I can just say "red hair"
<isiah> and have it generate it lower down
<isiah> that is inheritance?
<paultag> isiah: no
<paultag> isiah: it's saying bob's a person, and a person's alive
<paultag> isiah: therefore bob is alive
<isiah> ah
<paultag> isiah: and you can call alive methods on person
<isiah> ok, this is pretty cool
<isiah> you can make functions do stuff without passing in a controlling number
<paultag> isiah: yeah if you access instance vars using "this"
<isiah> this could have other uses
<isiah> say, i believe knowing his arm length could be useful one day, and I build an algorithm that makes it based off of height and gender. I wouldnt have to touch the whole class town program
<isiah> but one day I could change how the object people interact based off of it
<paultag> isiah: yup.
<paultag> isiah: that's what makes it rock
<isiah> which would make the object town act different
<paultag> isiah: yup
<paultag> isiah: that's what's known as code maintainability
<isiah> so, one day you are playing my simtown game
<isiah> and I (work for microsoft) so i make you download a patch
<isiah> that uses this data
<isiah> and your town game changes
<paultag> yeah
<isiah> I could also make a database containing what i think are useful classes and let people download them
<isiah> each one with its own methods
<pedro3005> paultag, one curiosity, I had this problem with python and I wonder how C++ handles it. Say you have one class with a constructor method and then create a new class inheriting from it with another constructor method. When you instantiate the second class would you pass it the arguments to both the constructors or just the second class' constructor?
<isiah> and that is what java did
<isiah> brb....bathroom
<paultag> isiah: yeah
<paultag> pedro3005: ah, with C++ it sucks
<paultag> pedro3005: with python, use super().__init__();
<pedro3005> yeah, I heard about super()
<paultag> sec
<paultag> brb
<isiah> backs
<isiah> actually not, i got an appointment
<isiah> ttyl
<Silver_Fox_> Hola
<isiah> that is not dead which can eternal lie yet with strange aeons even death may die
<Phrea> is there a per-application volume slider/mute thingy out there?
<isiah> go into more details about what you need please
<Phrea> to for instance 'mute' my browser
<isiah> so you want one volume control?
<Phrea> well, it would be handy if there was a little program that could be able to have a volume control per application
<Phrea> yes :)
<Phrea> but which lets me chose what application to mute
<isiah> oh, I see. Instead of the typical control already there you want one per process
<isiah> yes?
<Phrea> yes
<isiah> are you using gnome?
<Phrea> yes
<isiah> you know where the normal volume control is?
<Phrea> you know, like the one I've seen in windows 7 pictures
<isiah> for the whole computer
<Phrea> yes
<Phrea> don't tell me it's already in there...
<isiah> right click on it and go to sound preferences
<isiah> then click the application tab
<Phrea> how do I add applications to that?
<Phrea> I only have ALSA plug-in and Rhythmbox
<isiah> are you current applications listed?
<Phrea> no, just those two I just mentionned
<Phrea> no listing of other apps
<isiah> so for example you have an im client running and it isnt listed?
<Phrea> I've looked there already
<Phrea> it isnt listed no
<Phrea> I am running Pidgin and Opera, amonst other things
<Phrea> they are not listed there
<isiah> ok, lets do this together
<isiah> open a terminal please
<Phrea> ok
<isiah> and type in: apropos sound
<Phrea> isn't there just a little addon that lets me do this, or is this an adon?
<Phrea> o, brb !
<isiah> I am not sure, I am trying to figure this out myself
<Phrea> sorry, somebody was at the door :)
<isiah> its fine
<Phrea> ah, it's just an output
<Phrea> I see
<isiah> ok I am trying a program called gnome-volume-control
<isiah> I typed in: man gnome-volume-control
<Phrea> don't go and try out programs for me :o
<isiah> and am reading the documentation
<Phrea> I can read, Sir/Ma'am
<Phrea> it mentiones gnome-volume-control --name=NameOfApp
<Phrea> but that does nothing
<isiah> what are you typing in exactly?
<Phrea> gnome-volume-control --name=Opera
<Phrea> ...that might be me being a bit dumb tho :)
<isiah> ok, I am playing around with it
<isiah> and it looks like certain programs only show up on that list when the program is making sound
<isiah> does this make sense in your case?
<Phrea> it does, in that those programs don't make sound atm
<Phrea> oh wow
<isiah> hmmm, well a really bad solution would be to run the programs and then adjust
<Phrea> I tried going to a website with audio
<Phrea> it works, it's in the list now
<isiah> there should be a way to do this from the command line
<Phrea> will it be muted forever?
<isiah> I dont know
<Phrea> because I don't mind
<Phrea> let me check
<isiah> if we figure it out
<Phrea> closing and opening Opera again
<isiah> we can make sure it works that way
<Phrea> ...and it's right there, and it's muted
<Phrea> petty there isnt just a list from which we can chose [in sound preferences]
<Phrea> but, this works fine, as long as a program outputs audio, it will show up in the applications list
<Phrea> and, it seems to remember the choice
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> Opera shows up in SP --> Applications tab as: ALSA-plug-in [operapluginwrapper-ia32-linux]
<Phrea> if that's of any help to you for future reference
<isiah> ah
<Phrea> it's "ALSA plug-in [etc here]" without the first hyphen
<isiah> still bothers me
<isiah> you should be able to set this from the command line
<Phrea> haha
<isiah> and use it in application luancher
<Phrea> it would be easier to be able to do it beforehand, so you are not surprized by audio from some random app
<Phrea> isiah: I'm a mouse user :)
<Phrea> I don't know anything about the CLI
<isiah> well we could write the script
<isiah> so that way it will run it when you click on the ico
<isiah> icon
<Phrea> slash that 'we'
<Phrea> I can't script nor program
<isiah> ok, if i can figure out the command line syntax
<isiah> I can show you
<Phrea> I like GUI solutions better anyways
<Phrea> so I'd like to have a standard list added to the Applications tab in Sound Preferences so you can set the volume per app, even when it's not making sound at the time
<Phrea> hey, I have yet to thank you for your help :)
<Phrea> so, thanks ! :)
<isiah> oh np
<isiah> ok, let me look at the docs more. Figure this out
<Phrea> well, I'm not really interested in it anymore, I've accomplished what I wanted, with your help
<isiah> ok
<Phrea> I am now only interested in adding the before said feature to the Sound Preferences app
<isiah> so if any program is ever ran it will be on the list
<isiah> even if never ran before?
<Phrea> if it's installed, yes
<isiah> see, I am not sure about that
<isiah> I am fairly sure that programs generate sound by interrupts
<Phrea> well, maybe just a standard list, like browsers etc
<Phrea> I don't know what that means :\
<isiah> trying to guess which ones will call it before hand would be a challenge
<Phrea> well, maybe just the option for browsers and IM clients then
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> that would be a fine start
<isiah> an analogy "your dad controls the thermostat but thermostats can be used by anyone at any time"
<isiah> and the thermostats cant guess when they will be adjusted
<Phrea> I don't understand that
<isiah> an interrupt is when a program just says "hey do something"
<Phrea> ok
<isiah> and the OS sees if it will allow it
<Phrea> ok
<isiah> like flipping a switch
<isiah> this program seems like it waits for something to use the speakers and then identifies the name
<Phrea> well, we know that certain types of applications can make sound, we could only list those
<isiah> a cludge solution would simply run every program at once and set it
<isiah> :)
<Phrea> I am not a programmer
<Phrea> LOL
<Phrea> that would be fun tho :D
<Phrea> haha
<isiah> just click on everything
<isiah> haha
<Phrea> ...amazingly stupid, but fun :D
<isiah> well we dont want to screw around with any drivers
<isiah> but we want a rule
<isiah> like
<isiah> "if the program has never been run before it will get volume level x"
<Phrea> besides, not all programs make sound all of the time, only some of the time, like a browser
<Phrea> isiah: could work
<isiah> hmm
<isiah> trying to think how to go about this
<Phrea> are you a programmer?
<isiah> I couldnt program a pointer to hit the broad side of a barn from the inside
<Phrea> the thing is, I ask/say silly things, because I am not a programmer, in any sense of the word at all
<Phrea> so I also don't know how to think like one
<isiah> this will take some thinking
<Phrea> I could explain it a bit more, maybe with some home made pictures of what I exactly mean
<isiah> try
<Phrea> first, I have to do some groceries :)
<Phrea> brb
<DiegoTc> I am having troubles with my lan connection on my computer
<DiegoTc> last night it works fine
<DiegoTc> but today on the morning it didn't connect to internet(Yes there is internet)
<Phrea> have you checked the UTP connectors?
<DiegoTc> yes
<DiegoTc> my computer has windows on int
<DiegoTc> and on windows i have internet
<Phrea> well, then I'm out
<DiegoTc> i did an ifconfig
<DiegoTc> http://pastebin.com/8dkb28VT
<DiegoTc> and thats what i have
<Phrea> isiah: http://i.imgur.com/vS2Kd.png and so on :)
<isiah> arrr here be the dastardly program that plays so loudly, I banish thee to davy jone's locker!
<kb9cmw> how do I convert wma files to mp3
<Phrea> isiah: just a couple of standard programs in there, so one can at least mute some of the nastiness out of hand
<Phrea> or general groups like 'browsers' and 'IM apps'
<Phrea> so one tick will do for Fx, Opera, Chrome, etc
<Phrea> I'm asking a lot, aren't I...
<isiah> this isnt the irc room you are looking for
<duanedesign> helllo kh9....
<isiah> waves hand in front of face
<duanedesign> hmm, didnt wait very long for an answer :(
<Phrea> oh
<Phrea> indeed
<isiah> ok, basically the trick now is to either A find a program that does it B. re-write one so it does
<Phrea> I was about to post this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Convert_WMA_to_MP3
<Phrea> isiah: aye
<isiah> so wanna try A first?
<Phrea> you already found A, didn't you
<isiah> well, I dont think this program has folders etc.
<duanedesign> Phrea: ahh, that is a good one
<Phrea> it should just look for installed programs, so we can chose from that list
<duanedesign> Phrea: i was gonna post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793
<Phrea> duanedesign: first hit on google...
<duanedesign> but i am partial to nautilus-scripts
<duanedesign> :)
<Phrea> oh, I only checked it briefly, to see if it was easy enough to do for a new user
<Phrea> I'm not familiar with any kind of script, duanedesign
<Phrea> I'm a 'dumb' user
<Phrea> as in that I don't script or program :)
<duanedesign> Phrea: nautilus scripts are neat. There is a folder in your home directory where you can put scripts. Then you can right-click > scripts and use them
<Phrea> such as bash scripts or so?
<Phrea> or am I totally off again?
<duanedesign> I have one that opens a terminal in that directory, one that opens the file as root in Gedit
<duanedesign> Phrea: yep
<Phrea> ah, handy
<duanedesign> Phrea: you can find a bunch already made for you
<Phrea> I still do sudo nautilus, then go to the file I need
<Phrea> duanedesign: I know :)
<paultag_> GAH!
<paultag_> Phrea, sudo nautilis?!
<duanedesign> :P
<paultag_> >:(
<Phrea> I'm not very handy with scripts and the like
<Phrea> paultag: what's wrong with that?
<paultag_> over here :)
<Phrea> it's the only way I know
<paultag_> Phrea, you hit delete on accedent and you can fsck up your system
<duanedesign> Phrea: if you want the Gedit root one ill put it on my people.ubuntu site
<paultag_> Phrea, it's not like running as a windows administrator
<Phrea> well, it's the only wey Iknow how to do it
<paultag_> Phrea, sudo is very very VERY powerful.
<isiah> hey i gots to head out. Just wanted to say thankx again paultag_
<Phrea> duanedesign: it's ok for now
<paultag_> isiah, sure bud
<paultag_> bai!
<Phrea> oh, he's already gone :\
<Phrea> I wanted to say bye, he helped me earlier
<duanedesign> i got one nautilus-script called 'shred' that attempts to removes all traces of a file
<Phrea> paultag_: I don't even know the difference between gksu[dp], sudo, etc
<duanedesign> gksudo is when you use anything graphical
<Phrea> so, Nautilus, for instance?
<duanedesign> you should use  gksudo nautilus  instead of sudo nautilus
<Phrea> why does sudo nautilus work too then?
<Phrea> can you explain why?
<Phrea> because it works fine, it opens nautilus under root
<Phrea> which  is what we want, no?
<duanedesign> Phrea: it works and a lot of times will cause no difficulties
<duanedesign> Phrea: but their are times when it can
<Phrea> ok, but what is the difference then?
<Phrea> both commands open Nautilus under root
<Phrea> be it gksudo or sudo
<philinux> Phrea: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo if you've not read it before.
<duanedesign> By default, sudo does not reset the the $HOME environment variable. So, in some cases, you may end up with files owned by root in your user's home directory.
<duanedesign> yes that is a good one
<Phrea> aha, so sudo nautilus is more or less just an improper way of launching nautilus under root
<Phrea> reading on...
<Phrea> I'm getting it
<Phrea> thanks, that's very handy to know !
<Phrea> sorry for being so ignorant :)
<duanedesign> Phrea: yes, i did not know that for a long time when i started using Ubuntu
<duanedesign> and Ubuntu you use sudo a lot so it is important
<Phrea> so it sais in the documentation, yes
<Phrea> but this is actually quite important
<philinux> Phrea: some peeps get away with it othere end up with dmrc errors or ICEauthority problems
<Phrea> I will never recommend sudo again, I swear !
<Phrea> and gksudo and gksu are the same thing?
<philinux> Yep
<philinux> In kde it would be kdesu
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> trying to remember :)
<Phrea> let me try, checking an md5sum is done within the terminal, so you'd use sudo [not that it's needed with md5 checking, but you get my drift]
<Phrea> and, gksudo is ONLY used to open an app under root priveledges and nothing more
<Phrea> [a graphical app that is]
<philinux> Phrea: correct. If what you are running has a gui use gksudo, e.g gedit nautilus etc
<Phrea> I learned an important lesson today :)
<Phrea> thanks :)
<philinux> Dont run gksu firefox or else your profile will end up being owned by root.
<Phrea> I would never run a browser as root...
<philinux> According to lovinglinux
<Phrea> why would one?
<philinux> people have when they've had a problem
<philinux> Then they come to the forums with the problem
<Phrea> I don't see how running any browser as root would help troubleshooting any kind of problem
<Phrea> I've been using Ubuntu exclusive now for a year, and I still don't know this stuff, that's just bad
<Phrea> anybody followed the discussion I had with isiah earlier?
<Phrea> about controlling audio PER application without them having to run AND making sound
<Phrea> I had to open Opera AND set it to a site that made sound, for me to be able to mute it via sound preferences under the application tab
<Phrea> http://i.imgur.com/vS2Kd.png --> I want that
<Phrea> sorry for the bad gimp, but I'm a bit lazy :D
<Phrea> the man for gnome-volume-control did not help at all
<philinux> BEER o'clock bye guys
<Phrea> later
<philinux> See ya
<Phrea> thanks for your explanations :)
<Phrea> unaffiliated?
<Phrea> he should be a member, if you ask me
<phillw> drat missed philinux
<dean__> hi can someone help me with a grub menu problem?
<hobgoblin> can try
<hobgoblin> dean__: what is the problem ...
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-24
<newubuntu10_04us> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time and I'm trying to figure out a few things. I hope this is the place to com to find patient people that have answers...:) The first thing I'm trying to do is run a program SpyNoMore from http://spynomore.com and I can't seem to get it to install. I'm starting there, because my computer had a VERY stubborn virus that required removing the partitions from the fixed disk...so 
<duanedesign> hello newubuntu10_04us
<duanedesign> newubuntu10_04us: looks like that application is Windows only
<duanedesign> clamAV and Avast are two popular anti-virus apps for Linux
<newubuntu10_04us> duanedesign: Thank you...that is pretty much what I was afraid of.
<nUboon2Age> newubuntu10_04us: Actual viruses are not something to fret about in Linux, but as to other malware that could potentially be a problem here's a simple approach,  How to block internet advertisements, banners and spyware in Linux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110440, and http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2010/01/block-ads-malware-spyware-using-hosts.html
<LOLWTF> FUCK
<LOLWTF> so
<zkriesse> LOLWTF: I'm sorry do you wish to be kicked?
<LOLWTF> i got this dns caching proxy that i installed  from src and  i need to  start it with one bash command and its pissing me  off
<LOLWTF> cos
<LOLWTF> i cant get  it running
<LOLWTF> i tried adding the command  to /etc/rc.local  but that doesnt help
<LOLWTF> and then
<LOLWTF> i  tried  creating a bash script and then  doing  update-rc.d pdnsd.sh defaults but that didnt  help either
<LOLWTF> wtffffffff do i do now.
<OCboy> hello every1
<OCboy> any1 use shell.cjb.net
<OCboy> Huh .. ?????
<collinp> Hmm?
<collinp> I doubt that any of us have personal experience with the provider that you mentioned, but you can state your issue and we'll try to help to the best of our abilities.
<OCboy> i have problem with conf eggdrop
<collinp> Eggdrop has their own support channels, AFAIK.
<collinp> Although I do have experience with eggdrops.
<OCboy> they have no support channel
<collinp> Not on freenode, no. Their official support channel is on UnderNet.
<OCboy> Thank ÿou Verÿ Much
<OCboy> do u know the name of it pls
<LOLWTF> eggdrop sucks
<LOLWTF> just use irssi
<LOLWTF> kthanks.
<kermiac> Good Afternoon people. There will be a short "How to Triage Bugs" session in #ubuntu-au in 10 minutes. Please feel free to join in the fun
<dogwalker> I'm about to install the 64-Bit Ubuntu 10.04 on an AMD-64 Based CPU, and I wonder if anyone knows if Javascript is installed by default.
<tenach> dogwalker, Java or Javascript?
<tenach> From what I understand, you don't install javascript, as it's handled by a web browser.
<dogwalker> Javascript, tenach, I need it to be supported for my bank's Web interface.
<tenach> By default Firefox is installed with javascript enabled.
<tenach> When you install Ubuntu
<dogwalker> Thank you very much for your help.
<tenach> No problem! :)
<tenach> If you have any more questions, just ask :D
<tenach> If I can't help, someone else is bound to be able to.
<dogwalker> I've got a problem with my Windows XP and the Nvidia GT 8500 card, and it appears to be "un-fixable".
<tenach> What sort of problem?
<dogwalker> So I'll slave the windows Disk to the Ubuntu install (on separate hard disk) and copy the files off.
<dogwalker> Fatal Error/BSOD.
<dogwalker> and I've already tried re-loading the driver from Nvidia
<dogwalker> <no resolution>.
<kermiac> holstein: I noticed you're in the BugSquad mentorship program mate, feel free to come & join in on the session in #ubuntu-au. It starts in a couple of minutes
<dogwalker> So before the whole works becomes un-readable...
<dogwalker> I'll copy the files over, and call it "Done"
<dogwalker> I can't think of anything Linux won't do, once I find applications to install.
<holstein> kermiac: thanks
<tenach> Sounds about like how I moved to Linux/Ubuntu, dogwalker.  The version of XP that was installed on my computer decided to call itself invalid, so instead of arguing with the tech support guys again, I just moved over to here.
<zkriesse> duanedesign: ping
<kermiac> thanks for coming to the session guys :) -- collinp, nUboon2Age, holstein
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: thanks for doing the class. :D
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<kermiac> For anyone interest, the logs for todays "How to Triage" class in #ubuntu-au are available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/BugJams/HowToTriageClass2010July24
<Scotsman> where are the bass and treble controls on the new ubuntu? im lost
<stlsaint> ??
<Scotsman> thats whats above my head
<stlsaint> aye
<Scotsman> what is this backend process sucking all the cpu for?
<pedro3005> what is the name of the process?
<Scotsman> BACKEND
<stlsaint> who where is the op?
<Scotsman> the wee green LED
<stlsaint> i dont know what your talking about?!
<Scotsman> *Sigh*
<stlsaint> Scotsman: i only see you asking questions?! Who are you trying to help?
<pedro3005> I think he's asking for help
<stlsaint> or what is your issue
<Scotsman> lol
<Scotsman> im speechless
<stlsaint> :|
<stlsaint> WTF is bass and treble controls!?!?
<pedro3005> I think he's talking about sound
<pedro3005> you know, sound mixing
<stlsaint> meh, whatever
<duanedesign> have you all ever tried the pulse audio equalizer
<stlsaint> duanedesign: nope
<philinux> I have base and treble on my woofer
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308838
<duanedesign> i used the equalizer in Karmic and really liked it
<AJH1011> Hello - torrents used to open automatically in Transmission but suddenly they do not - how do i restore it please?
<dinosaur> AJH1011, you could try right clicking the file, and going to properties, then going to the open with tab, and then put the marker on transmission
<paultag> dinosaur, c'mon man
<paultag> dinosaur, you can stay in Whube, but c'mon
<dinosaur> lol okay
<dinosaur> no
<paultag> dinosaur, here as well, please.
<paultag> good.
<paultag> dinosaur.
<paultag> dinosaur, Montel, this is getting annoying
<dinosaur> stop calling me that, ive told you im not him.
<dinosaur> youre being very rude.
<paultag> dinosaur, I can pull logs and make this a big deal, but I'd rather you leave on good terms rather then *another* k-line
<paultag> dinosaur, were you on last night as "LOLWTF" ?
<dinosaur> anybody can open up nano and edit some logs. ive come in here to help, now can you please leave me alone.
<aveilleux> dinosaur, the logs of this room are public
<paultag> dinosaur, were you on last night as "LOLWTF" ?
<dinosaur> i know that.
<aveilleux> dinosaur, then why are you going on about editing nano?
<paultag> dinosaur, Your IPs match, after all. So I'll assume yes. Please leave, Montel
<paultag> aveilleux, Let dinosaur leave with his head in the air and feeling like he showed us
<paultag> c'mon Montel, be big and bad
<dinosaur> paultag, stop highlighting me or im going to put you on  ignore.
<aveilleux> dinosaur: highlight :D
<paultag> thank you aveilleux for trying to help
<paultag> He is an unwelcome member of the community
<aveilleux> paultag: Always here to help
<paultag> aveilleux, and I thank you for it! :)
<stlsaint> paultag: LOL
<paultag> stlsaint, Yeah, becoming absurd. I was hoping he would just leave when he saw I did not care about it
<paultag> stlsaint, clearly, not.
<paultag> It's a shame he's not on 4chan, I have a feeling he'd be a great troll.
<paultag> Oh well.
<paultag> Sorry for that bump, team.
<IdleOne> paultag: you have a guest in #ubuntu-irc , wanting to discuss a ban
<paultag> Oh joy
<aveilleux> paultag: Have fun!
<nhandler> paultag: Feel free to point him to #ubuntu-beginners-council
<paultag> nhandler, of course, thanks :)
<IdleOne> paultag: sorry, but had to call you
<paultag> IdleOne, it's quite alright
<paultag> IdleOne, I'm more then happy to help explain what's going on, it's no trouble
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-25
<yvan300> what's up ladies
<slidinghorn> yvan300, do you have an ubuntu support question we can help with?
<yvan300> slidinghorn: woops this ain't the team channel, sorry :D
<paultag> slidinghorn, yvan300 is an old member
<slidinghorn> oh, lol
<paultag> yvan300, yeah, keep it in the right channel :)
<paultag> slidinghorn, good instinct :)
<yvan300> lol
<JamieC> Hello?
<IdleOne> hello JamieC
<JamieC> Hi IdleOne !
 * JamieC is new..i think
<Glorfindel> Hey team
<IdleOne> heh, you think?
<Glorfindel> Oh hey IdleOne didn't see ya there
<IdleOne> hello Glorfindel
<IdleOne> zkriesse: :)
<zkriesse> IdleOne: That make it easier
<zkriesse> IdleOne: Now do ya recognize me?
<IdleOne> yes :)
<zkriesse> How's it goin my man?'
<IdleOne> doing ok here thanks and you?
<zkriesse> Goin ok
<IdleOne> JamieC: welcome to the channel, feel free to jump in anytime
<zkriesse> Working on muh blog and planning my schedule...start college next month
<JamieC> Ok thank you IdleOne
<JamieC> What's this channel for?
<IdleOne> well it is for ummm beginners
<zkriesse> lol
<JamieC> Ok but what does it do?
<IdleOne> JamieC: I am fairly new to this channel myself, I'll let zkriesse answer
<zkriesse> IdleOne: you're not new you lier
<zkriesse> JamieC: He's lyin!
<zkriesse> Hello isiah
<IdleOne> zkriesse: hehe I am old to IRC indeed but I haven't spent that much time in this channel
<isiah> hi zkriesse
<zkriesse> IdleOne: Ah roger that
<JamieC> Ok
<JamieC> Woo!
<isiah> why does xkcd suck these days?
<IdleOne> JamieC: as I understand it the ubuntu-beginners team is here to welcome and help people out who are new to Ubuntu
<JamieC> Ok
<zkriesse> IdleOne: that is correct
<isiah> I always assumed this room was for maintaining the website.
<zkriesse> See you're on it!
 * IdleOne is now officially old
<IdleOne> :P
<zkriesse> isiah: What website?
<IdleOne> JamieC: how did you find this channel?
<isiah> there is this like "getting started" site on the ubuntu server
<isiah> every once in a while someone calls a meeting and people chat about it
<JamieC> JamieC: A friend
<JamieC> google is that particular friend
<IdleOne> nice
<zkriesse> isiah: cool
<IdleOne> like i said earlier JamieC if you have questions just ask away
<isiah> I remember this site when it had the longest name of all the ubuntu sites, which is why i picked it
<JamieC> ok
<JamieC> thank you
<IdleOne> Welcome
<JamieC> I'll just sit here for a minute
<IdleOne> sure thing
<JamieC> HI isiah !!!!!!!
<isiah> it was like #ubuntu-fourm's-beginners-team
<isiah> yes?
<paultag> st33med, poke
<IdleOne> could be
<paultag> isiah, ##ubuntufourms-beginners
<st33med> paultag, stabby
<isiah> was that the name?
<isiah> its been a while
<paultag> st33med, are you in VA ?
<paultag> isiah, yeah :)
<st33med> paultag, yes, why?
<paultag> st33med, interested in the LoCo in VA, they're trying to get started
<paultag> st33med, #ubuntu-us-va
<paultag> st33med, they could really use someone who has a blog on the planet
<st33med> I don't have a blog
<paultag> st33med, well still
<isiah> I blogged my friend's mom last night
<paultag> st33med, you *can* have a blog
<paultag> st33med, would you mind helping?
<st33med> I wouldn't mind
<paultag> st33med, #ubuntu-us-va :D
<paultag> thanks st33med :)
<st33med> welcome :)
<isiah> I should walk over to Duffs
<phillw> isiah: starter for server ?
<isiah> Duffs is the top buffalo wing maker on the planet, oddly enough it is a one mile walk from my house
<zkriesse> lol
 * phillw sorry for delays; re-building my system onto a new hard drive
<zkriesse> isiah: Why'd you kick me you meanie!
<zkriesse> hey phillw
<phillw> hiyas zkriesse :-0
<phillw> :-)
<JamieC> HI phillw
<JamieC> WOO!
<phillw> isiah: oooh, buffalos have wings? OMG !!!!!
<isiah> no seriously check out wikipedia's page on it. Duff's is mentioned in it
<isiah> its like historic
<zkriesse> Hello harrison
<harrison> hello
<zkriesse> and how are you?
<harrison> Fine, how are you?
<zkriesse> Doin alright
<isiah> I am going to install xaos from source
<zkriesse> ikt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zkriesse> MY PAL!!!!!!!!!
<ikt> heya!
<harrison> What?
<zkriesse> ikt: It's ZachK18 btw
<ikt> what's up?
<zkriesse> ikt: Nick change an all
<ikt> you seem happy? :D
<zkriesse> ikt: Because you've shown up!
<ikt> XD
<ikt> whatcha up to?
<zkriesse> ikt: not much
<zkriesse> ikt: pm and I'll tell ya everything
<harrison> bye
<ikt> seya harrison :)
<paultag> hey harrison slick666 seidos ikt
<paultag> holy god
<paultag> :)
<zkriesse> lol
<seidos> hey paultag
<zkriesse> hey paultag
<paultag> seidos, long time no see
<paultag> zkriesse, lo
<paultag> seidos, how are things?
<JamieC> Hmm
<seidos> paultag, not bad.  I actually mentioned you in a long winded blog I wrote.
<paultag> seidos, Oh? I'd love to read it :)
<paultag> I'm quite vain, you see :)
<JamieC> paultag: you are?
<seidos> I don't know what the etiquette is, but I was going with the flow.  It's a long post that no one will read.
 * JamieC waves
<paultag> JamieC, well I guess :)
<JamieC> lol
<paultag> seidos, I don't mind
<JamieC> Can I talk here?
<paultag> .. Montel.
<seidos> paultag, here is the link.  be warned, it's long, inane, and generally terrible:  http://redplanetaryearth.blogspot.com/2010/07/marijuana-legalization-memes-relational.html
<paultag> Um hell yes seidos
<seidos> oh yeah, we're supposed to be talking in the -team channel
<paultag> seidos, this is relevant to my interests
<seidos> paultag, cool, hope you like it.
<JamieC> Who's montel?
<isiah> a talk show host
<JamieC> isiah: cool
 * JamieC likes 560 WIND
<JamieC> Hmm
<JamieC> FUCK
<IdleOne> testing ?
<zkriesse> JamieC: Don't do that
<zkriesse> EVER
<JamieC> Sorry....
<JamieC> Wrong chat area
<zkriesse> Ok just don't do it
<phillw> !language
<ubot2`> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JamieC> I know!
<JamieC> It's not intentional
<JamieC> Or wasn't i mean
<isiah> yeah my toodler child wa looking over my shoulder
<isiah> now he is crawled up in the fetal position in the corner
<isiah> whimpering
<phillw> JamieC: I'm still getting used to the ubots, I've only just got one on the #lubuntu channel
<JamieC> OK
* paultag changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask questions, simply ask! If anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply. || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team || http://divajutta.com/doctormo/foo/ask-smart-questions.pdf ||
<isiah> I always like it when the op removes op statues from himself
<isiah> its like a king abdicating
<JamieC> Haha
<IdleOne> seidos: Wow!
<IdleOne> I loved how you rambled in a sort of non directional with a purpose way
<seidos> IdleOne, lol
<seidos> IdleOne, are you serious?
<Sketchbag> I have conky , and it's constantly on the windows list ...is there a way to run it without it have a tab open constantly
 * seidos types man conky in a terminal
<IdleOne> seidos: yes. I meant that as a compliment :)
<Sketchbag> I did type conky manually in a terminal ...if thats what you meant
<Sketchbag> but it also has a start up command
<seidos> Sketchbag, no, I was trying to get some information on conky.  I've never used it.
<Sketchbag> oh sorry
<IdleOne> seidos: the entire time I was reading I also had this idea that YOU need to record yourself reading it. I think it would make even more sense to me if I could hear your thoughts. if you know what I mean
<seidos> IdleOne, hmmm, I probably would, but my microphone doesn't work.
<IdleOne> seidos: get it working.
<seidos> IdleOne, I tried once, but lost hope and gave up.  I don't think I'm smart enough to get it working.
<JamieC> FUCK YOU YOU BITCHES!!!!
<IdleOne> Well if it means anything I really enjoyed the post
<IdleOne> time for JamieC to go
<seidos> JamieC, why?
<paultag> !language | JamieC
<ubot2`> JamieC: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<paultag> this is your second warning
<JamieC> Argh...this stupid webchat
<paultag> Yup.
<JamieC> I'm in a social site that people like to bash on and it's right next to this webchat tab
<JamieC> Bash "me" on
<seidos> JamieC, you're in one channel?
<paultag> JamieC, one more outburst and I won't be happy
<JamieC> ONe channel where?
<JamieC> paultag: I'm sorry it's not directed at here...
<seidos> the interblag
<paultag> hey IdleOne, I forget, were you looking to work with the UBT?
<IdleOne> depends on pay rate paultag
<paultag> :P
<zkriesse> IdleOne: lol
<zkriesse> IdleOne: The payrate we get here is paultag points
<paultag> IdleOne, just wanted to follow up with leads -- we're here if you're bored  :)
<zkriesse> and those are special
<seidos> Sketchbag, I don't understand your question.  I'm running conky, but I don't know what you mean by "window list" or "tab"
<paultag> zkriesse, so far i've given out about 10 of those babys
<IdleOne> paultag: I try not to make promises on my commitment level but I am happy to help out where I can. :)
<paultag> IdleOne, then you're in the right place doing the right thing :)
<paultag> IdleOne, just wanted to make sure you were tended to, it's not often we get established members around these parts ( such as yourself ) who want to do UBT work :)
<seidos> Sketchbag, do you mean you want it to be like on the gnome-panel?  Are you using gnome?
<IdleOne> paultag: what do you mean by UBT work exactly?
<paultag> IdleOne, work with beginners -- just helping new GNU/Linux folks. A lot of people hate it
<zkriesse> IdleOne: Ever done wiki?
<IdleOne> I enjoy helping out. I don't mind the "newbie" (hate that term) questions
<paultag> IdleOne, feel free to help out without signing a contract ;)
<paultag> IdleOne, I know you do a lot so no pressure, we just try and make sure everyone feel at home
<IdleOne> zkriesse: my own :) little translation on the UWP wiki but put that on the back burner for a bit now
<Sketchbag> yea ...the gnome panel would be good
<Sketchbag> because right now its in my window list with firefox and stuff ....not really a big issue but I want my taskbar to look clean
<IdleOne> paultag: lol I haven't done to much of anything lately. trying to find my bearings IRL
<paultag> IdleOne, real life over everything, don't do the burnout thing
<zkriesse> IdleOne: ALWAYS do real life first
<zkriesse> ALWAYS
<tenach> yeah, don't burn out on real life. That sucks.
<IdleOne> no worries about that but like I said if I am around and see a question I can answer I am glad to answer it
<IdleOne> tenach: you're telling me :P
<JamieC> zkriesse: So who the heck are you telling people what to do
<IdleOne> JamieC: have you read the Ubuntu guidelines and code of conduct?
<JamieC> Yes
<JamieC> AND THEY SUCK YOUR DICK
<IdleOne> and still you have this poor attitude
<paultag> OK JamieC stop
<IdleOne> paultag: is way more tolerant then I am
<seidos> Sketchbag, I think what you want would require a change to conky's source code. :/
<seidos> Sketchbag, I can't think of a way to do it without doing something like that.  Want to look at the source code with me?
<seidos> Sketchbag, though, someone might have a better idea.
 * IdleOne lost the game but passed the test
<IdleOne> :)
<Sketchbag> I don't know how much of the source code I would understand ....
<Sketchbag> Where do you get it from ......I'll take a look
<stlsaint> conky?
 * stlsaint likes conky
<seidos> stlsaint, do you know how to put conky into the gnome-panel?
<seidos> Sketchbag, me neither!  probably not much.  I know x-chat has a little gnome-panel widget doo-hickey though.  So may be I try to figure out how it does that, then use the same code in conky.
<seidos> Sketchbag, you can try sudo apt-get source conky
<stlsaint> seidos: oh no
<seidos> stlsaint, me neither.  I think it would be a change to the source code
<Sketchbag> I went to the conky channel and asked my question but no one has answered yet :P
<seidos> good idea, I should've of thought of that
<seidos> I downloaded the source code, it isn't as big as I thought it would be
<seidos> it's *only* 31 files
<seidos> it should take me 6 months to figure out how to implement what you want :/  I don't know, I've never done something like this before.
<seidos> oops, sorry, I already screwed it up.  it's 76 files.  wrong folder.
<Sketchbag> *only* lol
<Sketchbag> Lmao
 * seidos facepalms
<seidos> yeah, and now I figured out it's like twice as many files
<Sketchbag> Same here I would like to try it aswell...I want to get into that type of thing
<seidos> did you try sudo apt-get source conky?
<Sketchbag> No I googled it
<Sketchbag> they have a command to get it
<seidos> it will put the source code into the directory where you typed the command.
<seidos> you mean git?
<Sketchbag> yea
<Sketchbag> what is git?
<Sketchbag> I thought that was just a container that they put the code into
<seidos> I think it's a protocol or something
<seidos> I don't really know deep down.
<seidos> I'm probably wrong, but I think of it like ftp
<seidos> except for source code?
<Sketchbag> oh .. okay I see ...i thought it was something along those lines ...
<seidos> well sudo apt-get source conky worked for me
<Sketchbag> Just one more step to confuse the noob
<Sketchbag> lol
<seidos> yeah, I don't really use git
<Sketchbag> i didn't even know what it was lol , your one step ahead of me
<seidos> man I'm not sure if it's even possible to implement what you want
<seidos> I mean, for me
<Sketchbag> Are the conky source files seperated into any type of groups
<Sketchbag> maybe you could find the once for the actual prgram behavior and just play with it and see what happens
<Sketchbag> but yea I would assume to do something like that you would need some intricate knowledge of the progrom as a dev or something similar
<seidos> well I compiled it
<seidos> and when I try to run the binary it doesn't work, says it need some config file
<seidos> Sketchbag, it's organized into different files.  here's a screenshot of the directory:  http://imagebin.org/106654
<Sketchbag> Do you have all the dependencies ...like lib-dev and stuff>?
<yax51> does anyone know which program I would use to add text to videos.....kinda like subtitles, but without having to use a subtitle track?
<seidos> Sketchbag, I think so.  I just did make, I didn't do make install.  I thought I could execute the binary that was in the src folder after make.
<seidos> yax51, I've never made a video in ubuntu.
<yax51> hmmm
<Sketchbag> yax51 Im pretty sure there are some video editing programs on the ubuntu software centre
<Sketchbag> check their websites to see if one has the feature you are looking for ...if not google it
<vu1kan> i've got a netgear wnr834bv2 that got reset to factory defaults, when i plug an ethernet cable into it, my ubuntu doesn't even see that i've got a viable ethernet connection...i went into network connections and set everything to automatic, and it still won't connect to the router's config...any suggestions as to why this is?
<vu1kan> everything worked fine before the reset
<slidinghorn> i'm sorry vu1kan are you still around?
<vu1kan> indeed i am
<slidinghorn> sorry for the delay, just got home :)  so you can't connect via ethernet?  Could you before?
<vu1kan> yep, in fact, i'm direct connected to the modem atm, and it's working fine
<vu1kan> it's just not seeing the router when i plug into it
<slidinghorn> I'm doing some digging...
<slidinghorn> vu1kan, do you know if the router works on any other type of system?  (i.e. could it be a defective router?)  I only ask this because I'm not finding a lot along the lines of not being able to connect to ethernet -- and I'm not much of a networking expert
<vu1kan> i've got an old xp box i can try it on, i'll give it a shot...
<slidinghorn> ...and by "much" i mean "at all"  ;-)
<vu1kan> i think the router's bricked...same issue on the xp box
<slidinghorn> well @ least we know it's not your ubuntu install :)  is it a new router?
<vu1kan> nope, it's about a year old, tbh, i was just trying to find something to do and thought i'd rework my setting, wipe the forwarded ports for WOW and the like, and didn't want to take the time to clear each one individually...now i wish i had
<vu1kan> *settings
<slidinghorn> ah...well routers aren't too expensive, especially if you don't need wireless
<vu1kan> that's the rub, i do need wireless...it's not broadcasting either, that's why i tried wired
<slidinghorn> well basically routers should be independent of OS if I'm thinking correctly...usually you just need the admin page IP (usually http://192.168.1.1 or http://192.168.0.1)
<vu1kan> i'm aware; i just thought it was a 'nix issue at first...now i think it's the router because the indicator led's aren't resolving...they're just lit solid
<vu1kan> ty for trying, slidinghorn, but i think i need to get ahold of netgear
<Glorfindel> Hello xiaogui
<Glorfindel> Hey IdleOne !
<tukadafoonday> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and when it was installing the update my computer locked up, anywho, now it hangs on the bootup and says the following (Process:407) Glib-warning**getpwuid_r() failed due to unknown user id (0) any help would be great - thanks in advanced
<slidinghorn> tukadafoonday, does plymouth load (purple screen with ubuntu and dots)?  how about GDM (login screen)?
<tukadafoonday> yeh that loads... its gets abour two dots across and then hangs./
<svaksha> tukadafoonday: did you lose power during the updates? did your machine shutdownduring the updates?
<svaksha> if the shutdown was not clean, this can happen.
<tukadafoonday> ummm during the update i ctrl alt delete and pushed shutdown as it was hanging.
<slidinghorn> tukadafoonday, have you tried booting in recovery mode to try to complete the update?
<svaksha> tukadafoonday: ah :)
<tukadafoonday> well maybe not hanging but it wsas un responsive for the update and another thing.
<tukadafoonday> so it is my fault...
<tukadafoonday> Any idea how i could fix this?
<tukadafoonday> i tried in recovery mode... and it stops on the text bootup... rather than loading the GUI
<svaksha> tukadafoonday: usually updates take a few hours (depending on how slow your internet connection is) so it helps to leave it alone for a few hours :) Regarding fixing, it would be easier to reinstall 10.04 (assuming it was a fresh install and no data on it). just my .02
<slidinghorn> what does it say when it stops?  are there any other error messages?
<tukadafoonday> ahhh i am not sure what it said... it didn't give an error though.
<tukadafoonday> i am on windows now, just to try and get some help.
<tukadafoonday> Yes, it was a fresh install, so it might not be a bad idea to reinstall, though there is no learning from starting from scratch each time something goes wrong.
<svaksha> tukadafoonday: in the text bootup (nosplash?) mode are you able to see when it gives [fail] message?
<tukadafoonday> svaksha - No i didn't see a error message?
<tukadafoonday> maybe i should reboot and look, just such a long task...
<tukadafoonday> how do i stop and scroll up the booting text?
<svaksha> if you are on windows, is it a dualboot? do you see grub? does it ask if you want to boot into windows or ubuntu?
<tukadafoonday> Yeh i see grub
<tukadafoonday> I can choose any option that i want - the normal linux loads up the splash screen, gets two dots in and hangs... the other pumps out a thousand lines of text and then also seems to stop. (no activity on the HDD light) maybe i need to let it sit longer.
<svaksha> what is normal linux? and what is other?
<tukadafoonday> hah sorry, one is the regular boot, and one is recovery mode.
<svaksha> if you can pastebin the error messages in the recovery mode, someone might be able to help
<svaksha> use pastebin.com
<tukadafoonday> How can i do that when i can't even get into an operating system to do it?
<svaksha> tough yeah, but with no error message its difficult to know where there is a problem.
<svaksha> which is why i suggested the earlier reinstall
<tukadafoonday> maybe i will just reinstall then.
<tukadafoonday> should i install a diff version of linux? or is Ubuntu the easiest to learn with?
<tukadafoonday> so far i am not feeling so...
<slidinghorn> tukadafoonday, ubuntu is a pretty good distro for beginners.  did you enjoy the experience with the live cd?
<tukadafoonday> I did not use the Live cd...
 * svaksha likes ubuntu and debian and usually leaves the machine that is updating alone for a few hours ;>
<tukadafoonday> hah, yeh alright settle.
<tukadafoonday> I have used Suse 11.3 but could not get my wireless working.
<tukadafoonday> atleast with Ubuntu everything seems to be working until i updated.
<slidinghorn> tukadafoonday, try it out...you can also try out a few other distros that have live cds available to see what suits you.  Another good newbie distro which is based off ubuntu is Linux Mint
<tukadafoonday> I tried mint and my video card was not supported, though it is in Ubuntu now, so maybe i will try and install mint again.
<tukadafoonday> What is the difference between them? I don't know what difference people see really, they are all the same apart from the package managers hah
<slidinghorn> different software suites, kernel configurations, etc.
<tukadafoonday> well, since i have no idea about kernel configs, and i don't know what software suites are worth having, the world is my oyster right?
<slidinghorn> tukadafoonday, precisely!  :)
<tukadafoonday> so where do i go? hah... the world is my oyster, and i am blind!
<slidinghorn> tukadafoonday, I'd try reinstalling ubuntu...after that, you can try out other distros in virtual environments to see what you like
<paultag> Anyone have a USB key they'd kindly lend me?
<dairyman87> hey guys. i have a problem. upon restarting my pc, i got an error which i stupidly forgot to copy, but it had to do somethingwith the gnome trash applet crashing and not responding. it asked me if i would like to delete the panel. when i chose not to, and continue using my pc, i noticed that i couldnt open any folder in  the "places" section on my top panel.
<dairyman87> i cant open any files straight from "places" my desktop icons have disappeared. i cannot even open my external hard drive from "places"
<dairyman87> i restarted my pc again and i got the same gnome applet error, and this time i deleted the panel or whatever it was, but im still having problem opening any folders in my places
<dairyman87> NB: i noticed i still have some files listed in "recent documents": i tried opening one of them, and it works. but other than that i still cant open anything from "places" such as home folder, computer, documents, pictures etc
<dairyman87> and also just to let you know. i mistakenly dropped my laptop before all this started to happen
<dairyman87> any ideas on how i can fix this? this is a big deal, i cant access my files!!!
<dairyman87> this is the error: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet".
<JoeMaverickSett> dairyman87, you might want to read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608767
<JoeMaverickSett> dairyman87, i think it's filed as a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/305070
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 305070 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) ""The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID: GNOME_MultiLoadApplet" (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Low,Invalid]
<dairyman87> i see. well this wasnt happening before i dropped my laptop. when that happened i shut it down.and upon starting it, i get this msg
<JoeMaverickSett> dairyman87, i think this might be more helpful? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/308426
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 308426 in linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet".Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration? (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dairyman87> people are saying that they log off a few times and it works again. ivedone that at least 5 times. same error. i wouldnt be so bothered, but the problem is i cant access nautilus
<JoeMaverickSett> dairyman87, i'm also a new user of Ubuntu, been using it only for 3 months, so i'm not much of a help.
<JoeMaverickSett> dairyman87, you might want to try #ubuntu channel
<dairyman87> oh its okay though i really appreciate your help ! i was actually browsing the same link when you came to help me. thanks a lot!!!
<JoeMaverickSett> dairyman87, helping is what it's all about in Ubuntu, ain't it? :)
<JoeMaverickSett> dairyman87, cheers dude, hope you find the way. =D
<dairyman87> cheers!
<dairyman87> wow the ubuntu channel is such a pain in the ass
<dairyman87> no one wants to help!
<dairyman87> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet". this error comes up everytime i logon, and because of it i cant access nautilus (my files) . can anyone help? pm me thanks
<woolgath1ringgoa> hi i got a question
<woolgath1ringgoa> i wanna install adobe flash player so that i can watch youtube videos
<woolgath1ringgoa> but there are many versions and i don't know which one to install
<JoeMaverickSett> woolgath1ringgoa, i suggest you install the latest one. ;)
<woolgath1ringgoa> ok thanks. i think i know which one.
<IdleOne> flashplugin-installer
<JoeMaverickSett> woolgath1ringgoa, alright dude. hope you enjoy!
<slidinghorn> wb paultag
<paultag> hey slidinghorn
<sebsebseb> Hi
<slidinghorn> howdy sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> slidinghorn: Howdy
<zkriesse> hey paultag
<zkriesse> hey slidinghorn good email
<slidinghorn> zkriesse, thanks :)
<paultag> hey zkriesse
<zkriesse> slidinghorn: whatcha interested in? oh wait to -team
<zkriesse> Hello gordy
<Gorby> any germans here?
<Gorby> hi
<slidinghorn> Gorby, usually the support rooms are english only...there is #ubuntu-de for german support though :)
<zkriesse> Uhm paultag you speak German right?
<zkriesse> oh thanks slidinghorn
 * slidinghorn speaks as much german as google translate tells me
 * zkriesse did not know of the german chanel
<Gorby> just a question - i can talk english too
<zkriesse> lol
<paultag> Humm?
<paultag> Gorby: Hallo, was ist los?
<paultag> Gorby: Ich kann ein bisschen Deutsch sprechen :)
<Gorby> danke - aber ich lass es doch lieber bei englisch damit alle es verstehen (told him i speak now engl only ;) )
<Gorby> well that is my problem (wait a sec - takes long to write) :
<paultag> Gorby: haha kein problem :)
<Gorby> I tried to install ubuntu 10.04 32bit on a PC with Win7 64bit and 4gb Ram - the PC has a 1TB hard disk in RAID 1...first off: Win7 has a bad virus so i fixxed it so that you can start programms normally but you have no internet connection so far (you couldn´t start programms until i fixxed it) - then i tried to install ubuntu 32 in dual boot with win7 so that you can choose ( next part following)
<sebsebseb> Gorby: Make sure to clean out the hard disk properly, or the virus or parts of it, may still be there causing problems, I guess, and I don't mean formatting,  I mean with a proper hard disk cleaning tool.
<Gorby> i made keybord layout and everything until you have to choose the partition, in win7 i partinioned 40 from the 2 main partitions (one with windows, one for DATA)..so i made the DATA partition smaller and created a new drive...then in ubuntu i choosed manually partioning (I also tried automatic, but it also did not worked)...i defined one as SWAP for linux (4gb as big as the RAM) and 16 for /home and 20 for / -mountpoint (root
<Gorby> then i tried to go on - but when it says to write the datasystem to the partion it fails "unable to write datasystem to disk"
<isiah> I have rebuilt xchat from source, now it runs at least 3x faster. You may proceed to worship me as a god now.
<paultag> hummm
<Gorby> i tried to clean it with kaspersky and spybot search and destroy not only once but often
<isiah> got to love those complier flags
<Gorby> in safe mode also
<paultag> isiah: -OMG-FAST
<paultag> Gorby: hum. Interesting problem.
<isiah> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/
<paultag> Gorby: What hard drive is this?
<slidinghorn> Gorby, also, for clarification, are you running on a LiveCD or USB?
<Gorby> liveCD
<Gorby> paultag what do you mean? "what hard drive is this" ?
<paultag> Gorby: model / manufacturer
<Gorby> oh - i dont know it - it is not my pc that i am helping to repair...i try to call him - sec
<Gorby> he is not at home at the moment
<isiah> cat /proc/mdstat
<isiah> try that
<Gorby> where should i type that in ? running liveCD and then "try out ubuntu -> in terminal"?
<isiah> yeah try the terminal
<Gorby> i mean to type that in terminal of ubuntu
<slidinghorn> Gorby, you can "Try without installing" then go to the applications menu Accessories -> Terminal
<isiah> I mean I am looking around seeing if there are other commands
<Gorby> okay i will try that...and then just type in "cat /proc/mdstart"
<isiah> here this also gave HD info: sudo dmidecode -t memory
<Gorby> okay, but would it be also right if i just catch that guy on the phone and he gives me the model of the HDD?
<isiah> lshw seems to be also helpful
<Gorby> lshw?
<isiah> yes type it in
<isiah> it has a nice well done man page as well
<Gorby> at the moment i have no access to the computer
<isiah> use ESP to type it in
<Gorby> ..wait wait wait
<Gorby> ESP? - i am not that good in ubuntu stuff
<Gorby> what is ESP?
<isiah> *snickering
<Chad_> Hi all, just a small problem, networking working fine including wireless on a presario 2200 laptop running Ubunu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope, but problem is it will not work for any user except root, it seems the drivers do not load for anybody else... how do I fix this quickly?
<isiah> the wireless drivers?
<Chad_> yes
<Chad_> everything works as root, but the network manager will not even show for other users
<isiah> you have tried running network manager from the terminal for other users:?
<Chad_> what is the command?
<isiah> I would guess NetworkManager
<Chad_> one moment
<Chad_> no dice.... it will not run
<isiah> ok, I am guessing here that we need to fine your wirless driver and then chmod it so other users can use it
<isiah> any idea how this error occured?
<Danawar>  Heyaa, i need to install this http://bugs.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=14410&action=edit in order to get COD4 working how would i go about doing this?@
<Chad_> already did that...   driver is freshly installed
<isiah> Chad_ and you modified the permissions?
<stlsaint> hey folks whats the best way to convert 3gb of music to OGG?
<Chad_> yes, read - write - execute for user and group as root and read and execute for other
<isiah> and you used modprobe to add the driver?
<Chad_> that may be it, cause I used the info on http://ubuntuforums.org that did not include that... would ya have an example command line.. I rarely use modprobe
<Chad_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5469730&postcount=13 is where I got the info
<isiah> Chad_ so let me get this straight. You extracted and ran ./configure on this driver in your home directory, then moved it, finally set the permissions with chmod?
<Chad_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5469730&postcount=13   followed that, then set the permissions when it failed once on users other then root... root works fine
<isiah> what was the downloaded file
<isiah> file's name? firmware.tar.gz?
<Chad_> yes
<isiah> did you ever type in a command like "tar zxf firmware.tar.gz"?
<isiah> or something like that?
<Chad_> yes, it unpacked a bunch of stuff
<isiah> ok so it created a nice new difrectory there
<isiah> and you used sudo to move it
<isiah> yes?
<Chad_> yes
<isiah> ok I am going to download this, give me one sec
<isiah> its making me login, i dont have the time. Please email me the file engine73@gmail.com
<Chad_> done
<isiah> I am getting the strange idea that you might have simply put the file in the wrong location
<Chad_> copied as the instructions said..
<isiah> yeah well it might not know that it has to look there
<isiah> one possible solution to try: COPY (not move) all your files in /lib/firmware into a new directory as a backup. Then move the files inside those new directories the b43 stuff out of them and into /lib/firmware
<isiah> if it doesnt work delete all files in the /lib/firmware and copy the old set of files from backup into it
<Chad_> will try it and come back on later if it fails... need to go handle the non-electronic world...
<RealEyes> how do I customize my grub screen?
<isiah> you must alter the grub config file
<funkyHat> bomp!
<isiah> I dont know if there is a gui way to do it, I just do it from the command line
<slidinghorn> RealEyes, take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash%20Images%20and%20Theming
<RealEyes> isiah, maybe you could help me run the commands?
<isiah> cd /boot/grub
<RealEyes> i need to learn more about the bash scripts :/
<RealEyes> sudo aptitude install grub2-splashimages
<slidinghorn> RealEyes, are you having a problem with it?
<RealEyes> Done.
<slidinghorn> oh ok...
<RealEyes> I'm trying to learn more about it. The main goal (aside from making looking cool) is to erase one of the options on the grub menu.
<RealEyes> See, on my Grub menu, I have the choice between 2 seperate Ubuntu-generics... When only one is installed.
<slidinghorn> sudo update-grub
<slidinghorn> RealEyes, are you sure there's only one kernel installed?  ubuntu keeps a couple around after upgrades in case there are problems with a newer kernel
<RealEyes> Generating grub.cfg ...
<RealEyes> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-24-generic
<RealEyes> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic
<RealEyes> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic
<RealEyes> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic
<RealEyes> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<RealEyes> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<RealEyes> done
<RealEyes> (sorry for the flood)
<slidinghorn> RealEyes, no biggie...for future reference though: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<RealEyes> there are the 2 different ones.
<RealEyes> I need to keep the one on top.
<RealEyes> Deleting the middle ones...
<slidinghorn> RealEyes, If you know for sure you won't be needing the old kernel, open synaptic (System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager) and search (in the bar at the top) for linux-image
<slidinghorn> RealEyes, from there, you can mark the 2.6.32-21-generic for removal and then run another sudo update-grub
<RealEyes> package manager is finding many a kernel lol
<slidinghorn> well a lot of packages will be found, but only the ones that say "linux-image-2. -----" are the actual kernels.  there should only be two that are marked as installed
<RealEyes> Ones that are installed are marked in green, right?
<slidinghorn> RealEyes, yes
<RealEyes> it worked
<RealEyes> i got it by using dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic
<slidinghorn> that works too...synaptic would have done almost the same thing
<RealEyes> almost?
<slidinghorn> there are several ways to do the same things in linux -- for example, for software management, you have Synaptic, dpkg, aptitude, apt-get, & the software center
<slidinghorn> synaptic & the software center are GUI front ends, whereas the rest are command line
<RealEyes> yesss ok i understand
<RealEyes> i need to learn more term comms
<slidinghorn> RealEyes, linux is all about learning :)  have you gotten a chance to check out the new ubuntu manual?  http://www.ubuntu-manual.org
<RealEyes> I downloaded it :D
<slidinghorn> it's a great resource for beginners (and experienced users too!)
<slidinghorn> on an unrelated note...I think I ate too much pizza too fast.  I'm going to go lie down but if you need any help, just mention my name in the channel and I'll hear it
<RealEyes> cool man
<paultag> Hey I need som help with my netbook, I just made it unbootable
<paultag> anyone around?
<isiah> i am kind of around
<paultag> isiah: GRUB is posting to the kernel initrd / kernel it's self. Active and responsive for IRQs for less then a second, then it hangs
<paultag> isiah: reproducable on Kubuntu and Xubuntu 10.04 on an HP Mini 110
<paultag> I have to hard reboot. Ctrl + alt + del fails, along with F1->7
<paultag> REISUB to no effect
<paultag> Oop. On this boot it's loading, after 4 tries. Something odd is going on
<paultag> It had UNR 10.04 on it since April wiht no issues
<paultag> Checking to see if there's anything in logs
<isiah> you lost me at the word posting
<paultag> right. no worries
<paultag> Let me poke around
<isiah> what do you mean "posting"?
<paultag> isiah: the BIOS posts to the bootloader
<paultag> isiah: and hands off runthyme
<isiah> ok
<isiah> and instead it is doing what?
<paultag> hanging in Linux on the init thread
<paultag> unresponsive to IRQs
<paultag> and REISUB
<duanedesign> have you tried hitting the side of the computer. :P
<paultag> if only
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> right
<paultag> ugh, it's still unresponsive
<paultag> it will boot every once in a while
<paultag> it's pre plymoth
<paultag> but I've never had an issue with plymouth beforre
<isiah> plymoth?
<IdleOne> sounds like the flux capacitor is not getting any plasma transfer rates, perhaps your positronic matrix failing
<duanedesign> isiah: Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background.
<isiah> the more you know......
<paultag> Soooo
<paultag> still have this issue
<paultag> oh wait, I need to leave
<paultag> that's right
<paultag> bai, thanks guise
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-18
<philipballew> i need to add a repositiory to my sorces list. can someone help with that
<philipballew> http://kismetwireless.net/download.shtml
<stlsaint> philipballew: use add repository command
<stlsaint> philipballew: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<repository-name>
<philipballew> its not a ppa though?
<philipballew> stlsaint,
<stlsaint> philipballew: you can still use a command but we will add it manually
<stlsaint> philipballew: first make a backup of your current sources.list
<philipballew> okay
<stlsaint> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<philipballew> done
<stlsaint> philipballew: you running ubuntu?
<stlsaint> if so what version
<philipballew> 11.04
<philipballew> natty
<philipballew> 2.6.38
<stlsaint> alright
<stlsaint> well use your fav editor to open the sources.list
<stlsaint> if gedit than use:
<philipballew> o opend the list in vi
<philipballew> 8i
<philipballew> *i
<philipballew> same thing though
<stlsaint> alright well at the bottom of that file ad this entry:
<stlsaint> deb http://www.kismetwireless.net/code/ natty kismet
<stlsaint> you can put a comment in there above it like:
<stlsaint> #This is repo for kismet
<stlsaint> or whatever
<stlsaint> philipballew: then add the kismet gpg key to your keyring
<stlsaint> philipballew: run command:
<stlsaint> curl https://www.kismetwireless.net/code/dists/kismet-release.gpg | sudo apt-key add -
<stlsaint> then update
<stlsaint> philipballew: sudo apt-get update
<stlsaint> and you should be good to go
<stlsaint> for more on repositories see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<stlsaint> philipballew: ok?
<philipballew> its updating :)
<philipballew> slow internet
<stlsaint> kk
<philipballew> it updated. lets see if it works now i guess
<philipballew> im upgrading
<stlsaint> philipballew: do you have a launchpad account?
<philipballew> why yes i do.
<philipballew> i have to
<philipballew> do you?
<stlsaint> philipballew: oh nevermind, im thinking of something else
<philipballew> haha, i,m a ubuntu member so i need one
<stlsaint> gotcha
<stlsaint> philipballew: must never had to do much with repos then huh?
<philipballew> never. but kismet version apt-get has is made in 2008
<stlsaint> lol wow
<philipballew> how can i see the names of all computers on my network
<Error404NotFound> should say all the names when you go to yer network..
<philipballew> go to my network? Error404NotFound
<Error404NotFound> places network
<Error404NotFound> should show all connected computers
<philipballew> then if i hook up to a cat5 it would show the ones connected that way?
<Neoncamouflage> Hook two computers straight into each other or through a router?
<philipballew> haha. seemes logical
<Neoncamouflage> I would assume it would work if you just wired them both together, never tried it though, I've always gone through a router.
<Neoncamouflage> Does seem like one of those obvious things you assume will work automatically but doesn't.
<Error404NotFound> you can wire 2 computers directly together but you need a special wire
<Neoncamouflage> What wire?
<Error404NotFound> all wires on one side of the rj45 have to be complete oppisite
<Error404NotFound> otherwise send from one computer goes to send on the other
<Error404NotFound> need to reverse so send goes to recieve
<Neoncamouflage> Hmm, interesting. This special wire have a name? Or do you just have to know what you're looking for?
<Error404NotFound> crossover cable
<Error404NotFound> or cross cable
<philipballew> crossover cable
<Error404NotFound> go here
<Error404NotFound> http://en.kioskea.net/contents/elec/rj45croise.php3
<Neoncamouflage> Cool, thanks
<Error404NotFound> just swap green and orange wires
<Error404NotFound> and you got a crossover cable
<Error404NotFound> lol @ Neoncamouflage
<Error404NotFound> kind of an oxymoron isnt it?
<Error404NotFound> philipballew:  if you put a switch on the orange wire you got a lag switch...
<Neoncamouflage> Yep, why I love it.
<geirha> It would work great in a 50's sci fi
<Neoncamouflage> Alright, probably a stupid question, but why do some bash scripts have "done" at the end and some don't?
<goma> I'm setting up the firewall. I don't want to allow everything out. What should I whitelist? I tried whitelisting ports 443 and 80 - but I couldn't access the internet. Why?
<Neoncamouflage> Do believe browsers use port 81 as well.
<nit-wit> goma, why are you setting up a firewALL?
<goma> nit-wit: extra security on my system, for the heck of it, experienece
<nit-wit> goma, okay
<Neoncamouflage> goma, from what I understand firewalls block incoming connections to your computer, and browsers only make outgoing connections. It may be something different causing your issues.
<goma> maybe - The thing is I'm already blocking everything but port 80 coming in. Coming out - everything is open. I figure if I allow port 80 and 443 out than everything should be dandy
<goma> but that's not the case - i can't access a webpage if i only whitelist ports 80 and 443. what else should i whitelist
<goma> i only use the web on this machiene - no samba, no ssh, no ftp. [yet] so i don't see what else to unblock
<Neoncamouflage> I don't know, just for internet that should be it.
<Neoncamouflage> Will take a cruise through Google and see if anything turns up.
<Neoncamouflage> Alright, looks like you've done it right. Possibly unblock 53 and 631 just on the off chance that's doing it but I find it unlikely
<Neoncamouflage> Try posting on ubuntuforums.org if IRC isn't helping, very knowledgeable people there
<goma> okay - will try that - may go offline for a bit to see if it works
<Neoncamouflage> I certainly wish you luck, let me know how it goes mate.
<goma> hello - am i back on?
<goma> !test
<ubot2> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<goma> ok - it didn't work - but i didn't read the error message before. It says the DNS is not found. Maybe DNS uses a different port
<Neoncamouflage> DNS uses port 53
<Neoncamouflage> Did you have that one unblocked or no?
<goma> i did have it unlocked
<goma> but only TCP
<goma> i'll change that to both
<goma> Huzza success!
<Neoncamouflage> :D
<goma> Thanks a lot man - now this works like a charm
<Neoncamouflage> Happy I could help. Glad you got it working.
<bobweaver> anyone up that knows kubuntu
<Wille> hi
<Wille> how do I restore messaging menu?
<Wille> I accidentally removed it
<coalwater> hello
<coalwater> what version of ubuntu are u using Wille
<Wille> 11.04
<coalwater> classic menu ?
<Wille> mmm yeah
<coalwater> right click the top panel and choose add to panel
<Wille> I couldn't find it there
<coalwater> it's not called that
<coalwater> i think it's the notification menu
<coalwater> notification applet
<coalwater> or something
<coalwater> indicator applet i think
<Wille> ah okay
<Wille> got it
<Wille> thanks
<coalwater> np :)
<Wille> that's a bit confusing though
<coalwater> it has the sound menu too i think
<coalwater> they are all a part of the indicator applet
<Wille> yeah I was missing that too :D
<Wille> I was just trying to remove this whatever 'keyboard settings menu' which I find redundant
<Wille> but then off came everything with it
<roy_> hey can anyone help me here installing open source drivers over fglrx?
<s-fox> Hello.
<tenach> Greetings, s-fox
<s-fox> Hello tenach .
<earthling_> Anyone know how to auto run commands at Xchat startup?
<Neoncamouflage> I found an option for it back when i first started using it, but I honestly have no idea now.
<earthling_> I'm looking for Connect command' edit box?
<Neoncamouflage> Just trying to get to autoconnect to channels/servers on startup?
<earthling_> with "LOAD -e /path/to/textfile"
<Neoncamouflage> ah
<earthling_> it runs commands like join channel identify
<zkriesse_> earthling_, go to XChat -> Network List -> Edit Channel -> Connect Command Box
<Neoncamouflage> Couldn't help you there, I know generally where you can save channels to autojoin, but I have no idea where the option to autorun commands is.
<Neoncamouflage> He does. :)
<earthling_> thanks zkriesse!
<zkriesse_> earthling_, Not a prob
<earthling_> xchat not as user friendly as mirc, hehe
<zkriesse_> lol
<zkriesse_> earthling_, Nope
<zkriesse_> lot more customizations though
<zkriesse_> I'll be right back
<julie101010> earthling_: if you had been hacked twice through mirc like I have been, you would stick to xchat without a comment
<earthling_> I don't think security and user friendliness are incompatible
<julie101010> earthling_: I tend to agree but xchat is pretty user friendly to my taste anyway
<nlsthzn> Xchat is awesome
 * nlsthzn strokes his xchat and it purrs back
<julie101010> I was previously using xchat-gnome but it was full of bugs
<earthling_> I think xchat is the best linux IRC client
<julie101010> I haven't tried many but I like it
<julie101010> what I still haven't found is a good email client
<nlsthzn> for gnome perhaps... can't remember the one coming with Kubuntu but it waqs solid
<nlsthzn> quassel I think
<earthling_> I haven't tried any command line irc clients
<julie101010> I wouldn't recommend it... it'd be like going back 15 years
<earthling_> I don't use command line much
<nlsthzn> lots of people like to use it to keep logged in else where and use ssh to chat :)
<julie101010> I like command line but prefer GUI apps for everyday tasks
<earthling_> you guys like Unity?
<earthling_> or Gnome
<earthling_> I'm still on 10.04
<earthling_> works good enough for me
 * nlsthzn likes his natty and unity
<earthling_> I heard unity is not ready for primetime
<earthling_> I'll get around to flash driving it sometime
<nlsthzn> in 11.10 it will be better... by 12.04 it will be superb
<earthling_> how do you know?
<nlsthzn> history teaches us ;)
<earthling_> heh ok
 * nlsthzn has to point out all he says is his opinion...
<earthling_> understood
<nlsthzn> but the guys has done a sterling job to bring unity to where it is now
<earthling_> how long you been using linux?
<earthling_> I've been using ubuntu for about 8 months
<nlsthzn> on and off for a few years... only desktop stuff though
<julie101010> earthling_: how about other distros?
<earthling_> I tried knoppix for a short time a few years ago
<earthling_> thats about it
<julie101010> oh ok
<earthling_> and unix in school
<julie101010> never tried knoppix but I tried many about 10 years ago
<julie101010> when slackware was starting to lose popularity
<julie101010> my favorite server distro is now gentoo but ubuntu is really nice for regular users as it's very easy to install
<earthling_> I heard gentoo takes a lot of time to set up
<earthling_> little structure
<julie101010> the first time, you have to follow their guide
<julie101010> it has a few annoying update bugs but overall it is really well thought for someone who knows linux well
<earthling_> how long did it take?
<julie101010> it depends on the hardware as the default installation method is to recompile everything
<julie101010> last time I installed it I had only a dual core and it took me almost 2 days to install everything I wanted
<earthling_> hows it compare to ubuntu?
<julie101010> much faster and more stable
<julie101010> but a lot more complex to configure for end users
<earthling_> interesting
<julie101010> I never ever have to reboot it
<julie101010> it got restarted once in the last year because of a power outage and that's it
<earthling_> except during updates?
<julie101010> never had to restart it
<earthling_> bug fixes
<earthling_> neat
<julie101010> the only reason I would restart it is if I had to install a kernel update
<julie101010> since 2.6, the kernel has been very complete and stable
<earthling_> do you use Opera?
<earthling_> I prefer open source but I hear its good
<julie101010> on Windows I use 5 browsers to test my sites
<julie101010> on Linux I only use FF
<earthling_> no norwegian loyalty? hehe
<julie101010> and links (or lynx) when needed from the command line
<julie101010> I'm canadian
<earthling_> oh ok
<julie101010> don't care where it's from
<julie101010> just used to FF
<earthling_> I like FF, but chrome seems faster sometimes
<earthling_> chromium
<earthling_> on ubuntu
<julie101010> I have this personal thing against Google so I try to avoid it as much as possible
<julie101010> only use it for compatibility tests
<earthling_> I like that google supports a lot of open source, but I try to keep a close eye on them hehe
<earthling_> they just seem to never stop growing
<julie101010> don't you see how much they benefit from their open source systems?
<earthling_> how so?
<earthling_> their search engine technology is closed, source right?
<earthling_> and they just closed android
<julie101010> 2 reasons:  1) to remain the center of attention 2) to spy further into the users' life
<julie101010> it is closed
<julie101010> it couldn't be any other way actually
<julie101010> as soon as people start to understand the indexing rules, they find ways to bypass them
<earthling_> http://www.google.com/press/annc/opensource.html
<earthling_> open source iniatives
<earthling_> yeah, they want to be first on search listings
<earthling_> duck duck go is an alternative, not as polished as google though
<Neoncamouflage> Anyone know of a way to get different desktop backgrounds for each workstation?
<coalwater> what do u mean by workstation Neoncamouflage
<coalwater> u mean like workspace?
<coalwater> i don't think i saw something like that before
<Neoncamouflage> *facepalm*
<Neoncamouflage> yeah that
<Neoncamouflage> my bad
<Neoncamouflage> I haven't either, but I'd really like it, so I was hoping someone had seen something like it
<Neoncamouflage> I found it in google but it specifically doesn't work in 10.10, which is what I use... So that workaround won't do.
<coalwater> i am trying some stuff i found
<Abhijit> Neoncamouflage, try this http://www.techtickle.com/linux-tip-set-different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu.html
<Neoncamouflage> looks like what I need from the link, thanks
<Neoncamouflage> "and you should install avant window navigator for navigation purposes because after doing this you will not have link on to your desktop."
<Neoncamouflage> Does this mean that I won't have my panels or anything? Or just no desktop shortcuts?
<Abhijit> nope
<Abhijit> this does not mean that.
<Abhijit> avant is fine. its safe.
<Neoncamouflage> No, I mean nautilus is standard, if I keep it and use this way to get different wallpapers, will it only remove my ability to use desktop icons or my navigation panels as well?
<Neoncamouflage> As I dont' use desktop icons anyway, but I'd be unhappy if my panels went away
<Abhijit> it will not create any inability for you.
<Abhijit> you can still use your gnome 2 as same as you were using it before avant
<Abhijit> and apart from that if you seen any issue then you can uninstall avant in future.
<coalwater> Neoncamouflage,  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14224314/Screenshot-5.png managed to make it work
<coalwater> but it has 1 downside
<Neoncamouflage> What I'm saying is I don't want Avant. Looking at it I prefer my Gnome 2 panels and I'm not wanting to install Avant. So if I remain with Gnome 2 and Nautilus, will your link remove my ability to use panels?
<Neoncamouflage> That looks interesting coalwater
<Neoncamouflage> what downside?
<coalwater> u have to disable the icons to appear on the desktop
<Neoncamouflage> That's the same thing I'm talking about with abhijit
<coalwater> panels are working fine
<Neoncamouflage> Alright, cool
<Abhijit> i have not done this so no idea about any disadavantage
<coalwater> Abhijit, i never tried it either, i just googled and tried it now
<Neoncamouflage> I dont' use desktop icons as it is, I can't stand having them cluttered, even my panels are on autohide
<Neoncamouflage> Long as I can still use those I'm happy
<coalwater> good, so u wont mind the link
<Neoncamouflage> Where'd you find it?
<Abhijit> coalwater, ok
<coalwater> its the same instructions on Abhijit's link , but a different one
<coalwater> http://ubuntuguide.net/different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu
<Neoncamouflage> Alright, thanks a lot for the help guys, sorry for the confusion
<coalwater> np, u dont need to install any thing
<coalwater> just extra plugins for compiz
<Neoncamouflage> Does compiz come with 10.10?
<Neoncamouflage> Not heard anything about it or noticed it so far
<coalwater> yea, but it said it doesnt work with maverick
<Neoncamouflage> ><
<Neoncamouflage> *sigh* Suppose it'll wait until 11.10 then when I upgrade. Will keep searching in the meantime.
<coalwater> u could try it
<coalwater> u wont loose any thing
<Neoncamouflage> Yeah, worth a shot
<Neoncamouflage> Also found a program call Wallpapoz
<Neoncamouflage> Will try it if this doesn't work, as it seems decent
<coalwater> btw Neoncamouflage , u might need to restart compiz to make it work, it didnt work with me till i restarted compiz
<Neoncamouflage> Good to know, thanks
<coalwater> alt+f2 then "compiz --replace"
<coalwater> no quotes
<Neoncamouflage> I can't seem to bring up compiz... I run it and all windows disappear for a second, then come back
<Neoncamouflage> Run it in terminal instead of alt+F2 and the terminal process keeps running but shows nothing
<Neoncamouflage> Maybe this is the 10.10 problem
<coalwater> that's what compiz restarting does
<Neoncamouflage> Hmm, so I'm restarting it when I'm trying to open the settings
<Neoncamouflage> Installed Wallpapoz, looks perfect so far, think I'll use it
<Neoncamouflage> How do you get Ubuntu to start using Python 3 by default instead of Python 2.x?
<charlie-tca> Neoncamouflage: I do it by application, using "python2.6 application_to_start &"
<Neoncamouflage> I mean is there a way so that typing in "Python" on the command line starts Python 3 instead of 2?
<Neoncamouflage> I just find it annoying to have to type Python3 every time.
<Neoncamouflage> As I always forget
<charlie-tca> sorry, I don't know
<Neoncamouflage> Darn
<Neoncamouflage> I did it once before, copied code from some random Python guide
<Neoncamouflage> But I've looked everywhere and cannot for the life of me find it again
<Neoncamouflage> No clue what I did
<holstein> Neoncamouflage: i would probably use a PPA like https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/python3.2
<holstein> you'd probably need to find one with natty support if needed
<mnewton> Hey guys - whats a good Internet download manager for linux?
<mnewton> I want something that breaks up the file and downloads in parts [like torrents] - essentially it should make downloading much faster
<Error404NotFound> why would you need one
<mnewton> make download faster and make it so i can pause and start a download even if i close the webbrowser
<Error404NotFound> you using dial up still or something?
<mnewton> nah - but my internet could be faster
<Error404NotFound> what kinda speed you got
<mnewton> 1.5 Mbps
<Error404NotFound> eww no wonder you want a dl manager
<mnewton> lol what type of speed do you have?
<Error404NotFound> 50 Mbps
<mnewton> O_o
<mnewton> at home or work?
<Error404NotFound> home
<mnewton> what do you do! That's insanely fast. Heck even comcast maxes at 12 Mbps i think
<Error404NotFound> i have comcast
<Error404NotFound> they have 150 Mbps now
<mnewton> oh
<Error404NotFound> i pay 99 bucks a month for full hd with a dvr and 50meg internet
<Error404NotFound> where you live?
<mnewton> Chicago
<mnewton> Illinois
<Error404NotFound> weird
<mnewton> i think i play lie 25$ per month
<mnewton> for atnt
<Error404NotFound> i think slowest comcast offers is 6 meg
<Error404NotFound> comcast bought out at&t here in minnesota
<mnewton> ha, i'll be going to college soon and they have 10Mbps there
<mnewton> a real upgrade from my experience
<Error404NotFound> i hjavnt had internet that slow since 1998 lol
<mnewton> it takes 2 hours to download ubuntu here
<Error404NotFound> lol i just started an ubuntu dl and it says 5 minutes remaining
<Error404NotFound> over 3 MBps
<Error404NotFound> you can tell me to shut up, most people do when i flaunt my speed
<Error404NotFound> mnewton:  you can pause the dl with default dl manager in ubuntu..
<mnewton> what is net split?
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> there is more than one server running irc
<mnewton> i use chrome for downloads - need to get a better alternative
<Error404NotFound> when one disconnects its called a net split
<mnewton> ic
<philipballew> i always download ubuntu from a disstro
<Error404NotFound> i use fire fox
<Error404NotFound> seems to be most stable browser on linux
<philipballew> and use the torrent browser
<philipballew> using transmission but not sure i i wanna change
<mnewton> hey I'm using xchat - can i make it so everytime i type ic it corrects it to I see
<Error404NotFound> i use pidgen i have no idea
<mnewton> hmm
<mnewton> pratchett.freenode.net
<mnewton> is that like Terry Pratchett?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-19
<Error404NotFound> whats spec do
<Error404NotFound> damnit
<Neoncamouflage> #test
<Error404NotFound> fail
<Neoncamouflage> success :)
<Error404NotFound> #test
<Error404NotFound> that supposed to do something?
<Neoncamouflage> Yes, it tests whether or not my XChat is FUBAR'd like I thought. It was not. Nor is yours.
<Error404NotFound> i use pidgen lol
<Error404NotFound> it didnt do anything lol
<Neoncamouflage> You can use IRC through pidgen?
<Error404NotFound> ofcourse
<Neoncamouflage> I just use it for yahoo, never thought about IRC
<Error404NotFound> and msn aim yahoo
<Neoncamouflage> Will have to look at that, see if it's better than XChat. If so, I may very well switch.
<Neoncamouflage> Thanks.
<Error404NotFound> 8-)
<Error404NotFound> wb
<Neoncamouflage> hi
<stlsaint> Neoncamouflage: YO
<Neoncamouflage> Hey stlsaint
<stlsaint> nm
<Neoncamouflage> Want to thank you for the links you gave me, they've helped immensely. I'm still beyond lost for the most part but I'm learning far more than before.
<Neoncamouflage> The google videos are awesome
<stlsaint> Neoncamouflage: cool glad i could help
<beaker8000> A java program used to be able to connect to a server using ssl. Then after a java update a while back the program would no longer connect citing the error 'Login failed - Failed send NSMsg - java.net.SocketException: Socket closed'. Any ideas how to fix this?  I am running 10.04
<mnewton> Hey guys can you help me with some Joomla stuff?
<mnewton> I need help rewriting urls. I want this http://shshealth.site11.com/2011-06-27-03-16-42/introduction-to-course to go to this http://shshealth.site11.com/introduction-to-course
<mnewton> how do i do this?
<Elise001> Has anyone seen Seidos recently?
<blahblahblah> keep getting error no 5: input/output error while installing
<blahblahblah> someone help :(
<coalwater> blahblahblah, error with what
<blahblahblah> coalwater, with installing from disc.
<coalwater> o u mean installing ubuntu ?
<blahblahblah> yes
<coalwater> hm, maybe the disk is scratched or the data is corrupted
<blahblahblah> it was a brand new disk
<coalwater> are u on an old ubuntu?
<coalwater> different pc?
<blahblahblah> no 11.04
<coalwater> u trying to install oneiric ?
<blahblahblah> whats that
<coalwater> 11.10
<coalwater> what are u trying to install
<blahblahblah> sorry,
<blahblahblah> trying to intall 11.04
<blahblahblah> had windows
<coalwater> and what are u using right now, windows ?
<blahblahblah> now windows is gone, but for some reason after the ubuntu install crashes i can still use ubuntu?
<blahblahblah> yeah had 7
<coalwater> so windows is broken and ubuntu didn't install but ur using ubuntu ?
<blahblahblah> yes
<blahblahblah> however if i take the disc out, ubuntu wont load
<blahblahblah> nothing loads
<coalwater> o , you're on live cd mode
<coalwater> u have an install icon on the top left right ?
<blahblahblah> okay, and yeah
<coalwater> and when u try to install it fails in the middle?
<blahblahblah> yeah pretty much everytime
<blahblahblah> at the same spot
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-20
<truepurple> Could I use a NTSF partition for home?
<philipballew> can someone help me learn how to compile software?
<philipballew> i need to compile something
<M0hi> truepurple: No. the home should be ext
<M0hi> ext3 or ext4
<M0hi> philipballew: what language?
<truepurple> M0hi: What would happen if you tried?
<philipballew> not sure. its a tar.gz M0hi
<M0hi> I think I tried once and It showed that the home partition should be an extended version
<M0hi> philipballew: you can see the codes through archive manager
<philipballew> alright, ill open that up.
<truepurple> M0hi: You mean it recommended ext, but you could have used NTSF if you had wanted to?
<M0hi> It wont permit you to set NTFS
<M0hi> (upto my knowledge)
<philipballew> M0hi, how can i see i in archive manager. i already tar-jxf the tarball
<M0hi> goto the target folder that you extracted to and open it and see the extension of each  files
<truepurple> M0hi: But I could set up something that allows windows to see and use ext3, and then share /home between them that way, right?
<philipballew> AUTHORS     evalrev     LICENSE.OpenSSL  packages  README   test
<philipballew> ChangeLog   INSTALLING  Makefile         patchchk  scripts  VERSION
<philipballew> common.mak  LICENSE     manpages         patches   src
<philipballew>  is all i see M0hi
<M0hi> truepurple: M$ wont recognize ext3. I dont know whether there is an application for that. Kindly check about that
<M0hi> philipballew: readme didn't help you?
<truepurple> M0hi: If there is, would it work?
<M0hi> yeah it will. but I dont know whether there is any application like that. google about "applications to make windoze recognize ext3"
<philipballew> no. M0hi but this is what the installing file says
<philipballew> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/647840/
<M0hi> lemme see
<M0hi> Use your package manager to download aircrack-ng
<M0hi> thats saying you to download it from synaptic
<philipballew> yeah, but i want the newest version
<M0hi> check whether synaptic is giving the recent one
<M0hi> or goto synaptic, select this package and install it
<philipballew> well the terminal says its 1.1
<M0hi> Okay!! whats the current version you downloaded?
<philipballew> 1.1 as well
<M0hi> So the installed version is 1.1?
<M0hi> heya tenach
<philipballew> i can apt-get 1.1 i'm curious if though its still the same version it still has new features online
<M0hi> you have downloaded the package right?
<philipballew> if bu package you mean i did sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng then no
<M0hi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#To%20Upgrade%20a%20Package
<M0hi> yeah I know you downloaded the package separately
<M0hi> but is it trusted?
<M0hi> I prefer letting synaptic to upgrade from its trusted sites
<philipballew> i trust compiling manually
<philipballew> i just didnt see a make file
<M0hi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<M0hi> I believe in reading and doing so that it will be helpful in future =]
<M0hi> philipballew: you have time to read it?
<philipballew> i have all the time i need :)
<M0hi> (:
<philipballew> thanks! ill get on this
<M0hi> philipballew: ping us and we will help if you need
<philipballew> alright. i will be  on here as well, i try and help the people whenever needed to
<M0hi> ;)
<tenach> hiya M0hi
<M0hi> I ll brb. going for a coffee
<M0hi> hey tenach. what's up?
<tenach> IAmNotThatGuy: not a whole lot. talking with some ladies who are keeping me up way too late, but i don't mind.
<IAmNotThatGuy> hmmm! okay carryon ;)
<truepurple> Do files being under /home provide them with some security they would not receive in a different partition under NTFS or something?
<bioterror> what
<truepurple> Please elaborate in that question
<bioterror> I dont get that question
<truepurple> For the purposes of keeping data private and protected from viruses (from window) and what not, does having say a word document with information in it under /home make it more secure then in a whole different partition using NTFS
<truepurple> And I mean data private as in protected from remote hacking and what not
<truepurple> bioterror: Understand me better now?
<bioterror> yes
<truepurple> Do you know the answer?
<bioterror> the idea of having home on separate partition, or even drive is becouse of re installation
<bioterror> it has actually nothing to do with security as you need to mount that partition to access it
<bioterror> and NTFS file system does not support same kind of permissions like *nix filesystems
<bioterror> if I had the drives, I would make mirrored /home ;)
<truepurple> bioterror: But most of my important information, like saves and stuff, would not even be in /home
<bioterror> where they are?
<truepurple> bioterror: I have yet to set it up, but on a separate shared partition to share with windows for general data
<bioterror> put that separate partition into fstab and make symlink to your home folder
<bioterror> NEXT!
<truepurple> So having it there, rather then at /home, cause me any kind of security trouble? I am having trouble interpreting your earlier words
<bioterror> what security?
<truepurple> Any kind of security that /home might provide
<truepurple> Is there none?
<bioterror> why /home gives you security trouble?
<bioterror> can you explain it to me
<truepurple> I didn't say "trouble"
<truepurple> Are files more secure in /home then on NTFS elsewhere?
<bioterror> secure from what?
<truepurple> I already said what
<bioterror> and it's than
<truepurple> thank you
<truepurple> I often mix those up
<bioterror> then means time ;)
<bioterror> nothing is secure unles you encrypt them
<bioterror> your only security problem with Linux is that you run remote exploits
<bioterror> like trojan horses
<bioterror> and that requires root priviledges
<bioterror> but you wont run them if you use only packages from Ubntu repositories
<truepurple> So in short, files are just as secure on the independant NTFS partition as they are in /home, as the security comes from the OS, not the FS or location, right?
<bioterror> your Linux installation is safe from what ever you have in your Windows
<truepurple> I was told NTFS lacked the permission stuff found in linux, so I was worried that data there would be less secure from the likes of remote hacking and such
<bioterror> if you're worried about that your computer get stolen or police officers takes your computer
<bioterror> encrypted /home is secure
<truepurple> REMOTE hacking I am talking about
<bioterror> then it does not matter
<truepurple> k
<bioterror> your system should be pretty much in safe
<bioterror> as long as you have complicated password with upper case letters and numbers
<bioterror> and your username is not just first name
<truepurple> Why is it important to have a username that is encryptic?
<bioterror> and you have not enabled root password
<truepurple> I would think password should be enough
<bioterror> truepurple, becouse of bruteforce
<truepurple> A good password makes a complex user name unnecessary, no?
<truepurple> that a name of a program or what are you talking about?
<truepurple> "bruteforce"
<bioterror> I dont have my sshd logs anymore
<bioterror> but if you leave your sshd open, you will see some attacks that takes hours
<truepurple> Most of the time most people are not being attacked and would see nothing in this sshd, right?
<truepurple> bioterror:
<truepurple> bioterror: YOu still there?
<truepurple> Anyone here?
<stlsaint> truepurple: got a issue?
<stlsaint> bioterror: hours?? psshhh...ive been attacked for weeks before
<truepurple> stlsaint: Hi
<stlsaint> truepurple: question about ssh or something?
<truepurple> stlsaint: bioterror Was telling me there was a reason to use a more complex handle and not just password
<truepurple> stlsaint: Can you confirm and elaborate or deny?
<truepurple> handle=user name
<stlsaint> truepurple: well in terms of a bruteforce attack a more complex username will be effective
<stlsaint> truepurple: most attackers are gonna go with handle "root"
<truepurple> How does it work, this brute force
<truepurple> Like if your password is apple654, does it learn the first letter is a, then the second is p, then the third is p, then the person might guess apple, and go from there?
<truepurple> stlsaint:
<stlsaint> truepurple: brute force takes a password/username list and pretty much tries all possible combinations
<stlsaint> based off the hash (from my understanding)
<stlsaint> with a simple password and username it is not a matter of IF you will be hacked but WHEN
<stlsaint> this attack can be drastically made faster if using a database table
<truepurple> what is a database table? And I don't feel like that answered my question
<truepurple> You mean it has a list of the most commonly used password/usernames and tries them, that is what the database table is?
<truepurple> stlsaint:
<stlsaint> truepurple: ok what specifically is it you are wanting to know
<truepurple> I asked what I specifically wanted to know already
<truepurple> Like if your password is apple654, does it learn the first letter is a, then the second is p, then the third is p, then the person might guess apple, and go from there?
<stlsaint> yes
<stlsaint> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brute-force_attack
<stlsaint> although a person isnt sitting there guessing each one, they setup the computer with the hash and let it rip against username/password list
<stlsaint> a database or table figures out all the possible combinations prior to the attack being made which makes it twice as fast (how it works with wifi hack as well)
<truepurple> Yes I looked at that webpage, but it doesn't tell me that
<truepurple> Does brute force solve each latter 1 by 1? Or is it all or nothing?
<truepurple> I mean each character, 1 by 1
<stlsaint> yes
<stlsaint>  one by one, i said yes to that earlier
<truepurple> Then why couldn't they use human logic to decipher from the part already figured out?
<stlsaint> why would they need to when the computer does it for them?
<truepurple> stlsaint: BTW sorry about that, I am very mentally tired
<truepurple> You mean the program sees the a, p, p and then tries l, e because of that?
<stlsaint> truepurple: are you just asking about a brute force attack or does this pertain to a more specific issue?
<stlsaint> truepurple: no
<truepurple> Well if I understand how this works, I can know how to device better passwords and usernames
<stlsaint> the system will not guess on its own, unless told to which i have not used
<stlsaint> truepurple: well are you talking about securing a server or something?
<truepurple> No, just what to use for a username and password for ubuntu
<truepurple> and other online stuff etc
<stlsaint> on a laptop install?
<truepurple> no, desktop, why would that matter
<truepurple> because of wi-fi?
<stlsaint> truepurple: i have a medium level password on my local install because i dont go installing programs from random locations, if dont compile it myself or install from repos than i dont install it
<stlsaint> truepurple: that is the only real reason you would need to make a complex password is if you install random crap cause if a person gets physical access on your system than a password wont mean jack
<truepurple> Well my main concern is remote hacking
<stlsaint> truepurple: do you have any open ports on your desktop?
<truepurple> I don't know, anyway the whole password permission thing is suppose to be linuxs main security feature AFAIK
<stlsaint> password permissions?
<truepurple> If this brute force thing can verify each character one at a time, then it could crack any password lickety split
<stlsaint> truepurple: do you understand how ports and security work?
<truepurple> You know where you have to enter a password to say, install something and so on, are you sure you've used ubuntu before that you dont know this...
<stlsaint> truepurple: what you are speaking of is authentication not permission
<truepurple> Your talking symantics, please don't, just because I don't know all the terminology...
<stlsaint> well its the terminology that gets the correct answer or response
<stlsaint> authentication yes i know and that is a good feature yes
<truepurple> So why do you talk like the quality of the password for authentication doesn't matter?
<stlsaint> that is out of personal use of linux
<truepurple> I don't know what you mean by that
<stlsaint> you can make your password as strong as possible which is recommended overall, i just wanted to give you a explanation of why i dont
<stlsaint> cause you asked about brute force
<stlsaint> and you said a remote hack
<truepurple> There are 26 alphabit characters + another 26 for cap,  and 10 numbers. So 62 for each character (if it accepts the misc stuff, a bit higher, but still) So this brute force tries 62 times for the first character, then 62 times for the second, and so on, why doesn't this brute force system rule unstoppably?
<truepurple> What against do you want to make that password as strong as possible?
<stlsaint> truepurple: ^^ that is what i wanted to ask you? Why do you feel the need to make a complex password on a closed port system?
<stlsaint> maybe this thread can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<truepurple> "you can make your password as strong as possible which is recommended overall" recommended only for open port systems?
<stlsaint> ^^Security on Ubuntu-a very comprehensive explanation
<stlsaint> truepurple: at the ubuntu instal and fedora for that matter they guage you on your password strength, which is why is say it is recommended to make a strong one
<truepurple> But your saying password strength for authentication is immaterial on a closed port system?
<stlsaint> truepurple: im saying do what you want, i was just offering a explanation of why i dont make a extreme complex password but that is not stopping you from doing one
<truepurple> I asked you a question, not requested for any kind of permission
<truepurple> Does password strength matter on a closed port system?
<truepurple> stlsaint:
<stlsaint> yes, just make a strong password to be safe
<truepurple> What does it matter with?
<stlsaint> truepurple: ok, here is all i have to say: if you are going to install from locations that are not specified within the ubuntu repository system then you need to set a strong password
<stlsaint> truepurple: there is alot in security that i cannot explain in one time
<stlsaint> truepurple: if you install a application that contains a trojan or keylogger than a strong password will be sent back to that attacker and they will have to open a port on your system to use as a backdoor
<stlsaint> stay safe...dont install from untrusted locations and when opening ports use caution
<truepurple> Lets back up to something else i keep on asking about but you havent really responded to, what makes you so sure that ubuntu and other password systems have ways of verifying 1 character at a time?
<truepurple> Logically that seems very unlikely
<truepurple> Because as I said before, then anyone could easily hack any security code very fast using that method
<truepurple> If that was the case
<stlsaint> thats because you are not understanding hashing
<truepurple> Well tell me the flaw in my logic then, my logic is very simple here so pointing out its flaw/s should also be simple
<stlsaint> your biggest flaw is not understanding how an attacker would even get the chance to perform a brute force
<stlsaint> again i am trying to explain how but you keep reverting back to brute force programming, every brute force application will be different but screw that, just keep them out to begin with!!
<bioterror> stlsaint, usually the brute force attack takes about few hours
<truepurple> stlsaint: That wikipage said that the brute force method becomes exponentially harder with each increase in password length, if it could verify each character independantly, then it wouldn't get exponentially harder with each additional character in length
<stlsaint> bioterror: yes thats if an attacker can even get close to you!
<bioterror> actually bruteforce attack can be made worthless with knock
<stlsaint> HELL brute force is COMPLETELY useless against key authentication!!!
<bioterror> no need for denyhosts or anything like that
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: One can attack your system if and only if you let him enter your machine. Like if you install an application from an untrusted zone, the owner of the application might have added some hacking codes which will work after the install(this time you will use your machine password and they will get it). If you dont install from un trusted places, then dont worry about it
<truepurple> stlsaint: That would be good information to know much earlier in the conversation...
 * stlsaint facepalms!!!!!!
<bioterror> :D
 * IAmNotThatGuy hugs stlsaint 
<stlsaint> truepurple: dude/chick whatever, i asked you what were you trying to do and you just said understand brute force
<bioterror> with Linux you cant write to / without root permissions
<bioterror> like sudo
<bioterror> or with any *nix
<bioterror> unless you mess your system with chown ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<bioterror> that's what makes *nixes secure
<bioterror> all the binaries and stuff like that are in a place which you cant modify
<bioterror> you as a normal user
<truepurple> Let me try this a different way, does it matter if I mix common words in my athentication password for the purposes of security?
<stlsaint> truepurple: if you would have just told me you were looking for a secure way to operate a application i would have told you keys from the beginning
<truepurple> Does that matter log on purposes?
<stlsaint> truepurple: NO
<truepurple> I mean logon to websites and stuff
<truepurple> Sorry about not being clear
<stlsaint> truepurple: that is the websites job to keep you secure, you have on control over say googles webmail, but they will always suggest making a strong password
<IAmNotThatGuy> No, never use SUDO or something which asks your authentication from the untrusted instal
<stlsaint> bioterror: all yours and mohis dude
<truepurple> But does whether I use common words within a password (assuming they arent guessable as a whole) for webmail or linux authentication matter?
<IAmNotThatGuy> see ya stlsaint
<bioterror> njaeh
<bioterror> I'm just peeping in
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: so you are asking about ways to set effective strong password right?
<bioterror> I'm out soon with my daughter
<bioterror> and my mom, doing some wood works
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol :P
<truepurple> I am asking if I use a common word like apple, tree, cicuit etc within a password that also contains random characters, is that any more secure then a password containing only random characters
<bioterror> is it?
<bioterror> 4pPl3
<truepurple> Assuming the common word has no personal meaning that one can guess at by knowing you
<truepurple> no, apple
<IAmNotThatGuy> see what bioterror told :D
<IAmNotThatGuy> thats apple =]
<IAmNotThatGuy> in a secured way
<bioterror> actually
<bioterror> you should use pincode + word
<bioterror> for example
<bioterror> 4 digits pincode before or after a word
<bioterror> then you can even write your passwords up
<bioterror> and it's still secure
<truepurple> Is 3apple45g4 any more secure then 2ws35ddsdf?
<truepurple> I mean any less secure
<bioterror> they are as secure
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: you know capatcha right?
<truepurple> So common words don't jeopordize a passwords security, right?
<bioterror> but 3AppL335g4 is more secure
<IAmNotThatGuy> that is provided by Gmail to protect our login
<bioterror> capital letters makes it more secure
<truepurple> yeah, the "you are a human not a bot" system for signing in and up to things
<truepurple> What about it?
<IAmNotThatGuy> if they even use bruteforce, they cant try more than 3 times
<IAmNotThatGuy> so it is secure
<IAmNotThatGuy> bruteforce is by bot as it does 100 times faster than us. when we are supposed to enter capatcha, as it is dynamic, bruteforce fails. so your mail is safe
<bioterror> my friend has for his server SecureID kind of token ;)
<bioterror> actually, it was a usb dongle that needs to be inserted in :D
<truepurple> If bruteforce can verify each character independantly, why would it even take a couple hours to crack something? Why not 5 minutes or something?
<IAmNotThatGuy> when you take your machine, no one can use the authentication except from your physical keyboard(unless you share the desktop)
<IAmNotThatGuy> so all security to you machine is in your hands
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: what you want to know exactly? brute force or secured password??
<bioterror> truepurple, think about that if I come to your house, I take my gentoo or arch usb stick with me and I can chroot into your system and change your root's password and even your users password ;)
<truepurple> If a password is 10 characters long, and limited to letters and numbers,and brute force can verify each character independently as being correct or not, then brute force would need to only try 620 passwords or less, to break in
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror: wait!
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: what you want to know exactly? brute force or secured password??
<bioterror> to be honest, I dont even need that stick, all I need is just choose that Safe Mode from GRUB ;)
<truepurple> Well there is something I heard  about bruteforce that is inconsistant, and I wish to resolve this inconsistancy
<truepurple> So please reply to what I asked about
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: Let me clarify one thing first. Brute force is independant of your system. it is about your account in server. so do not compare with the system
<truepurple> Is brute force able to verify each character independantly? and if so, how do you explain that inconsistancy? Also the inconsistancy of the wiki saying that longer passwords are exponentially harder to crack
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: open google and type "eleph" and see what happens
<truepurple> Ok Iam, but whatever it is for, do you believe brute force can verify each character independently?
<IAmNotThatGuy> it will autofil as elephant. this is a data present in a table which it suggests. similarly, bruteforce has tables with this maching words. so it will check character by character
<IAmNotThatGuy> for password, it verifies character by character
<truepurple> So it can verify a password starts with F and then 5, but not know the rest of the password?
<IAmNotThatGuy> when you send a password, the google mail also check character by character. Do you believe this?
<truepurple> When you send a password, you send a whole password, if you leave a character off, the system won't tell you you ALMOST had the password, it just tells you its wrong, but you are saying something very different for brute force
<IAmNotThatGuy> yeah but it check character by character right?
<truepurple> I would assume
<IAmNotThatGuy> the attack code will have a point which will help it know which letter got succeded
<truepurple> Then why doesnt it take minutes to work? And what about what the wiki said about longer passwords being exponentially harder?
<truepurple> minutes, hell seconds
<IAmNotThatGuy> each time, it sends pass to server and checks
<truepurple> 620 tries or less is nothing for any kind of modern system
<IAmNotThatGuy> so how can that happen in minutes?
<IAmNotThatGuy> capatcha
<IAmNotThatGuy> that wont let you
<truepurple> Not everything has a try limit chance
<truepurple> Ok what about what wiki says about longer passwords being exponentially harder though?
<IAmNotThatGuy> but it will communicate to server each time
<IAmNotThatGuy> It is not about long passwords. its about mixing alphabets
<truepurple> If it can verify each character independantly, it would be addition, not multiplication, difficulty/time wise
<truepurple> "The key length used in the encryption determines the practical feasibility of performing a brute-force attack, with longer keys exponentially more difficult to crack than shorter ones."
<IAmNotThatGuy> when it check for each words, then it should check for 10 years to find a password which starts with z and has zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<truepurple> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brute-force_attack
<truepurple> Are you saying that wiki is wrong?
<IAmNotThatGuy> so what do you want to prove or do? I am telling that mixing aphabets is secure. if you give as welcomecommittee thats long enough. but not that secure than WeLcomecOmmiTtee
<IAmNotThatGuy> and thats what I am trying to say
<IAmNotThatGuy> I didnt say that wiki says wrong
<truepurple> There is some inconsistancy between what you and the last person said, and what the wiki says about this, inconsistancies bug me, and when you can't even see the inconsistancy, that bugs me even more
<bioterror> make yourself tin foil that, plug your computer off from internet and lock your door and never leave your house
<truepurple> But this is getting to be too much work for a matter of curiosity, especially when I have some more important issues to deal with.
<bioterror> and remember to pull your teeth off too ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror: LOL
<bioterror> and remove battery from your cell phone!
<bioterror> murdoch, arch enemy of MacGyver can listen your calls
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: can you see the difference between welcomecommittee and WeLcomecOmmiTtee?????
<truepurple> bioterror: Me: Inconsistancies bug me You:So be paranoid -> that reply was very inconsistant
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror: quiet
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: answer me
<truepurple> IAmNotThatGuy: What is the question?
<bioterror> Wed12:51 <+IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: can you see the difference between welcomecommittee and WeLcomecOmmiTtee?????
<truepurple> I thought that was rhetorical, since the difference is obvious
<IAmNotThatGuy> [15:20] <+IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: can you see the difference between welcomecommittee and WeLcomecOmmiTtee?????
<IAmNotThatGuy> the second is more secured. do you believe that?
<truepurple> Sure, why not
<truepurple> What is your point?
<IAmNotThatGuy> the length and mixing aplhabets makes it secured
<truepurple> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz might be more secure then zzzzzz too
<IAmNotThatGuy> got my point?
<truepurple> So?
<IAmNotThatGuy> so both are important
<IAmNotThatGuy> and thats what I tried to say
<truepurple> Ok... So...?
<truepurple> I know that
<IAmNotThatGuy> you have to sk the next question
<IAmNotThatGuy> then what you want to know?
<truepurple> I wrote it down, one moment
<IAmNotThatGuy> which you already have known?
<truepurple> Not what I was asking, but moving on
<IAmNotThatGuy> k tell us what you know first of all
<IAmNotThatGuy> if you dont have any other queries in particular
<truepurple> I want to share save files and other things between ubuntu and win7
<bioterror> Wed10:27*<+bioterror> put that separate partition into fstab and make symlink to your home folder
<IAmNotThatGuy> why you want to do that?
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror: quiet
<truepurple> What is fstab?
<bioterror> I had "ln -s /media/Windows/Documents & Settings/username/ linked to my /home/user/Desktop
<IAmNotThatGuy> !fstab
<ubot2> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: ^
<IAmNotThatGuy> now answer me why you wanted to do that truepurple
<bioterror> becouse of dual boot
<bioterror> linux can access your Windows files, but not vice versa
<truepurple> Why not visa versa?
<bioterror> you tell us, Windows boy ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> ask in M$ channels and if you find answer, then please provide that to us
<IAmNotThatGuy> :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> we are also asking the same questions
<truepurple> So I guess I have to tell each program independently that I want to save it on the NTFS shared partition, rather then /home, only option, right? And if I fresh install ubuntu to update, it is very complex to save those settings for save locations?
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror: wait
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: answer me. why you want to do that?
<truepurple> The answer should be so obvious and I find myself explaining this over and over, and the reason is immaterial really to how to get it done, but fine
<NRWlion> hi there
<bioterror> hi!
<IAmNotThatGuy> why you want to do that? you can creata  separate NTFS partition in which you can save any documents and can access from a M$ machine
<IAmNotThatGuy> why saving it in HOME?
<truepurple> If I can not load saves from one to the other, whether game saves or wordpad saves or graphics saves or whatever, I have to recreate my efforts on each OS, effectively my dualboot system is two systems, rather then one
<bioterror> IAmNotThatGuy, no point in that
<truepurple> I am not trying to save it in home
<bioterror> IAmNotThatGuy, correctly mounted windows partition does that job with symlinks
<IAmNotThatGuy> why you want to save it in home?
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: ^
<truepurple> I DON'T!
<bioterror> actually
<IAmNotThatGuy> hmm! then you can save it in an NTFS partition right?
<bioterror> I would symlink Documents folder of Windows account to linux system's Documents
<truepurple> So I guess I have to tell each program independently that I want to save it on the NTFS shared partition, rather then /home, only option, right? And if I fresh install ubuntu
<truepurple> IAmNotThatGuy: Exactly what I was talking about!
<IAmNotThatGuy> please provide me some documents that will automatically get saved in home
<IAmNotThatGuy> applications
<IAmNotThatGuy> example/sample
<truepurple> Don't most every program under linux save to home, that is why if you reinstall ubuntu fresh you keep all your saves
<bioterror> I might save them into /tmp or even /var/tmp/
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<bioterror> depends how dangerous I feel myself at the moment
<truepurple> That is the whole point of putting /home in a separate partition, right?
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: so you want the applications you installed and not the documents
<truepurple> Because /home has stuff like saves in it, right?
<truepurple> IAmNotThatGuy: No, the saves etc.
<IAmNotThatGuy> home is to save user saving documents and not the applications
<IAmNotThatGuy> like desktop and other stuff
<IAmNotThatGuy> if you save the documents in desktop, then it will be in /home
<truepurple> So if a game called battle for wesnoth under ubuntu saves, those saves are not in /home? And if I were to fresh install ubuntu, I would lose them?
<IAmNotThatGuy> the reason why we give separate /home is when our system gets crashed due to some plays, you can have the documents you saved in desktop.
<truepurple> You lose most saves if you lose ubuntu OS?
<IAmNotThatGuy> when you RE-INSTALl, you will lose if you dont have a separate /home
<IAmNotThatGuy> thats the use
<truepurple> So they all save to /home, right?! MAKE UP YOUR MIND PLEASE!
<bioterror> truepurple, the files should be under ~/.config/ or ~/.something
<truepurple> Do saves normally go to /home or not??????
<IAmNotThatGuy> what kinda saves?
<truepurple> ANY KIND!
<IAmNotThatGuy> give example for that
<truepurple> Saves means progress within any application
<truepurple> I did already, battle for wesnoth
<IAmNotThatGuy> a game right?
<truepurple> yes
<IAmNotThatGuy> what will you do by accessing it in M$ ?
<truepurple> Or some word program, officeword or whatever
<truepurple> Dont change the bloody topic please
<bioterror> % ls .widelands                     .:15:02:35 on 11-07-20:.
<bioterror> config  replays  save
<IAmNotThatGuy> word or others can be sawed anywhere
<truepurple> Those go to /home, right?
<IAmNotThatGuy> and you can edit the config
 * Puck` pokes IAmNotThatGuy 
<Puck`> I'm on here all the time
<truepurple> but the default is /home, right?
 * IAmNotThatGuy waves over Puck` 
<bioterror> truepurple, the default is ̃~/
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: all word documents asks you where to save
<IAmNotThatGuy> its only your games and other stuff which depends on where you install
<IAmNotThatGuy> sup Puck` ?
<truepurple> They install automatically where they are set to, they don't give you a option as to where to install
<Puck`> all's cool and good
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: you can alter the config if oyu know how to do that ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> and word document and others presentation docs can be saved anywhere
<IAmNotThatGuy> not just in /home
<truepurple> alter what config for what purpose
<truepurple> But they default to /home, right???
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> your home folder is under /home
<IAmNotThatGuy> lemme clarify you some point. just keep quiet until I say to talk. please do that for my sake
<IAmNotThatGuy> truepurple: okay?
<truepurple> fine
<truepurple> just please be consistant with yourself
<IAmNotThatGuy> 1) word documents can be saved anywhere
<IAmNotThatGuy> 2) games will be installed in ubuntu directories. Yes, I do accept the config files will be saved in /home. But you cant use it in M$.
<IAmNotThatGuy> 3) I do believe that all applications that runs in common for both M$ and Ubuntu askes/prompts you and asks where to save
<IAmNotThatGuy> 4) /home is for people like me, who has some linux applications and needs those config files when my system crashes.(this can never be used with M$)
<IAmNotThatGuy> 5) my last point is an example. Web browsers saves it to documents. but you can change the location you want it to save
<truepurple> Saves can be used for both OS though AFAIK
<IAmNotThatGuy> please clarify me what you want now
<truepurple> And I just checked, and battle for wesnoth bafflyingly does not let you choose where the saves go
<truepurple> Hell, I don't even know how to find out where the saves are
<IAmNotThatGuy> how can you use that config in M$?
<IAmNotThatGuy> wesnoth bafflyingly saves in M$
<IAmNotThatGuy> just answer that to me
<truepurple> I don't understand the quesiton
<truepurple> question
<truepurple> And I am talking about saves, not configs
<IAmNotThatGuy> how can you use that wesnoth bafflyingly saves in M$?
<IAmNotThatGuy> answer me
<truepurple> That question looks like gibberish
<IAmNotThatGuy> yeah! I am feeling the same for your question
<truepurple> What the hell is a "M$" for example?
<IAmNotThatGuy> microsoft
<IAmNotThatGuy> MS
<IAmNotThatGuy> we always try to avoid mentioning it
<truepurple> If you don't understand what I am asking, just say you don't rather then string random words together and demand a answer as a way to say you don't understand me
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okay fine. I cant get you. wait for someone to answer you
<IAmNotThatGuy> thank you
<truepurple> How can I tell where "battle for wesnoth" a game, saves its files?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Puck`: busy?
<truepurple> IAmNotThatGuy: Do you understand that last question?
<IAmNotThatGuy> goto that directory and find the .config file which is hidden and in that it will tell the saved path
<IAmNotThatGuy> and I dont know where that directory is. just search about that application and find
<truepurple> What directory? I have no idea where the game is installed even.
<truepurple> I tried that, I typed in the name of the game and did a search
<truepurple> Nothing came up
<IAmNotThatGuy> search in google and find its readme
<IAmNotThatGuy> and I am not supporting that game
<IAmNotThatGuy> find the game channel and ask them this question
<truepurple> Oh, the search function shows nothing to show its making any progress, after a time it came up
<truepurple> Its a hidden file, right? that config?
<Puck`> IAmNotThatGuy: at work, why you askin'? (:
<truepurple> which means it wont show up with searches?
<NRWlion> hi truepurple
<truepurple> hi
<NRWlion> i am following the conversation a bit now ... but i am not clear, what you wanna do
<IAmNotThatGuy> Puck`: Just come fore some chats once in a while. Idling doesn't mean that you are here :P
<truepurple> I am trying to set up saves and other files on a independant NTFS partition to share between ubuntu and windows
<NRWlion> ok, in other words you are looking for a way to share documents between Linux and windows?
<truepurple> documents and other things
<truepurple> like saves
<Puck`> IAmNotThatGuy: I'm chatting on other channels (:
<Puck`> so I am here (:
<NRWlion> ok, docs are not difficult
<IAmNotThatGuy> but not in UBT right?
<Puck`> once someone highlights my name, I'm paying attention
<IAmNotThatGuy> I highlighted your name before 4 days Puck` :P
<truepurple> But some other saves are, like battle for wesnoth for example, still trying to even figure out where its saves are going, it doesnt let me choose the location anyway
<NRWlion> truepurple: what do you mean by saves? most windows games are not really compatible with linux
<truepurple> Battle for wesnoth has native for both linux and windows
<IAmNotThatGuy> please ask it in http://forums.wesnoth.org/
<IAmNotThatGuy> they can help you finding it
<Puck`> IAmNotThatGuy: you didn't, I would've seen that, irssi keeps track of them (:
<IAmNotThatGuy> No I mentioned your name in -team
<IAmNotThatGuy> not here
<NRWlion> truepurple: have you tried to search the battle of wesnoth forums?
<truepurple> Yeah but I am not just asking for that game
<truepurple> I need a way that doesn't tax my sanity to not only have such a common save location, but have linux remember those save location settings after a fresh install
<NRWlion> ok, for this game i guess we - as linux community - will not be very helpful but simple docs like *.docx or *.odt can be shared on a "normal" FAT32 Partition
<NRWlion> truepurple: for questions regarding the games i would highly recommend to ask in the forums!
<NRWlion> here you will not get an appropriate answer
<truepurple> NRWlion: Or NTFS, right?
<NRWlion> truepurple: i would go FAT32 to be shure
<NRWlion> or you have a look at Samba Networking
<NRWlion> truepurple: http://www.samba.org/
<truepurple> Yeah I looked at that earlier, but I wasn't able to figure out what it was fore
<truepurple> for
<truepurple> and do you have any specific reason to go fat32, or is this idle parania?
<truepurple> Anyway, I don't think fat32 supports a 2tb HDD
<NRWlion> truepurple: NTFS is readable by linux but i have made better (more positive) experiences with FAT32 to change docs between Linux / Windows
<NRWlion> btw http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch01.html << this is a short description on what Samba is and what it does
<truepurple> Please contrast one exp/possible outcome with another of the opposing FS
<NRWlion> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/mounting-a-windows-xp-ntfs-partition-in-linux/ << another posibilty is to mount a NTFS into Linux
<truepurple> NRWlion: samba looks like its for people with more then one PC, not one dual booted PC
<NRWlion> truepurple: thats why i posted the pendrivelinux link
<truepurple> So samba is not any good for what I need?
<NRWlion> which allows you to mount a windows partition in your Linux Installation
<NRWlion> truepurple: depends but if you have a dual-boot PC (which would have been a highly important information for us!) then the pendrivelinux link is more appropreate
<truepurple> NRWlion: What do you call a "windows partition"?
<NRWlion> Windows Partition == NTFS Partition
<truepurple> Even if there are no windows files, right?
<NRWlion> truepurple: the problem is, that windows is not able to read the default formats of linux
<NRWlion> so you need a NTFS to access the files
<truepurple> They call it a windows partition,  even if no windows files on it, right?
<NRWlion> its called "Windows partition" cause windows needs NTFS
<truepurple> EVen if no windows files?
<NRWlion> truepurple: man are you reading what i am trying to explain?
<truepurple> I just want a yes/no answer so I can be sure I understood you right
<NRWlion> truepurple: ok lets to a little tour through windows. please let me ask some questions only answer with YES / NO!
<truepurple> Not like you did...
<NRWlion> for windows you have a partition where your system files are stored, this partition should be formated with NTFS, right?
<NRWlion> truepurple: am i right? your system partition (think its C:\) is formated in NTFS, right?
<truepurple> win7, yes
<NRWlion> ok, i am having a win7 laptop in front of me too
<NRWlion> lets do a little test
<NRWlion> pls go to computer and click right on C:\
<truepurple> I was not testing you, just wanted to make sure I understood you right
<truepurple> I dont have a laptop
<NRWlion> truepurple: i am trying to make you understand
<NRWlion> but you are able to open a windows file explorer, arent you?
<truepurple> I doubt I need one anyway
<truepurple> from ubuntu?
<NRWlion> no from win8
<NRWlion> win7
<truepurple> No, I am using ubuntu right now...
<NRWlion> ok, lets try another angle: what is the default file system of ubuntu?
<NRWlion> truepurple: pls do not think i am fooling you. i am just trying to make you understand
<truepurple> What is the way/command to show hidden files?
<truepurple> EXT 4
<NRWlion> ok do you know the default file system of windows?
<NRWlion> btw i dont know the command for hidden files :(
<NRWlion> sorry
<truepurple> Win7, NTFS, we have gone through this alreadyt
<NRWlion> ok, and u can confirm that windows isnt able to access EXT4, right?
<truepurple>  What directory does ~ stand for again?
<truepurple> Not normally, no
<truepurple> But there is a addon that allows at least EXT 3
<NRWlion> you dont need an adon cause Linux is able to access NTFS!
<NRWlion> so if you have a NTFS formatted HDD you simply need to mount it to linux
<NRWlion> ;) u understand me now?
<truepurple> I understood that from the beginning
<truepurple> of our conversation anyway
<NRWlion> (12:59:44) truepurple: I was not testing you, just wanted to make sure I understood you right <<< well that seems to be a lie if I watch this line there
<NRWlion> sw0rdfish: hi there
<sw0rdfish> hello
<truepurple> NRWlion: Was that some elaborate way to throw my words back in my face?
<NRWlion> truepurple: no offense i was just more than confused
<truepurple> More then confused? Itchy as well?
<NRWlion> truepurple: but if needed pls except my appoligies
<truepurple> Well since you wasted my time with that elaborate bit just to throw my words in my face, would you help me now?
<NRWlion> truepurple: tell me how
<NRWlion> i have posted a link with explanations
<truepurple> NTFS partitions, even empty of any windows files, are commonly called windows partitions?
 * NRWlion nods
<NRWlion> simply to the fact that NTFS is commonly know as a windows default file system
<truepurple> If I mount a NTFS partition, do I have to remount it every time I load ubuntu?
<NRWlion> truepurple: i am not quite sure
<NRWlion> hang on a sec
<coalwater> truepurple, you can add it to fstab
<truepurple> I googled fstab, it says "for other uses has been superseded in recent years by automatic mounting." but ubuntu won't automatically mount NTFS partitions?
<NRWlion> coalwater: are you able to provide a written step by step how to?
<coalwater> truepurple, my coworker here is using natty and he has it working
<truepurple> It didnt automount itself?
<coalwater> what is the line u have in fstab
<truepurple> I am assuming your not asking me that
<coalwater> well actually i am
<coalwater> u said i tried it and u added it to fstab but it didn't auto mount
<coalwater> so what did u write in fstab
<truepurple> No I asked "It didnt automount itself?" You said your coworker got it to work, did it automount itself or was fstab necessary?
<NRWlion> truepurple: i can only answer this question with an example from my working station: if you plug in a usb HDD its connected automatically
<truepurple> A NTFS usb HDD?
<NRWlion> truepurple: affirmative
<NRWlion> but i cant tell you how i did this cause i am not at home atm
<coalwater> truepurple, if u want the drives to auto mount u need to place them on the fstab, otherwise it wont mount till u click it....
<NRWlion> truepurple: maybe this would help: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html << its about the basic functions of fstab
<truepurple> If it automounts, I wouldn't need fstab!
<NRWlion> as i said before i am not sure why this works with me. so i would go the safer way to work with fstab (my personal opinion)
<coalwater> truepurple, what are u trying to do, because i dont think we understand each other
<truepurple> Doesn't ubuntu automatically detect partitions and automatically mount them without me needing to mess around with fstab?
<coalwater> no
<coalwater> it detects them but it doesn't auto mount
<coalwater> it only mounts system drives
<truepurple> It automounts my usb flash drives though
<truepurple> and my DVD drive
<coalwater> yes
<coalwater> if urs doesnt then check nautilus settings
<coalwater> media tab
<truepurple> So why not another partition?
<coalwater> u can file a bug on launchpad if u dont like that, that's how ubuntu is designed
<truepurple> k
<coalwater> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785263
 * IAmNotThatGuy follows coalwater's links
<truepurple> thanks
<coalwater> this is the so called fstab method
<coalwater> for drives
<truepurple> coalwater: Does where you mount it, matter any?
<NRWlion> once again personal opinion: i would mount it into /media to have a proper overview!
<the_fool> Hello world, After some recent updates my trackpad switched the two finger click from being a middle mouse button to a right mouse click which has made browsing the web a pain (tabbing). I've been playing around with xinput, but haven't found a way to just change the two finger click. If someone could point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.
<the_fool> Anyone?
<coalwater> sorry the_fool i don't really know
<kristian-aalborg> yo all
<kristian-aalborg> anyone went the "old desktop as media center" route?
<the_fool> Hello world, After some recent updates my trackpad switched the two finger click from being a middle mouse button to a right mouse click which has made browsing the web a pain (tabbing). I've been playing around with xinput, but haven't found a way to just change the two finger click. If someone could point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.
<Captainkrtek> hello
<Gabe_PR_2E151> Greetings Everybody
<Gabe_PR_2E151> I have a simple question.... Hopefully one of you will be able to help me out.
<nit-wit> howdy, what's up
<Gabe_PR_2E151> I don't know why but my ubuntu system is not allowing me to change directories within my user account
<Gabe_PR_2E151> for example if I would like to go to my Downloads folder in the terminal
<charlie-tca> How are you trying to do it? What is the exact command you are using?
<Gabe_PR_2E151> and I type cd /home/"username"/Downloads  all the output i get is : there is not such a directories
<Gabe_PR_2E151> what i am typing is
<Gabe_PR_2E151> cd /home/gabriel/Downloads
<nit-wit> Gabe_PR_2E151, it is cd ~/Downloads
<charlie-tca> um, open a terminal, type ls and hit enter (That is LS in small letters)
<Gabe_PR_2E151> that worked
<Gabe_PR_2E151> thanks
<charlie-tca> That will show the directories in your home, and you can see if Downloads exists
<bioterror> nit-wit, no! it's cd /h/s/Down<tab> ;)
<nit-wit> bioterror,  `/=home, and user
<nit-wit> *~/
<Gabe_PR_2E151> that's funny
<Gabe_PR_2E151> I just did the whole cd ~/Downloads
<Gabe_PR_2E151> and it worked but the I tried to go the powerpanel-1.2-0 folder inside the Downloads folder and it says that there is not such a drectory
<Gabe_PR_2E151> however when I do ls
<Gabe_PR_2E151> it shows me the folder  i am trying to ge to
<Gabe_PR_2E151> gabriel@Gabe-Linux:~/Downloads$ ls
<Gabe_PR_2E151> adobeair (1).deb            powerpanel-1.2-0
<Gabe_PR_2E151> adobeair.deb                powerpanel_1.2_amd64 (1).deb
<Gabe_PR_2E151> dsassistant_Linux_1593.zip  powerpanel_1.2_amd64.deb
<Gabe_PR_2E151> linux                       powerpanel_1.2_x86_64.tar.gz
<Gabe_PR_2E151> NETGEAR_WNDR3700v2.cfg      system76-driver-2.6.5.deb
<Gabe_PR_2E151> gabriel@Gabe-Linux:~/Downloads$ cd /powerpanel-1.2.-0
<Gabe_PR_2E151> bash: cd: /powerpanel-1.2.-0: No such file or directory
<Gabe_PR_2E151> gabriel@Gabe-Linux:~/Downloads$ cd ~/powerpanel-1.2-0
<Gabe_PR_2E151> bash: cd: /home/gabriel/powerpanel-1.2-0: No such file or directory
<Gabe_PR_2E151> gabriel@Gabe-Linux:~/Downloads$
<Gabe_PR_2E151> any idea why that's happening
<nit-wit> aDo you have a regular desktop? Are you trying to install something?
<Gabe_PR_2E151> I have a regular ubuntu 11.04
<nit-wit> so you're tring to install?
<nit-wit> IE the cd
<Gabe_PR_2E151> I am trying to install the power panel package that's in my Downloads folder
<Gabe_PR_2E151> whats IE?
<nit-wit> what ddid it download as  ie=for example
<nit-wit> the original download was a tar?
<Gabe_PR_2E151> it is a tar
<nit-wit> Which kind
<Gabe_PR_2E151> I don't know
<Gabe_PR_2E151> let me check
<Gabe_PR_2E151> powerpanel_1.2_x86_64.tar.gz
<nit-wit> personally I'm not real good in this area, I rarely install this way, so others here will get you going, it helps to know the whole picture.:)
<Gabe_PR_2E151> i also downloaded the .deb package for it
<Gabe_PR_2E151> do you know how to do that?
<nit-wit> Gabe_PR_2E151, I use gdebi for debs, just install it sudo apt-get install gdebi
<nit-wit> I am pretty familiar with the cli but in some areas I don't bother when there are good gui's
<Gabe_PR_2E151> ok
<Gabe_PR_2E151> and now what
<Gabe_PR_2E151> i already installed the gdebi
<nit-wit> right click the deb and see if gdebi runs it
<Gabe_PR_2E151> ok
<Gabe_PR_2E151> one sec
<nit-wit> I like gdebi as it will show missing dependencies
<nit-wit> Gabe_PR_2E151, here is the tar instalation from the site as well. http://www.cyberpowersystems.com/user-manuals/PPL-1.2_InstallationGuide_TAR.pdf
<nit-wit> here is the deb http://www.cyberpowersystems.com/user-manuals/PPL-1.2_InstallationGuide_Deb.pdf
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-21
<helloicanseeu> hi, how to setup dpms using 'xset' for secondary monitor in dual monitors
<nexus> Can anyone please help me out installing .net framework 2 or 4 with wine on ubuntu. I am stuck with it. Everything appears to be fine with installation but it is not installed successfully
<M0hi> ne
<M0hi> err
<M0hi> he left :{
<benonsoftware> Question: How do I make a C# program in Ubuntu?
<coalwater> i think there's mono...
<benonsoftware> coalwater: Ahhh. Mono doesn't work for me
<coalwater> well, i never used it, i just read about it
<coalwater> http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<coalwater> i dont know if there's a package for ubuntu
<stlsaint> HEYO
<stlsaint> opps
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> I want to run a few X desktops... one with a terminal, one with ncmpc and one with vlc... what's the proper approach?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: what are you doing?
<holstein> seems like you might not need x depending on what you need vlc for
<holstein> theres a commandline vlc - cvlc... you could just run what you want in screen, and connect back to it whenever
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, media center... my greatest hack so far, I hope
<kristian-aalborg> I need X for the movies... I also think I can get a slightly less aliased term/ncmpc
<kristian-aalborg> but the green Terminus will look killer on the TV :)
<holstein> screen is the trick though... you set up ssh there, and connect in from whatever machine you want
<holstein> get whatever playing in ncmpc inside screen, and ssh to the box from anywhere and reconnect
<kristian-aalborg> screen is awesome
<kristian-aalborg> and yes, the functionality I want can be done by screen
<kristian-aalborg> ... but the "X" is the problem so far
<holstein> if it has to be in the GUI, i would just use the workspaces
<kristian-aalborg> of what WM?
<kristian-aalborg> also, I don't want to use mouse
<holstein> whatever
<kristian-aalborg> sounds like a new WM, is it coded by hipsters? :P
<holstein> its going to be challenging to use any of the major WM's without a mouse
<kristian-aalborg> matchbox is cool
<holstein> i use synergy with my netbook
<kristian-aalborg> http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/gnu-screen-screenrc-configuration-file-p13/
<kristian-aalborg> yummy
<kristian-aalborg> openbox will do what I want
<samsul> Hello everybody uot there....
<samsul> is there anyone here?
<IAmNotThatGuy> !ask | samsul
<ubot2> samsul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<samsul> okay, here is the question.. is Ubuntu can be bootabel from extend partition?
<IAmNotThatGuy> samsul, extended partition?
<IAmNotThatGuy> can you elaborate it? sorry for being late
<samsul> yeah, the primary partition was full (4 partition)
<Abhijit> samsul, yes it is.
<IAmNotThatGuy> samsul, you can install an operating system in the primary partition of a hard disk. if you have another HDD, you can do in its primary partition. but not in logical partitions I believe
<samsul> or, i should install Ubuntu without swap partition?
<IAmNotThatGuy> swap is like a virtual RAM samsul
<samsul> Do you mean i can not install an operating system in logical partition...
<IAmNotThatGuy> samsul, all your primary partitions are used by other OS?
<samsul> and we can not run Linux system without swap?
<samsul> yes,
<IAmNotThatGuy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/installation/Partitioning according to that you can
<IAmNotThatGuy> samsul, please take a look and say whether  it clarifies your query
<samsul> okay, i'll check it. Thanks IAmNotThatGuy..
<IAmNotThatGuy> (:
<coalwater> who said linux needed swap
<coalwater> as long as u have enough ram its fin
<coalwater> fine
<coalwater> IAmNotThatGuy, you could try swapoff on terminal :D lol
<coalwater> anyway, im going home :D see u guys later
<IAmNotThatGuy> coalwater, I never mentioned that he needs a swap
<IAmNotThatGuy> :P
<coalwater> o ok :D
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> anyway :D im free :D
<IAmNotThatGuy> coalwater, dont sleep :P
<samsul> i said
<samsul> i was asking...
<coalwater> why not IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> samsul, /ignore coalwater :D
<coalwater> lol
<samsul> :D
<yuler> After a delay, my system is setup to screen lock, then power off the monitor.  Upon reactivating, sometimes the screen is readable for a few seconds, then the screen lock dialogue box activates.  How do I fix it?
<samsul> yuler : may be you sould deactive lock screen..
<IAmNotThatGuy> yuler, whats your OS version?
<holstein> yuler: i disable screen lock
<yuler> Ubuntu 10.10 (with updates).  I'd like to keep both screen lock and monitor power off.
<holstein> yuler: so, the problem is the little splash of the screen when you return?
<holstein> i would probably stick with the LTS for things like that... but i have to say, im not sure if 10.04 does that or not
<holstein> i suppose you should try to isolate the graphics driver
<holstein> maybe see if you see the same behavior using the VESA driver
<yuler> I'm using the latest proprietary Nvidia driver for the 6200 vidcard
<holstein> yuler: have you witnessed the behavior with the vesa driver?
<yuler> No, because I don't know how to make VESA drivers active in Ubuntu.
<holstein> yuler: i would probably use a live CD, and use safe graphics mode
<yuler> That sounds easy enough.
<yuler> I'll check back when I've tested that.
<holstein> otherwise, you'll be dealing with a proprietary driver bug
<holstein> that'll be challenging to deal with...
<yuler> Thanks.  Will do.
<tester> hi there I delete ubiquity because it skiped the username and password part
<tester> is there a way to re-install
<holstein> tester: however you feel comfortable dealing with packages should be fine... synaptic or the software center or sudo apt-get install ubiquity
<tester> thanks
<bobweaver> it still keeps on not letting me change username and password
<philipballew> is kde or gnome more powerful?
<bobweaver> ok it still wont let me enter username and password
<AndrewMC> philipballew: KDE will use more resources then GNOME will, I personally prefer GNOME
<philipballew> AndrewMC, haha, my comp has 1 gig of ram. i might try xfce, or something
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-22
<CLF1> Can someone please help me with a problem seeing my USB hard drive on network.  permissions keep reverting back to "forbidden"
<holstein> CLF1: hey
<holstein> whats the issue?
<CLF1> I can't seem to get the drive to show up on network
<CLF1> I change properties of drive in file manager, but it changes back
<holstein> what does 'on network' mean?
<CLF1> i can see on windows box, but cannot open the it
<CLF1> yes
<holstein> hmmm... im not following
<holstein> you have a USB hard drive?
<CLF1> 2 TB USB HD, trying to share from Kubuntu server
<CLF1> yes
<holstein> CLF1: and you are sharing that with samba?
<CLF1> trying to
<holstein> i would just do ssh, and make windows use that personally
<CLF1> what is ssh
<holstein> i had a *much* easier time when i stopped making linux speak windows, and when the other way
<CLF1> I get it working, but when I reboot the kubuntu, to goes away
<holstein> that being said, try sharing something local thats not on the USB drive, and see if you can use that via samba
<CLF1> been at this for a few days
<CLF1> I can see the box  in the workgroup, but that's it
<holstein> CLF1: so, try a share thats not on the USB drive, see if that works
<CLF1> okay
<holstein> CLF1: what do you do to make it work after you reboot?
<CLF1> I can see the cdrom drive :-)
<CLF1> re-write the smb.conf and chmod it
<holstein> CLF1: what do you rewrite?
<CLF1> I replace the entire file
<holstein> with what?
<CLF1> my back up
<holstein> CLF1: next time, skip that step, and try the chmod only
<holstein> CLF1: thats something you could script
<CLF1> how do I remount, I disconnected the drive
<holstein> depends
<holstein> usually, they just show up and auto mount
<holstein> sudo mount whatever
<CLF1> okay that's what I needed
<CLF1> okay, so when I open the drive's properties, I see owner, group, others and they all default to forbidden, I can change it, but it doesn't save the change
<holstein> CLF1: this is going to be tricky
<holstein> is it fat32? ntfs?
<CLF1> you're telling me  ntfs
<CLF1> I get it working, then power out or restart and I have to retool the entire thing to get it working
<holstein> CLF1: your asking for something rather odd
<holstein> you are asking for a windows filesystem on external media to show up after boot, and be integrated into the samba sharing situation
<holstein> ideally, whatever drive/volume you are sharing via samba would be local
<CLF1> should't I be able to see it on my home network
<holstein> CLF1: *if* you will always have that drive plugged in, add it in /etc/fstab and the chmod will persist
<holstein> CLF1: you are able to see it
<holstein> after you chmod
<CLF1> sure
<holstein> this is what i would expect
<CLF1> but I can't map to it
<holstein> CLF1: you can do whatever if you put it in fstab
<holstein> but, if the drive is not present, it wont boot
<CLF1> what for example should I add to the fstab
<holstein> CLF1: the USB drive
<CLF1> okay
<holstein> CLF1: you should read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<CLF1> that's cool I'm there
<holstein> and know how to recover that file with a live CD
<CLF1> something like /dev/sda1 /mnt/COYOTE_DRIVE  ext 3  defaults 0 0
<holstein> sure... if you reformat ext3
<CLF1> let me ask you this...is Ubuntu and Kubuntu basically the same in terms of commands and functions?
<CLF1> i'm just basically teaching myself this Linux stuff....
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> CLF1: its all the same repositories
<holstein> they are not the same at all, but they are capable of being exactly the same
<CLF1> IOkay..i'm off to see if I can get this thing working again.  thaks for yor the time.....I'm going to read up in the documentation ....i
<holstein> CLF1: sure... you can get it :)
<holstein> good luck
<CLF1> is there a chance I need to install some sort of functionality for SAMba to work properly
<holstein> CLF1: maybe.. thats why i suggest using a local directory... make sure samba is working as expected otherwise
<holstein> then, troubleshoot the USB seperately
<holstein> from what you have said, it seems like samba is in a functional state
<CLF1> thanks for helping me
<holstein> anytime
<CLF1> you still there
<CLF1> holstein you still here
<CLF1> I can't see the file sharing tab under sharing, anyone got the fix?
<computer_> hi! with in the last month i keep being ask to enter a password before i am connected to the local network at home eventhough the laptop is set to automatically login on start-up
<computer_> anyone know why that is? using 11.04
<computer_> hi! I'm using 11.04. In the last month i keep being ask to enter a password before i am connected to the local network at home even though the laptop is set to automatically login on start-up anyone know why his started and how to fix?
<holstein> CLF1: im not sure what you are looking for there
<holstein> check out smbclient https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<philipballew> how can i change my local ip from dhcp to static?
<holstein> its not unlike this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<holstein> i think you can do it easily with the GUI though...
<philipballew> its on a cli server i have
<philipballew> i would rather do it in the terminal myself
<holstein> OK, so its a lot like that then :)
<philipballew> vi is my friend. haha
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<holstein> yeah, or vi... whatever
<M0hi> lol
<holstein> you'll see it
 * holstein out... GN
<philipballew> night holstein
<nit-wit> see you holstein
<philipballew> can someone help me with this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<DraZoro> philipballew: Hello ...which step give you problem ?
<philipballew> well thw whole thing
<philipballew> i just installed the server and just ssh'ed into it. now i wanna set up static ip so i can set that up with port forwording and then i can ssh into it from far away
<DraZoro> philipballew: You can use any text editor
<philipballew> i like vi
<philipballew> nano is good to
<philipballew> this is the server edition im usin
<DraZoro> Ok
<DraZoro> Did you manage to ssh in the server ?
<philipballew> yes i did
<DraZoro> Changed and save the new ip settings
<philipballew> ?
<DraZoro> I mean have you edited the /etc/network/interfaces file
<philipballew> no, i have done nothing
<DraZoro> sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces should open the file to edit from the server
<philipballew> done
<DraZoro> I think you should have just two lines ...which the default is DHCP and you what static right ?
<philipballew> yeah. thats what i have
<DraZoro> Change the "iface inet dhcp " to "ifcace inet static"
<philipballew> ok.
<DraZoro> Then just add the rest of the other lines just like in the tutorial above
<philipballew> okay. thanks!
<DraZoro> When done just saving just run ....sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<philipballew> seemes easy enough
<philipballew> hopefully i dont mess up the system
<DraZoro> You can make use of ...."ifconfig eth0" to verify that you have the new IP Address
<DraZoro> philipballew: Back up is always a good move
<philipballew> true
<philipballew> should do that probably
<DraZoro> philipballew: We could have started with "sudo cp -av /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak" :)
<DraZoro> Are you also adding the name server as well ?
<philipballew> next time?
<philipballew> haha
<DraZoro> Cool
<philipballew> what is name server exactly?
<DraZoro> DNS ..Domain Name Server
<DraZoro> Something I still owe a visit never configured one so far
 * DraZoro is amazed by the thunderbird quick version movement ....version 6 beta 1 out 
<philipballew> so if im just hooked up to a basic router i dont need to mess with that probably
 * philipballew mozilla is movin fast
<fedy> popey: how do you install the light weight alt. to screencasting?
<DraZoro> philipballew: I was away ...Your router is in charge of giving IP addresses ? Also check if you can access internet from the server as well provided you need it.
<philipballew> i did. everything works now!
<DraZoro> Great
<philipballew> now to decide what to put onto the server
<philipballew> :)
<E3D3> How can I make archives when right-clicking in/on a directory with Dolpin ?
<tsimpson> *gerr* I was going to respond, but people have no patience these days
<coalwater> tsimpson, +1 :D
<e3> Does someone knows about a Dolphin problem with its context-menu ?
<CLF1> why is chmod applied after the samba config file is writen instead of applying the chmod within the samba config when the share is  identified
<holstein> CLF1: if you have it added to /etc/fstab, and chmod the mountpoint, you should be good to go
<holstein> i gotta run though :.
<holstein> :/
<CLF1> my dolphin won't save share permisson changes anyone that can give me a hand
<CLF1> /dev/sdb1 on /media/COYOTE_DRIVE type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<CLF1> when I click aplications>settings>samba, nothing happens?  Why?
<froq> will I come across any trouble if I upgrade form 10.10 to 11.04?
<BGL> pretty sure 11.04 formats your hd if it finds 10.10 on it
<yuler> I'm having problems with screen lock. Upon exiting display power management, I can see and interact with the system for a moment before the screen lock password dialogue appears.  Upon logging into safe mode to presumably rule out proprietary Nvidia drivers using VESA mode, the screen lock dialogue doesn't appear at all.
<philipballew> when im installing ubuntu, it asks if i want to use something called lvm, ive always wondered if i need that
<m4n1sh> philipballew: you mostly wont need it
<m4n1sh> if you are interested, then you can learn more about it or simply ignore that and install ubuntu without any troubles
<philipballew> i should just install without it probably
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-23
<earthling_> Did you guys download the "base-files" recommended update from Update Manager?  How important is it?
<holstein> earthling_: whats up?
<earthling_> hi holstein
<holstein> i usually look over the upgrades and take them
<earthling_> it doesn't have any linked project page
<earthling_> me too
<holstein> linked project?
<earthling_> from Launch Pad or CVE
<earthling_> etc..
<holstein> i disable the update manager, and auto whatever
<holstein> i just run sudo apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade when needed, and google what i need
<earthling_> so you download all the recommended and important security updates?
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/base-files
<holstein> earthling_: unless i dont want/need one of them for some reason
<earthling_> that page is from hardy heron version? that was the last time it was updated?
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/base-files
<earthling_> I see it has a lot of versions
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/base-files
<holstein> it wont change in function
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/base-files
<earthling_> I'm using lucid
<holstein> me too
<earthling_> it says "essential" so I guess its pretty important
<holstein> well, its essential :)
<earthling_> yep :)
<earthling_> thx
<earthling_> have you thought about updating to 10.10?
<holstein> hmmm... sure
<earthling_> I'm happy with lucid, wonder if the next is better
<holstein> am i going to?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i might install 11.10 on my netbook
<holstein> and i install ubuntustudio testing images often for all versions
<earthling_> it does seem to slow down sometimes for me, I log out and log in and it speeds up
<earthling_> I see
<earthling_> testing images is that like booting from a usb drive?
<holstein> well, it could be... but i need to install them locally to test JACK with audio hardware
<holstein> for the most part, its gotta be on metal
<earthling_> so its like dual boot system?
<earthling_> partitions
<holstein> sometimes i can get away with that, but i have a spare box
<earthling_> do programs need to be closed when I use Update Manager?
<earthling_> I remember on windows it always said to close programs when installing new programs
<philipballew> no. you dont
<philipballew> earthling_, when it is installing updates no closing id required. maybe in some special circumstance, but nothing i have seen.
<earthling_> interesting
<stlsaint> earthling_: he is correct, you can have programs open when installing, now when updating or upgrading a package like say firefox, you will have to restart firefox but that is it
<earthling_> I see
<philipballew> but that is only after you have installed, and only to get the new features/patches
<philipballew> is there a way when installing ubuntu to select the packages i want to install when installing. I want to have a somewhat minimal. one task install on a old laptop
<holstein> philipballew: you could make your own live CD with something like UCK or remastersys
<nlsthzn> philipballew: or install minimal without GUI and go from there... easiest way is to install server edition...
<holstein> yeah, in the alternate installer theres a CLI only option
<philipballew> it has 128 mb of ram
<philipballew> i plan to upgrade soon though
<philipballew> want to find the one that will make the computer run fastest
<holstein> try http://zenix-os.net/
<philipballew> looks intresting
<stlsaint> +1 for zenix
<philipballew> never heard of it
<nlsthzn> can laso look at bodhi in that case...
<philipballew> currently it has debian cli only on it
<stlsaint> philipballew: what does?
<holstein> the lappy with 128 of ram ^^
<stlsaint> philipballew: if zenix isnt your fancy you will want to check out lubuntu
<philipballew> will lxde run on that little ram?
<philipballew> might not
<stlsaint> philipballew: lubuntu can
<stlsaint> philipballew: feel free to join the #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic channels to chat it up with them
<philipballew> but without slowing down all the time?
<stlsaint> philipballew: depends on what you will be doing
<stlsaint> philipballew: you cannot expect a 2GB ram performance with only 128 mb
<philipballew> playing music
<holstein> philipballew: you got 128 of ram...
<philipballew> i can up it if i decide its worth the 20 bucks
<stlsaint> philipballew: if playing music all you will be doing then why even install an entire OS?
<philipballew> here is what i wanna do.
<stlsaint> philipballew: go with a minimal install, install fluxbox IF you really need gui and use a cli based music player
<philipballew> have a machine hooked up to a external hard drive with all my music and play the files from there
<philipballew> or say ssh into my desktop and just grab them
<holstein> yeah, mp3blaster, something ncurses or CLI
<philipballew> i have csum
<stlsaint> philipballew: my suggestion still stands
<stlsaint> philipballew: dont even bother installing an entire os
<holstein> you could have speakers hooked up to it, and run a player in screen, connect and reconnect via SSH
<philipballew> what exactly would you do
<holstein> or stream as an ssh share or whatever...
<philipballew> im gonna plug the laptop into my home speakers
<holstein> you dont *need* x for any of that really
<philipballew> cli would give me some good geek cred
<stlsaint> philipballew: do a debian minimal install and just play music, if you go trying to make your music available to others within your home than that 128mb is not going to cut it
<stlsaint> philipballew: dont go installing no webserver to allow webinterface playing or nothing like that
<stlsaint> philipballew: although having your own streaming music server does rock
<philipballew> true. i can up the ram to 6 hundred somthing
 * stlsaint set one up!
<philipballew> philipballew, might tonight
 * philipballew might tonight
<stlsaint> philipballew: if you do you will have to up the ram, i would suggest at minimum 1GB
<holstein> and thats not worth it
<stlsaint> holstein: thats only if a actual music streaming server is setup
<holstein> old ram like that can cost more, you could spend 80 bucks getting that up to 1gb
<holstein> or more
<stlsaint> philipballew: if your staying local than 128 will be fine
<holstein> i got my eeepc 1.6Ghz with 1gig of ram for $150
<holstein> US ^^
<philipballew> holstein, how?
<holstein> philipballew: ??
<philipballew> holstein, the netbook. haha?
<philipballew> its a good deal
<holstein> OH.. used
<holstein> im just sayin, you dont want to spend *any* cash on an old laptop
<philipballew> stlsaint, well good enough for me, ebay has it for 24
<holstein> not when they are bascially giving away atom netbooks these days
<philipballew> but not sure if that even worth it
<philipballew> they now come with ubuntu pre installed
<Semitones_tea> hello :)
<stlsaint> hey folks would somebody mind giving Semitones_tea a hand
<stlsaint> i believe he has a xorg issue but i must leave
<Semitones_tea> I got referred here by #lubuntu, I seem to be stuck with a weird xorg issue that keeps me from using my computer
<Semitones_tea> as stlsaint says :)
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: oh hey do you have a usb drive that works? can your computer boot via usb?
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: if so that boot a linux live cd, mount your computers hdd, edit your xorg.conf, (first make a backup of it to xorg.conf.old or .bak)
<Semitones_tea> stlsaint, only if I use PloP from a cd, I'm afraid. It is a rather old computer
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: oh :|
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: are you dual booting this system?
<Semitones_tea> stlsaint, it has two hard drives, but I think only one operating system
<holstein> plop is awesome :)
<Semitones_tea> it is
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: i dont know what plop is but you need to find a way to get into a livecd/usb
<stlsaint> i must go now, sorry to leave like this
<holstein> stlsaint: you can boot a CD with plop on it, and access USB media to boot it
<Semitones_tea> that's ok, thanks a lot for all your help getting me started
<holstein> on older hardare that doesnt USB boot :)
<holstein> Semitones_tea: i would try booting an older kernel
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: ok well you need to get into that live environment and mv xorg to a backup or rename it basically
<holstein> you can also try the recovery kernel
<stlsaint> so then you will not have a xorg.conf but instead you will just have xorg.conf.bak then reboot
<stlsaint> holstein: cannot get grub
<holstein> you'll want to do what stlsaint suggests before breaking the current xorg
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> thats odd
<holstein> Semitones_tea: in that case, i would test the hard drive
<holstein> maybe run fdisk
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: post the error you were getting
<stlsaint> it has xorg written all over it
<Semitones_tea> ok hold on I'll go start it
<holstein> for all this stuff, you'll need a live CD though
<stlsaint> yep
<Semitones_tea> the cd drive worked until not long ago
<stlsaint> alright im out
<Semitones_tea> alright, thanks stlsaint :D
<Semitones_tea> holstein, do you think the cd drive could be misconfigured in BIOS?
<holstein> Semitones_tea: if you cant boot some live media, you'll have a very challenging time
<stlsaint> Semitones_tea: is this a laptop of desktop? (i think desktop as you said two drives)
<Semitones_tea> it is a desktop, a Gateway P3
<holstein> good
<holstein> so you're only a couple bucks away from an optical drive
<Semitones_tea> oh awesome :D
<Semitones_tea> where can I get one?
<holstein> they are cheap new
<philipballew> new egg?
<holstein> but, i see them at the charity shops all the tiime
<holstein> time*
<holstein> Semitones_tea: if you were near me, i literally have a stack you could go through
<philipballew> i have one... but shipping defeats that purpose
<philipballew> i am in ca myself
<philipballew> ebay has good ones
<holstein> eh... id just keep an eye on the charity shops
<Semitones_tea> ok I'll see what I can find
<Semitones_tea> any IDE optical drive will work?
<holstein> if you are looking in the righ trash can, you'll find one ;)
<philipballew> yeah
<Semitones_tea> haha
<philipballew> it helps if you know that guy who fixes everybody's computers. he'd have some
<Semitones_tea> hold on, I'm going to restart and tell you the error message
 * philipballew wished i wasnt that guy
<holstein> lol
<CLF1> IT's all good!
<semitones_> hey so how do I disconnect the IDE ribbon from the cdrom drive?
<semitones_> I have another one I can slide in
<holstein> stlsaint: just carefully really
<holstein> try and pull it out straight, and all at once, so you dont bend the pins
<philipballew> hold the sides
<holstein> but, if its bad, you can learn from a mistake on it ;)
<semitones_> i can't really get a good grip :p
<holstein> i just yank it out
<holstein> but, i have IDE cables, and extra drives
<philipballew> where you get them holstein ?
<semitones_> pulling on the ribbon seemed to work :P
<holstein> philipballew: i strip dead machines
<philipballew> nice.!
<holstein> yeah, comes in handy
<semitones_> well i swapped in a new cdrom, bios still says it can't detect a cd rom
<semitones_> maybe the bios is wrong?
<holstein> semitones_: ive seen them where you can set the IDE channels to auto
<holstein> you'll want that
<holstein> its challenging because all the bioses are quite different
<semitones_> ok this is the error I get: x session: unable to launch "startlxde" X session -- "startlxde" not found; falling back to the default session. (okay)
<holstein> semitones_: so, you are getting to grub then
<holstein> you might just have it hidden
<philipballew> hold shift
<philipballew> or press after bios
<holstein> yeah, you should be able to hit control+alt+F2
<holstein> control+alt+F7 should get you back where you are
<holstein> but, that might get you a terminal window you can work in
<semitones_> "ide controler" was set to primary, I changed it to "both"
<holstein> semitones_: thats not too bad
<semitones_> still not getting to grub, virtual terminals still don't work
<semitones_> trying to boot again with 'both'
<holstein> semitones_: you wont see LXDE errors like that unless you are getting in
<holstein> at least, thats what i think...
<holstein> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=142&t=69364
<semitones_> sweet now it finds the cd rom :D
<holstein> http://www.forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=71&t=5553
<semitones_> holstein, that's why it's so weird that I can't get a virtual terminal!
<holstein> semitones_: i think you have grub hidden
<semitones_> I think so too
<holstein> hit the shift key while booting like philipballew says
<semitones_> holding shift is supposed to start it, but that hasn't been working
<holstein> after the bios splash just start tapping it
<holstein> you can boot a live CD and unhide it
<semitones_> I got the live cd to start though, so I'm going to unhide it that way
<holstein> semitones_: you need to *not* mess around too much in there
<semitones_> is chroot still the preferred method?
<holstein> i dont think this is a serious issue
<holstein> i think you could do more damage than good trying to mess about too much
<semitones_> holstein, how does reinstalling lubuntu from the live cd sound to you :p
<holstein> semitones_: fine, a little overkill though
<semitones_> doesn't solve the mystery I'm afraid, but I'd be happy with it
<holstein> IF reminstalling is an option, then, i would try some more serious things before you wipe
<semitones_> holstein, ok how about unhiding grub first
<holstein> try unhiding grub, and going to recovery, and making a differnt user account
<holstein> try checking for ugrades
<holstein> if you're OK reinstalling, then, you really cant break anything too bad...
<holstein> most folks freak about reinstalling...
<semitones_> I don't think there's much on this hard drive, so I'd kind of like a fresh start actually
<philipballew> would take less time
<holstein> yeah, id mess with it a bit for educationaly purposes... in case it comes up again, but not too long
<holstein> educational*
<holstein> semitones_: good luck
<holstein> philipballew: o/
 * holstein is outty... GN all
<semitones_> gnite holstein, thanks a bunch :D
<philipballew> if i'm copy a bunch on my desktop over ssh from my laptop. while the files are copying, can i exit ssh session or while that stop the copy prossess?
<semitones_> does my hard drive absolutely need two jumper pins for it to be the master one
<philipballew> do you only have one?
<semitones_> yeah
<semitones_> it is all the way on the right
<semitones_> well I had two hard drives
<semitones_> but I took out the old one that was "master"
<semitones_> now the BIOS doesn't know I have any hard drives
<philipballew> can you change the bios?
<semitones_>  hold on i'll try
<philipballew> okay
<philipballew> never done this before myself
<semitones_> philipballew, hey looks like it is installing fine now. Thanks for all your help!
<philipballew> semitones, no problem! what did you do?
<Semitones_tea> I just had to restart and enter bios setup a few times
<Semitones_tea> I don't know if I changed anything really
<Semitones_tea> it's installing lubuntu right now
<Semitones_tea> I'm trying to convince my dad that lubuntu will be easier for my aunt to use than windows 98
<philipballew> what does your aunt need to do?
<Semitones_tea> type letters and print them, as far as I can tell
<Semitones_tea> no internet
<philipballew> well libre office can do good then right?
<Semitones_tea> yeah
<Semitones_tea> he thinks that she'll run into problems and nobody where she lives will know how to fix them
<philipballew> you can fix it though?
<philipballew> semitones, ssh, remote desktop?
<Semitones_tea> no internet :p
<Semitones_tea> but yeah I could help them over the phone
<philipballew> who doesnt have internet
<quiXotic> how can i tell if i'm running unity or the older version?
<Error404NotFoun1> ['04rfvg
<Error404NotFoun1> system
<Error404NotFoun1> about ubuntu
<philipballew> quiXotic, open a terminal and type:
<philipballew> lsb_release -a
<Error404NotFoun1>    or just hit system about ubuntu lol
<philipballew> but hes running unity most likely
<philipballew> system is not an option
<Error404NotFoun1> if he has tool bar on right its unity lol
<Error404NotFoun1> left
<Error404NotFoun1> w/e
<philipballew> but i was gonna  let him figure that out!
<philipballew> :)
<quiXotic> okay i did and it said no LSB modules are available
<quiXotic> and no i dont have the tool bar on the left
<quiXotic> trying to get the launcher working, mainly
<philipballew> " lsb_release -a" without quotes
<philipballew> whats not working?
<quiXotic> did, same msg
<quiXotic> the launcher is the only thing i've noticed/wanted. looking at it on the ubuntu site
<philipballew> whats your desktop look like now
<quiXotic> task bar is on the bottom, show desktop button the left side, workspaces/trash on right
<quiXotic> top sections looks the same as other screens ive seen
<philipballew> do a screen shot and email it to me.
<philipballew>  ill tell you alot
<philipballew> philipballew@ubuntu.com
<quiXotic> oops, just logged out and saw ubuntu classic was selected, selected unity and now i have what i want :)
<philipballew> thats good!
<Error404NotFoun1> unity blows
<philipballew> i like it
<quiXotic> actually i like it a lot better
<quiXotic> and ive seen it for about 35 seconds
<philipballew> i like how i can accsess the terminal quicklt
<Error404NotFoun1>        so do i
<Error404NotFoun1> i hit a button
<Error404NotFoun1> on docky
<quiXotic> i just used ctrl alt t
<quiXotic> but then again i love my keyboard shortcuts
<philipballew> has anyone ever herd of a way where i can power things on and off via my computer
<philipballew> like my lamp next to my computer, i wanna turn that on and off via my desktop
<ina_> Running Natty on X86-64. I must have deleted my home folder, this is the scenario. It was an ordinary file between my other files not hidden not ./ so I thought this is strange an I deleted It, and that is where my woes began, Logging in I get this:-1st screen:- could not update ICEauthority File/home/user//.ICEauthority.  2nd screen:- There is a problem with the configuration server (usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconfig-sanity-check-2exited with status 256) 3rd
<ina_>  screen _:- nautilus could not create the following required folders:/home/user/desctop/home/user/nautilus, Before running nautilus, please create these folders, or set permissions such that nautilus can create them. Help would be greatly appreciated.
<Sidewinder1> ina_, I can't really answer your questions, sorry... You might want to ask in #ubuntu, there's a lot of knowledgeable folks there.
<ina_> Thanx Sidewinder
<brian_>  Hi. Newbie here to Ubuntu and gobsmacked at how good it is. One problem I cannot seem to solve though. I have an Acer Aspire laptop and a 17" monitor attached, in portrait mode for documents. When I start the laptop, the menu offering win7 or ubuntu opens on laptop screen and when I click on ubunti it changes to 2nd monitot and laptop stays blank. I went into monitor settings and got resolution and orientation on
<brian_>  2nd monitor
<brian_> <brian>  correct but the laptop remains stubbornly blank. nothing I change seems to make a difference. Any ideas? Cheers
<zachary> I need help installing a tar.gz. Anyone got any useful knowledge?
<Abhijit> !compile | zachary
<ubot2> zachary: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nit-wit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo  step 2
<Abhijit> zachary, general way is to extract it then do ./configure, make and make install
<zachary> I've successfully extracted, but when i try to make it says makefile not found
<nit-wit> zachary, what is the tar.
<zachary> utorrent-server-v3_0
<nit-wit> zachary, here is a specific link that might help, http://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=84274
<zachary> Hmm. That ought to do it. Thanks very much.
 * suprengr apologises... won't be comong to platform 9 3/4 after all _ firm sacked a colleague this week & guess who they now expect to cover this w/e [guess you'll have to wait till another day to see this ugly face ;D]
<stevethepirate_> Does anyone know where the scripts are for horos?
<stevethepirate_> hello?
<duanedesign> horos?
<duanedesign> ahh, the kdm theme?
<stevethepirate_> yes - wanted scripts that pertained to horos :)
<stevethepirate_> brb
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-24
<Zetanor> Howdy
<Zetanor> So this is my first time running Ubuntu and the computer locks if I start X without a network connection
<Zetanor> I'm assuming that it's not a common issue?
<stlsaint> Zetanor: start x?? meaning you are booting into command line or.....??
<Zetanor> Well when I boot with any kind of WM, if my ethernet cable isn't plugged in, the computer completely locks up
<stlsaint> Zetanor: no that is not common, do you have some startup application that requires interenet or something?
<Zetanor> It's a clean install. I've tried both Ubuntu and XUbuntu
<stlsaint> Zetanor: what are the system specs?
<Zetanor> stlsaint: Toshiba laptop with an E-350 cpu, Atheros AR8152 ethernet, Realtek RTL8188CE wlan card, an unidentified "HD Vision" graphics card
<stlsaint> Zetanor: does wireless work
<Zetanor> stlsaint: Haven't tried, give me a second
<Zetanor> Well it works but it still crashes when I disconnect the ethernet cable, no matter what
<stlsaint> Zetanor: so when you reboot the computer with the ethernet cable in it works but as soon as you remove the cable the system freezes?
<Zetanor> It takes a short while. The disconnection notice appears and the freeze happens a few seconds later
<stlsaint> that sounds more like faulty hardware
<Zetanor> Could it be driver related?
<Zetanor> The computer works perfectly well on Windows and Arch
<stlsaint> Zetanor: possibly driver or even kernel, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Zetanor> I've tried 32 and 64 bit Ubuntu, version 11.04
<stlsaint> Zetanor: i would suggest giving 10.04 a shot as it is the latest lts, if it still doesnt work than the option to play around with drivers is there but could make things worse
<Zetanor> stlsaint: What kind of worse are we talking about?
<stlsaint> Zetanor: nothing fatal to the system, just the nic performance could be worse in the installed OS
<Zetanor> stlsaint: Well I'm not familiar with Linux drivers at all so I'll do as you suggested and try the latest LTS version
<Zetanor> Oh and thanks for your time!
<stlsaint> Zetanor: no prob
<philipballew> if i have mutiple computers on my network can i be logged into irc in all of them?
<holstein> philipballew: nah
<holstein> thats got nothing to do with the network though
<holstein> you can if you have multiple nicks
<holstein> i do that with screen
<holstein> irssi in scree
<holstein> n
<philipballew> well i have philipballew and philipballew_ but people dont want that in the chanel probably
<holstein> i can ssh into my server from multiple locations and connect
<holstein> the terminal size can be a little odd, but do-able
<philipballew> i set up ssh a few weeks ago. the shiz-niz it has become i must say holstein
<philipballew> it is the cats meow maybe is a batter thing to say...
<holstein> yeah, i started a few commandline only things as learning projects... irssi in screen was one of those.
<philipballew> last cli learning project i did was aircrack-ng
<philipballew> heard of it?
<holstein> i have
<holstein> we had a presentation at our LUG... a really good one on cracking WEP
<holstein> a white hat kind of thing
<philipballew> wep is so innsecure
<philipballew> its crazy how easy i could find my password
<holstein> i should change my WPA pass more often
<philipballew> i need to buy a new router. here its currently the att modem+ router combo
<holstein> im trying *not* to buy http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833162033
<holstein> i dont need it, but what a great deal
<philipballew> i have a few routers with ddwrt but need to get a modem so i can hook them up
<philipballew> it looks really powerful
<philipballew> i need to get a pouter with a powerful antenna sometime. what kind do you have now?
<holstein> an early n linksys
<philipballew> mine is still  g
<philipballew> haha
<holstein> eh, i only use the G anyways
<philipballew> why is that?
<holstein> its a wrt 150 or 160 n
<holstein> i forget...
<holstein> philipballew: i dont have any N adapters anywhere
<philipballew> i bought a alfa a few months back
<holstein> the n helps with the range i find though
<philipballew> http://www.amazon.com/Alfa-AWUS051NH-802-11a-Wireless-9dBi/dp/B002BFO490 this is my new toy
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> does the job?
<philipballew> yeah, it piicks up wifi for a few hundret feet
<philipballew> *hundred
<philipballew> then bought this http://www.buy.com/prod/trendnet-12dbi-outdoor-omni-directional-antenna-12-dbi-1-x-n-type/q/loc/101/207552271.html
<philipballew> about 6 feet high. it was on sale and used, the one i bought
<philipballew> i put it in my car, haha
<holstein> lol... stay out of my neighborhood ;)
<philipballew> haha, gives me something to do when i live in san diego
<steve_____> hello
<steve_____> can anyone help guide me in the right direction?
<philipballew> steve_____,  go for it
<philipballew> i can try
<steve_____> I want to change a setting on my desktop - lets say the kickoff application launcher - then I want to make a copy that is distributable  amongst friends and have the setting remain how it was in the new .iso
<philipballew> so what you really wanna do is make a iso with your own few custom settings?
<steve_____> right! but I don't want any of the previous user settings to remain
<steve_____> I am using remastersys
<steve_____> I just don't know where to look
<steve_____> I feel like there is a script somewhere that has the defaults in it
<steve_____> and I just need to change the location of a png in that script
<steve_____> but I don't know where
<philipballew> Remastersys should do it. what setting are you trying to change?
<steve_____> lets say the background and the kick start application icon
<steve_____> if I change them normally as a user
<steve_____> using the gui's
<steve_____> and then choose the "make distributable amongst friends option"     it reverts to defaults
<steve_____> the problem is that if I make a full back up, it will include all of my user settings
<steve_____> and personal infomration
<philipballew> Unit193, you see what this guy is saying? any ideas from your end?
<philipballew> can you make a seperete install for this purpose?
<steve_____> philipballew: is that at me?
<steve_____> philipballew: I know it is possible, i just need to figure out where that default script is (if it exists)
<philipballew> no, i was asking someone else for his opinion
<steve_____> philipballew: my bad
<philipballew> remasterys probably has an irc channel as well
<philipballew> lets try here first though
<Unit193> philipballew: Eh? How did I get into this? I was just about to go to sleep.
<steve_____> philipballew:  lol
<philipballew> then go to sleep Unit193 :)
 * philipballew needs to find a better sleep scheadule
<Unit193> philipballew: Almost sounds like he wants a custom ISO
<philipballew> thats what i told him, i just figured you might have more knowlege on this then me.
<philipballew> i was gonna give him i link on how to make one
<steve_____> hm... I want one using kde :)
<philipballew> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/22145/how-to-create-your-own-customized-ubuntu-live-cd/ use this maybe, but for ubuntu
<Unit193> That would be Kubuntu (Or build your own)
<philipballew> or kubuntu if you want kde
<philipballew> www.kubuntu.org
<steve_____> kubuntu is actually causing all sorts of problems
<steve_____> lol
<Omsniffiscent> Having major sound issues both in and out of wine. Mostly on VLC and my videogames through wine. I have no idea where to even start.
<philipballew> the wine irc channel Omsniffiscent maybe
<philipballew> we can here maybe to
<philipballew> steve_____, try 10.04
<steve_____> that is what I am trying right now :)
<steve_____> I just dled it
<steve_____> then deleted gnome
<Omsniffiscent> Well as I was saying it's not just wine.
<steve_____> and installed kde
<philipballew> i would recomend installing kubuntu fresh if it was me
<philipballew> Omsniffiscent, what all is it?
<Omsniffiscent> system sounds seem to be ok but VLC is just awful. Movie Player's sound is fine, though.
<philipballew> bad install of vlc?
<Unit193> steve_____: Take a look here too (Not the easy way) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Omsniffiscent> Well it did work at one time.
<philipballew> Omsniffiscent, maybe an update
<Omsniffiscent> You think I have two separate sound issues? one with VLC and one with wine?
<philipballew> makes more sence to me.
<kristian-work> hi all
<kristian-work> holstein: you use weird methods now and then... ever tried installing anything on Compact Flash?
<shadeslayer> hey, does anyone have the new macbook pro 8,2 model
<holstein> shadeslayer: i saw one.... didnt get to play with it though
<holstein> kristian-work: i have installed only to flash media like USB and SD cards, should be the same idea though
<holstein> i can get you talking to someone who has a CF card in a netbook if you need
<holstein> CF drive**
<kristian-work> holstein: I have about a zillion i/o errors
<kristian-work> this is in the adaptor
<kristian-work> (as to "make it into" a 2.5 IDE hdd)
<holstein> kristian-work: those things go bad
<kristian-work> holstein: my plan so far is to test it in a Win box
<kristian-work> they
<kristian-work> 're new
<holstein> if you have several brand new ones acting the same.... otherwise, even a new one could be bad
<holstein> i had a blueray drive that i was sure was either bad, or not supported in linux
<holstein> turned out to be something with the SATA controller card on my test/repair machine where i was trying it out
<kristian-work> holstein: I have two boxen and several adapters... *nothing* works
<kristian-work> but, I was being a bit rough with them, due to a misunderstanding of what I should do... I may have wrecked them
<shadeslayer> holstein: well ... i still have a couple of issues with mine, like the CD ROM isn't detected in kubuntu
<shadeslayer> except for wireless and the CD ROM everything is working
<holstein> shadeslayer: i have an older one... maybe 1,2?
<holstein> white one, not the macbook pro
<holstein> i just gave up on it... it would run decent for about 4 or 5 days, then it would hard lock
<holstein> that was ubuntu 10.04
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> i'm on oneiric tho
<holstein> i tried something live... maybe 10.10, and that seemed worse as far as hardware support
<shadeslayer> yeah, apparently you need to burn a CD as well as a USB drive, and then boot the CD, the cd doesn't boot and falls back to the USB which boots
<shadeslayer> funky stuff
<holstein> eh... it was a free machine for me, so i bought snow leopard
<holstein> it wont come up for me that often
<kristian-work> gotta go, see ya
<Mike_lb> Hi, I installed Lubuntu and selected the option to encrypt /home. As I understand, my /home is now encrypted with ecryptfs and I read that it encrypts the files but you could still read the filenames. So I booted from a live cd and tried to look at my /home but it's empty, why is it?
<nlsthzn> Mike_lb: hey... I never encrypt so I may be wrong but I am assuming due to the fact that the live disc hasn't decrypted the partition is can't really read it (but I may be wrong)
<Mike_lb> I'm not sure, but I think ecryptfs doesn't encrypt the partition, just each file
<Mike_lb> so theorically you could boot from another distro and see those files encrypted
<nlsthzn> ... guess we have to wait for someone more knowledgable ... :)
<Sidewinder1> Mike_lb, I've never used encryption but perhaps the "fs" in encryptfs stands for "file system" which might mean the entire filesystem?
<Sidewinder1> Just a WAG, on my part. :-)
<Mike_lb> I will have to investigate more
<Sidewinder1> Mike_lb, You may wish to ask in #ubuntu.
<Mike_lb> thanks
<Sidewinder1> NP
<tester> I need help setting up iptables can you help ?
<nlsthzn> bobweaver: the closest I get to that is using ufw :p
<bobweaver> thanks nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> bobweaver: sorry I wasn't of more help :)
<bobweaver> !iptables
<ubot2> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<holstein> bobweaver: what are you trying to accomplish?
<holstein> maybe that'll help someone have an idea
<stlsaint> oooooo iptables :D
<kristian-aalborg> looks like I have to be a Win user in the near future :(
<kristian-aalborg> can I run the thing virtually?
<kristian-aalborg> not really install it... in a "garden" of sorts?
<nlsthzn> kristian-aalborg: virtualbox
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: what are you referring to?
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.virtualbox.org/attachment/wiki/Screenshots/gnome.png
<kristian-aalborg> nlsthzn, yes, that's what I was thinking
 * nlsthzn loves Virtualbox
<kristian-aalborg> a more proper phrasing would be "will it work, or is it a toy/ developer thing"?
<kristian-aalborg> what I will need is MS Office stuff... mainly .docs and perhaps the odd spreadsheet
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: yea just run M$ in a vm
<kristian-aalborg> and it should really, really, work... not "almost" or "practically" like Google Docs or OOffice
<kristian-aalborg> stlsaint, I hope you're right
<nlsthzn> when you run a OS in virtualbox it is really running :)
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: i have never had a problem with it
<kristian-aalborg> cool
<kristian-aalborg> stlsaint, using it for the kind of stuff I'm talking about
<nlsthzn> the OS thinks it is on a phusical machine
<kristian-aalborg> perhaps I could have both XP and Win 7
<nlsthzn> *physical
<kristian-aalborg> be some kind of OS Messiah
<nlsthzn> with my distro hopping I have had a lot of different OS's on my one system at the same time :) (not all ruunning at once, my poor notebook can't handle that)
<kristian-aalborg> this is fairly easy to do?
<nlsthzn> Very very easy
<nlsthzn> kristian-aalborg: everything is wizard driven
<bioterror> with virtualbox you're not using real hardware
<bioterror> just some generic stuff
<nlsthzn> you choose what OS, how many ram to dedicate, how big the virtual harddrive should be... mount the ISO and boot the image... install and use
<bioterror> it's not really the same as real computers
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: for instance as to what bioterror was saying, you wont have a true video driver in virtualbox
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: IE: You wont be running fedra with gnome=shell ;)
<kristian-aalborg> that's okay... I only need it for the Office stuff
<kristian-aalborg> and Skype, but that's a secret ;)
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: you need windows for skype?
<nlsthzn> yes you can run gnome shell
<nlsthzn> Virtualbox 4.1.x works very well with Gnome-shell and AFAIK also Unity now... but I haven't tried unity...
<kristian-aalborg> stlsaint, I was joking (more or less)
<kristian-aalborg> I run Fluxbox
<stlsaint> nlsthzn: oh sorry yea i was referring to the parallels beta testing when i tried fedora
<nlsthzn> np :)
<nlsthzn> don't expext to play games on Windows if you use VBox...
<stlsaint> nlsthzn: i have not tried vbox yet (though i am downloading it now cause my parallels install expired :| )
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> VBox has become better and better with every release...
<stlsaint> nlsthzn: i see
<nlsthzn> I always install it... even if I don't plan on using it :)
<stlsaint> nlsthzn: i usually do but then i got the parallels beta download, last time i went with vbox was back in the 3.x series lol
<nlsthzn> I have found that most Linux distro's now don't even need the Guest addition add-ons to be installed for full screen etc. to work, and mouse integration means you don't need to capture the mouse or keyboard anymore... it is very cool...
<stlsaint> nlsthzn: very nice, looks like im back on track with package manager development :D
<stlsaint> W00t VBOX!
<nlsthzn> It is nice, you like :)
<stlsaint> still downloading....20 mins left
<nlsthzn> stlsaint: you are getting the latest version from the Virtualbox site correct?
<stlsaint> nlsthzn: yes
<nlsthzn> ah cool... just making sure... the Ubuntu PPA is always to far behind :)
<stlsaint> i never go with vbox from repo
<stlsaint> yea especially since im running 10.04 right now
<nlsthzn> ouch... yes, that would have been a bad idea :)
<kristian-aalborg> stlsaint, Lucid ftw ;)
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: yes yes yes
 * nlsthzn strokes his natty install... then again in a few hours he is replacing him with a Geeko again :p
<earthling_> Anyone use mozplugger?
<earthling_> wonder if its lighter and more stable than Adobe acrobat plugin
<philipballew> my desktop will not shut off. has anyone ever seen this?
<nlsthzn> philipballew: maybe it has decided you haven't done enough work for the day
<nlsthzn> philipballew: in terminal type sudo init 0
<nlsthzn> that should shut it down... or restart it... can't remember :p
<philipballew> whats that gonna do?
 * philipballew needs to remember terminal comands better
 * nlsthzn also
<philipballew> the few times it does shut down, it hangs on the good buy xubuntu screen
<nlsthzn> philipballew: so this has happened before
<philipballew> yes. its been happening since i installed 10.10 a few days ago
<philipballew> 11.04 was freezing on me
<nlsthzn> hmm... pretty sure there will be a log that can be checked ... curse me for not having the knowledge required :p
<earthling_> #$^%! you don't you have the knowledge required
<earthling_> :P
<nlsthzn> earthling_: hehe, thanks (I think)
<philipballew> nlsthzn, im gonna type sudo reboot and see what i get
<nlsthzn> sure... I just always find it looks so much more leet going the init route :D
<CLF1> need a hand...my samba4 is broken and I can't repair it any ideas how I can work this out
<ray_> How do I cd into a directory that has a space or spaces in it's name?
<r4y> Why do I have to login to view the Ubuntu forums?, That stinks, O well.
<nlsthzn> r4y: not sure... have you tried putting the directory in " " quotation marks?
<earthling_> I guess they want to reduce spam
<r4y> I will try that out, but did find this link:
<earthling_> search is quicker with login, you don't have to answer questions about corn or ears heh
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=397977
<philipballew> sudo reboot works but clicking reboot does not
<philipballew> ... odd
<r4y> Thank you that double quotes worked. I see then single quotes is different, as single quotes opens instead
<r4y> into the GUI that is
<r4y> TY bye.
<nlsthzn> cool
<nlsthzn> philipballew: maybe give it a day or two just using the CLI to reboot/shutdown... just to reproduce the error...
<philipballew> thats what was odd to me. no error was show. i could just look in my xorg logs
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-16
<eee444> hi, could someone hwlp me get my dwl650 to work with aircrack?
<The_Gentleman> hi guys
<The_Gentleman> I saw online that a votebot was here
<The_Gentleman> Is the source code available?
<Unit193> There isn't one in this channel, but there is one that has that function as part of a meeting bot.
<Unit193> ( https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/meetingology )
<The_Gentleman> thanks
<nothingspecial> hi linuxfan247
<bodhi_zazen> much quieter
<nothingspecial> better help here
<linuxfan247> youre here too
<linuxfan247> ok
<nothingspecial> what's the problem linuxfan247 ?
<linuxfan247> here my ubuntu issue
<linuxfan247> I have ubuntu 12.04 lxf remix
<linuxfan247> but it stops at the loading screen with the little dots
<linuxfan247> thats where it freezes
<bodhi_zazen> what graphics card is it ?
<linuxfan247> the ubuntu I am running now is juanty jakalope
<nothingspecial> that is old linuxfan247
<nothingspecial> try a newer version
<linuxfan247> not sure it is a 64 bit
<bodhi_zazen> nothingspecial: 12.04 is what is broken =)
<linuxfan247> 3plus gig processor
<nothingspecial> :)
<linuxfan247> 160 gig hd
<linuxfan247> 2 processors
<linuxfan247> =3gigs
<nothingspecial> sorry
<linuxfan247> ghz i mean
<linuxfan247> writing too fast
<bodhi_zazen> sort of off topic now linuxfan247
<linuxfan247> just giving spec
<linuxfan247> how do I fix it
<bodhi_zazen> those are not the spec that matter
<linuxfan247> what does
<bodhi_zazen> bodhi_zazen	what graphics card is it ?
<linuxfan247> bodhi not sure what?
<bodhi_zazen> you need to identify your graphics card
<linuxfan247> wait I'll google it
<bodhi_zazen> lspci | grep VGA
<linuxfan247> looking up emachine #
<linuxfan247> t5216
<bodhi_zazen> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bodhi_zazen> run that command in a terminal ^^
<linuxfan247> antion express 200
<linuxfan247> have a link of exact picture what it looks like
<linuxfan247> hello
<linuxfan247> General Features: Microsoft Windows XP Media Center 2005 pre-installed w/COA Intel Pentium D 2.66 GHz (Dual Core) processor 805 512 MB DDR2 SDRAM (expandable up to 2 GB) 160 GB hard drive DVD±RW 16x double layer drive No floppy drive ATI Radeon Xpress 200 56K ITU V.92 modem Integrated 10/100 Mbps Ethernet Built-in Memory Card Reader  Supported Memory Cards: SD MMC SM MS MS PRO xD CF MicroDrive
<linuxfan247> hi
<linuxfan247> where is nothingspecial ?
<linuxfan247> did that info help "nothingspecial"
<linuxfan247> I am not trying to spam just get answers how to install my ubuntu dvd
<nothingspecial> :(
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-17
<nhandler> Unit193: FYI, the bot The_Gentleman was asking about was a bot called VoteBot that we used to use before moving our meetings to #ubuntu-meeting. But pointing them at meetingology is still the proper response
<Unit193> Coolio, I take it the bot only did votes?
<not_found> Hmmm... Chrome is currently pretty Foobar for me when it comes to flash videos :/
 * Boogeyman drops pin
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-18
<DystaN> Im using Ubuntu 12.04 and my compiz desktop cube is not working properly
<DystaN> can anyone tell me if this is the proper installation method ?
<DystaN> http://pastebin.com/untJ775S
<DystaN> do you need emerald to run desktop cube on ubuntu 12.04 ???
<DystaN> can someone give me an easy way to remapp my mouse buttons ?
<thewrath> hello all
<thewrath> i have a question
<thewrath> about apache and name based virtual hosting
<aeoril-mob> O/
<DystaN> someone help me
<DystaN> im using ubuntu 12.04 LTS trying to get compiz to work properly
<DystaN> 3D windows are not working and the cube only leaves me with a flat screen that flips
<DystaN> plus group windows and tabs seems to be defective
<holstein> DystaN: i would expect breakage
<DystaN> breakage ???
<holstein> DystaN: compiz is customized for unity.. if you want desktops on a cube and all that, i would consider 10.04
<holstein> OR, try using compiz in XFCE... im just telling you.. at the end of a few days piddling around with getting it all working, im using openbox now
<DystaN> I had it almost working with 12.04
<holstein> DystaN: i had it fully working
<DystaN> why is it 10.04 better :
<holstein> DystaN: i didnt say it was better
<holstein> i implied it would be more appropriate out of the box for the older style of compiz it seems you are looking for
<DystaN> well
<DystaN> I just want the cube to be the cube
<DystaN> and the plugins to work properly
<DystaN> last instalation I had everything working but "group tabs'
<holstein> DystaN: sure.. and they are.. they are working the way unity needs them to
<holstein> DystaN: you can "undo" that, and get it back to "normal"
<DystaN> last time I broke everything down
<DystaN> and the screen went black
<DystaN> so I had to reinstall everything
<holstein> yup.. i broke it a few times as well
<DystaN> lemme show you something
<holstein> i got it working.. and decided it wasnt worth it.. and now im not doing it.. that doesnt mean you shouldnt
<holstein> im just saying, it wont be easy, and you should expect breakage
<DystaN> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/03/compiz-no-ubuntu-12-04/
<DystaN> I installed it through terminal
<DystaN> would that way be the complete one ?
<holstein> it was similar to that when i did it.. i just had to tweak a bunch
<DystaN> thats the hard part
<DystaN> im a complete beginner on linux and ubuntu
<holstein> yup.. id say, install and enjoy the normal 12.04
<holstein> if you want cubes and fire, try the 10.04 CD... you can have that running live with most graphics hardware
<DystaN> theres no way to enjoy it
<DystaN> without the cuuube
<holstein> i manage...
<holstein> i hear you though... i had a simlar conversation with myself about this over a year ago when i saw everything changing
<holstein> i just decided to go the other way with it
<thewrath> hey all
<DystaN> lol
<DystaN> hello
<thewrath> long time no see holstein
<thewrath> stlsaint: hey buddy
<holstein> its all open, you are free to tweak and do what you like.. you might find an ubuntu derivitive with cubes and fire DystaN
<holstein> thewrath: o/
<thewrath> holstein: i am using ubuntu for a web server and fedora for another. i have port 9000 external going to the ubuntu:80. it is not working is that because i am using name based virtual hosts?
<holstein> thewrath: good question... i think thats a good place to start troubleshooting from.. an easier place
<holstein> seems plausible
<thewrath> that is what i figured
<thewrath> as last night i did not have them
<stlsaint> thewrath: hey man
<thewrath> how has it been?
<stlsaint> thewrath: chillin man. sup with you?
<thewrath> i finally installed Ubuntu again in a VM using 12.04
<thewrath> busy
<thewrath> work has been killer
<thewrath> lost power for 2.5 days after that huge storm that went from ohio beyond to the east coast
<thewrath> stlsaint: do you if what i said is possible?>
<stlsaint> is what possible?
<thewrath>  i am using ubuntu for a web server and fedora for another. i have port 9000 external going to the ubuntu:80. it is not working
<thewrath>                   is that because i am using name based virtual hosts?
<stlsaint> thewrath: why is 9000 going to port 80?
<thewrath> because i have port forwarding set up
<stlsaint> if you are doing virtual hosting than port numbers should notbe changed
<thewrath> hmm
<thewrath> i want to run 2 web servers
<thewrath> let me remove teh virtual hosting
<stlsaint> thewrath: naw, you should remove the port forwarding
<stlsaint> apache works best when hosting off the same machine, IE: both servers run through ubuntu just in different dirs, and you setup apache vhost
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> i am running fedora because of snort
<thewrath> i use RH at work so fedora is close
<stlsaint> oh ok, well run servers through fedora
<thewrath> lol
<thewrath> but i get better support in here with ubuntu lol
<thewrath> i feel bad coming in here and talking about fedora
<stlsaint> lol
<thewrath> suggestions?
<msdaisy> Hello. Does anyone know how to turn off logging in Ubuntu? I'm guessing you have to issue commands for each log, right? (sys, kern, ufw, etc)
<thewrath> msdaisy: why would you want to do taht?
<msdaisy> to learn how to control logging? To screw with my system? Just for fun?
<thewrath> stlsaint: i forget do you have your own site?
<thewrath> ok
<stlsaint> msdaisy: sounds like you ;)
<msdaisy> indeed.
<msdaisy> lol
<stlsaint> thewrath: i was running site for church. server is under maintenance right now though
<thewrath> running ubuntu?
<stlsaint> thewrath: i would suggest running everything via fedora. Scrap ubuntu all together if you are already familiar with RH
<stlsaint> thewrath: proxmox
<stlsaint> vps some running fedora, some debian, some ubuntu, some centOS
<stlsaint> msdaisy: i actually dont know. I would google it cause ive never turned off logging lol
<msdaisy> so thewrath, do you have any ideas on how to control the logging levels of various logs?
<msdaisy> my google fu is totally broken right now. I'm getting no where. :(
<stlsaint> msdaisy: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/75746
<stlsaint> msdaisy: maybe that can get you started somewhere
<msdaisy> LOL, I found that thread a little bit ago.  It's kind of it but not really.
<msdaisy> But thank you stlsaint
<thewrath> msdaisy: no as i will not change
<msdaisy> What if you wanted to change the log levels to verbose?
<msdaisy> or uber-verbose?
<stlsaint> msdaisy: have you glanced at logrotate manual?
<msdaisy> yeah stlsaint, I *think* if you change the rotation duration to 0 it will not save any old logs.
<msdaisy> But it will still log I believe.
<stlsaint> msdaisy: we talking ubuntu server or ubuntu in general?
<msdaisy> well both I guess stlsaint
<msdaisy> because I'm certain it's at the command line level.
<stlsaint> msdaisy: lol this is more difficult to figure out than i thought
<msdaisy> I know! It wasn't even my question to begin with, but now it's like a personal thing between me and logging!
<stlsaint> lol same here
<DystaN> 		how can I remapp my mouse buttons on ubuntu 12.04  LTS ???
<msdaisy> From my crappy google skills I have pieced together that I think you need to issue commands to stop each log individually stlsaint
<msdaisy> Screw it- I'll just test logrotate and see what it does.  I'll let you know stlsaint
<stlsaint> DystaN: still do not know from the last time you asked ;)
<DystaN> :D
<nhandler> There probably isn't a "switch" you can flip to disable logging. Many applications handle it in different ways. Your best bet would be to do something crazy like turning your /var/log directory into a symlink to /dev/null or having it mounted read only. This would most likely prevent logs, but it would also probably cause a LOT of errors to be displayed and many applications to stop working properly
<msdaisy> thanks nhandler
<msdaisy> nhandler,  Ok, so all applications need to write to the logs and they all handle it differently.  Is that what you're saying?
<thewrath> stlsaint: what is the link for the church website
<thewrath> what software r u using
<stlsaint> thewrath: right now site is down, its all done by hand, wife does it, no joomla or nothing
<stlsaint> thewrath: but i use a turnkey linux LAMP template to handle all backend stuff, really nice
<stlsaint> thewrath: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstackhttp://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstack
<stlsaint> opps double posted link
<stlsaint> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstack
<stlsaint> out for night, thewrath hit me on email if you have anymore questions
<thewrath> what is turnkeylinux?
<msdaisy> go to the website he posted ^^
<thewrath> i realized after i asked
<thewrath> silly me that is why i did not follow it up with anything
<DystaN> has anyone ended up with a flat screen that flips instead of the desktop cube in Ubuntu 12.04  ?
<DystaN> Hello , im new to linux and ubuntu  can someone help me remapp my mouse ? Im using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<not_found> stupid question... how do I easily download the whole folder "meetbot" from here - http://anonscm.debian.org/darcs/collab-maint/
 * not_found fails at basics
 * not_found finds out about darcs
<Unit193> Why not try meetingology?
<not_found> Unit193, dunno
<Unit193> Fair enough.
<not_found> I don't know much about IRC and meetings... found this googling so trying to set it up :)
<Unit193> You can pull it, or maybe ask AlanBell for use of the official one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<Unit193> (Official is the one in #ubuntu-meeting)
<IlikeMoose> how do i find out if my pc supports usb 1.0 or 2.0 ?
<philballew> IlikeMoose, how old is it?
<DystaN> hello everyone
<DystaN> is there any program to make remapping mouse buttons easier in Ubuntu 12.04 ??? How about a slide show for wallpapers ????
<DystaN> does CreBS still work with Ubuntu 12.04 ???
<krytarik> DystaN, in lack of a quick response here, you might better ask in #ubuntu.
<krytarik> Or research it yourself in the first place, of course.
<DystaN> I find my questions my be 2 stupid for real Ubunturers
<DystaN> *might be
<krytarik> DystaN, as for CreBS, just try it. As for a fancy program for remapping mouse buttons, that's not a stupid question at all.
<DystaN> krytarik I tried installing CreBS , seemed to install ... cannot start it whatsoever
<krytarik> DystaN, do you find its launcher then?
<DystaN> cannot find it
<krytarik> DystaN, what desktop session option are you using then?
<DystaN> Ambience if yo urefer to theme
<krytarik> Nope, I'm meaning Unity, Gnome Classic, Gnome Shell, or something else?
<DystaN> Unity
<krytarik> So you don't find CreBS in the Unity Dash?
<DystaN> no sir
<DystaN> it might be krebs
<krytarik> No, it's really CreBS.
<DystaN> hmmm
<krytarik> How did you install it then?
<DystaN> found a tutorial for making wallpaper slideshows
<krytarik> Link?
<DystaN> gave me 3 lines for terminal so I tried it
<DystaN> http://www.howtogeek.com/?post_type=post&p=25549
<krytarik> Sec.
<matt_symes> IlikeMoose: try lsusb from the terminal.
<krytarik> DystaN, there are no packages in the CreBS for the latest two Ubuntu versions, incl. Precise 12.04. And the source code hasn't been updated since July 2010 either.
<krytarik> *Crebs PPA
<krytarik> *CreBS PAA - :D
<krytarik> Damn it! :D
<DystaN> damn
<DystaN> what in the name of monkey jesus did I install then ?
<krytarik> Nothing, I reckon.
<DystaN> :D three lines of nuthing
<DystaN> nice
<krytarik> It's not in the official repos of any Ubuntu version either, I should mention.
<krytarik> DystaN, try searching for an alternative, I think there is one.
<DystaN> krytarik foudn Wallich :D thanx Krytarik
<krytarik> You're welcome. :)
<DystaN> Using SKype , Ubuntu 12.04 , where do you Resize the Font of Chat Window ????
 * krytarik is not using Skype.
<geirha> You should avoid the extraneous question marks. One is enough.
<krytarik> +1
<DystaN> geirha  lol
<Boogeyman> for remapping mouse buttons, i recommend btnx
<Boogeyman> thats what i used in 11.04
<stlsaint> thewrath: i was saying if you had any questions shoot me an email
<raubvogel> Does anyone have an example of an iptable egress rule (allow to, say, connect to www.server.com:80 from a LAN) for a firewall?
<escott> raubvogel, don't know if you have looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<raubvogel> escott: I need something a bit more complex
<raubvogel> But thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-19
<jonn10c> I am having trouble installing ubuntu. I want to dual boot with windows 7. Whenever i partitioned up my hard drive the free space became unusable.
<Strategist> jonn10c: You don't need to partition it.
<Strategist> Ubuntu will do that for you when you get ready to install.
<Strategist> It would be best for you to delete the partition you made for it, then just use the Ubuntu installer that's on the live cd.
<Strategist> It will let you divide the harddrive up however you like during the install process.
<Strategist> Giving you more room for Win7 or more for Ubuntu etc.
<jonn10c> more room for ubuntu
<jonn10c> im using the live cd on a usb drive and this happened when i was in the installation process
<jonn10c> when i partitioned what i think was my C drive on windows to free up space, it left me with a lot of free space that i am not able to access for ubuntu
<jonn10c> also this is my first time on IRC
<jonn10c> It wont let me delete the partition. the only option available is 'revert' im not sure what that does
<Strategist> jonn10c: What program did you use to partition the harddrive?
<jonn10c> just the usb live cd.
<jonn10c> where do i go to find out which program it uses?
<Strategist> jonn10c: I use the free version of Easeus Partition Manager.  It's really good, and you can use it in Windows 7.  Download that, and you can fix your partitions usually just by right clicking on them and reading the options.
<Strategist> Delete the parition you made, and merge the free space back with your Windows7 partition.
<Strategist> Then proceed with installing Ubuntu.
<Strategist> It will let you choose how much space to give to each operating systems.
<jonn10c> thanks! i will try that
<Strategist> No problem :)
<Strategist> http://www.filehippo.com/download_easeus_partition_master_home/
<jonn10c> so i should get out of ubuntu? because im in the live right now
<Strategist> I'd recommend so, yes.  Don't install anything yet.  Go and fix the partitions.
<Strategist> Once you have your partitions straight, then you can install it.
<Strategist> Just delete the parition you made, and merge the empty space back with Windows7
<jonn10c> can you tell me what revert does?
<Strategist> Then when you have all the space back, you can run the Live cd and install Ubuntu.
<Strategist> Not 100% sure myself, so don't want to be telling you wrong.
<jonn10c> ok thankyou. so download Easeus, get out of ubuntu. then fix partitions. then try again?
<Strategist> No problem :)
<Strategist> Change the order up a bit lol
<Strategist> 1. Get out of the Live cd
<Strategist> 2. Login to Windows and download the Easeus Partition Manager
<Strategist> 3. Fix partitions
<Strategist> 4. Install Ubuntu
<Strategist> 5. Enjoy Linux! ;)
<jonn10c> ok i guess that means i have to leave this. thanks for the help!
<Strategist> Oh, one more thing..
<jonn10c> whats that?
<Strategist> Keep in mind, when you get ready to install Ubuntu, when the partitions come up the largest partition is the Windows one, and the smaller one is where Ubuntu will be installed to.
<Strategist> Here, this pic will help you understand what I mean...
<Strategist> http://www.techotopia.com/images/2/29/Ubuntu_10.10_dual_boot_disk_space.jpg
<jonn10c> ok. so any ideas on how to keep this from happening again? i read about computers not being able to have more that 4 partitions
<Strategist> Not 100% sure about that.  I only have two partitions installed.
<Strategist> How many do you have already?
<jonn10c> before i started this there was a sda1 sda2 sda3 and sda4. all are ntsf except 4 whish is fat32
<Strategist> Hmm, I don't really have alot of experience with working with more than 3 partitions, so I wouldn't be able to tell you anything concerning that for sure in good faith.
<Strategist> But I don't see why it wouldn't work.
<jonn10c> alright thank you again.
<Strategist> No problem :)
<Strategist> Good luck :)
<Space-Duck> Anyone know why Docky refuses to accept terminal and thunar launchers? Only seems to happen under xubuntu.
<chozen> hey all
<chozen> I have an issue
<bioterror> what kind of
<chozen> well more of a question tied to an issue
<bioterror> go on
<chozen> I wanna do a screen recording on ma Acer Aspire 5742
<chozen> Quad-core CPU, 4 Gigs ram
<chozen> but the recordings keep glitching
<chozen> any ideas as to why that is?
<chozen> btw, I'm running XFCE from a minimal Ubuntu ISO
<bioterror> I have never done these "screencasts"
<chozen> kk
<chozen> any ideas as to hw I can get some input?
<bioterror> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Creating_Screencasts I dunno fi this is up to date
<bioterror> if
<chozen> thanks
<chozen> I'll check it out
<bioterror> there's some guidances how to do a screencast
<bioterror> what's the smartest way to record screen
<chozen> kewl
<chozen> looking at it now
<chozen> I'll report on ma findings later
<chozen> thanx again :)
<bioterror> chozen, http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/about.php
<chozen> haven't had much luck with recordmydesktop but Imma check that link too
<xbcz> need do conf l2tp. please help
<Vampyre2007_> Hello. How are you all?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-20
<daslinkard> I have 2 computers networked to 1 printer....1 computer is able to print coupons correctly....the other PC prints the coupon in a black box and is not readable
<ScottyK> greetings! I've been running Kubuntu for a while, and this week decided to load the Unity Desktop. Really enjoying it! One question - on KDE we can load widgits, so I can have the weather right on the desktop. Is there something similar for Unity? Thanks!
<krytarik> ScottyK, you could try Conky, even though it's quite complicated to set up at first.
<ScottyK> Havn't quite figured out Conky yet!
<ScottyK> but I looked around in the Software Center, and found "Weather Indicator", which displays the temp in the status bar at the top. works for me!
<krytarik> Ok then. :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> ScottyK, you can also check screenlets
<IAmNotThatGuy> !screenlets
<ubot2> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<IlikeMoose> is there a command to show how long the hard drive has been operating since my ubuntu installation?
<IlikeMoose> i wish i could find out how many hours my hard drive has been operating
<escott> IlikeMoose, should be in the smart status
<IlikeMoose> how do i access that?
<IlikeMoose> escott: i'm still confused what is smart status?
<escott> IlikeMoose, there is a gui tool called disk utility. you can also install smartmon-tools which has the command line smartctl
<IlikeMoose> escott: thanks!
<redliner> Hi there. Anyone familiar with Openmodeller?
<holstein> redliner: im googling it, but you can just drop what issues you are having, or whatever
<holstein> drop meaning, let us know
<redliner> oh, sure
<redliner> I am trying to compile it, but when I run "make" it gives me an error I can't manage to solve
<holstein> you can link errors, or pastebin, but you'll likely just have to ask the maintainer... sometimes the ubuntu packages can be named differently
<holstein> i would probably just use https://launchpad.net/~openmodeller/+archive/ppa
<redliner> http://pastebin.com/gK0B0GdB
<redliner> apparently it is something about GDAL, as far as I can tell
<noob_> Hey guys, I was attempting to install ubuntu alongside windows 7
<noob_> but i ran into a problem
<noob_> on the guide i was reading there was sda2
<noob_> but when i tried to install it there was a partition called sda3
<noob_> what does this do
<noob_> anyone?
<Strategist> noob_: Could possibly be the dedicated slot for you swap file.
<Strategist> Not 100% sure though.
<noob_> it took up like 400 gbs
<noob_> and the used space was unknown
<Strategist> It took 400gb worth of space?
<redliner> So, no tips on the error I pasted?
<Strategist> redliner: I haven't looked at the pastbin yet.  One sec
<Strategist> redliner: Do you have all the dependencies for Openmodeller?
<redliner> I believe I do
<redliner> At least I followed the instructions on the website
<Strategist> redliner: Did you use "sudo apt-get install " to download it?
<redliner> Yes
<Strategist> Do you have your linux headers installed?
<Strategist> Do a "sudo apt-get update" on your system.
<redliner> I believe I do
<redliner> I did the "sudo apt-get update" at some point
<Strategist> How recent?
<redliner> A day ago, when I first tried compiling this
<redliner> Let me do it now
<Strategist> Ok.
<Strategist> I gtg atm
<Strategist> Make sure you have the latest version of everything.
<Strategist> Including the program, and that your system is up to date.
<redliner> Already tried that, but thanks for the advice
<Strategist> No problem.
<Strategist> Good luck :)
<redliner> Always tells me it's already installed etc
<redliner> Thank you!
<Strategist> :)
<redliner> Oh hey
<redliner> It usually stopped at 37%, now it's going further
<aeoril> Good morning
<HyPNoTiZe> anyone alive?
<Strategist> Semi.
<Strategist> Sup?
<holstein> sure... its not really a social channel though HyPNoTiZe .. check out the OT channel #ubuntu-beginners-team
<morten77> yes I think I'm alive. sort of.
<HyPNoTiZe> no.. i had a question about persistant installation over a usb flash drive
<HyPNoTiZe> i got it answered in another channel though
<HyPNoTiZe> thanks guys
<morten77> ok
<Strategist> Anyone have experience with recompiling an old outdated driver for use with a new kernel?
<Strategist> I'm trying to ditch Windows, and completely move to Linux.  Unfortunately though I'm stuck on dial up, and the Linuxant driver for my external dial up modem is outdated, and won't work with Ubuntu 12.04.
<Strategist> The code is too old.
<Strategist> So it seems like my ownly option is to recompile the Linuxant driver from the source, to work with the newer kernel, or to downgrade my kernel for compatiblity sake.
<Strategist> I'm hoping that is a last resort.
<Strategist> I just made the move to Linux about two weeks ago, and would like some assistance if anyone is willing to help me out with this.
<holstein> i would look for a backport
<holstein> wouldnt bother me running an older kernel though
<Strategist> holstein: What is that exactly?
 * Strategist googles
<holstein> Strategist: a backport? is a package that would be in the repos that would potentially add a kernel module that would support your hardware
<Strategist> Oh, thanks :)
<Strategist> So would it allow and outdated driver to run on a new kernel?
<Strategist> an*
<holstein> well, its not so much outdated as just removed
<holstein> the kernel gets big otherwise. you can always compile a new one with whatever you need.. or add modules... or use an older one
<Strategist> This is the driver that was outdated: www.linuxant.com/drivers/dgc/downloads.php
<Strategist> So far no luck with finding a newer one online at all, or even a fix/workaround.
<Strategist> Sorry if I seem like i'm rambling, most of this stuff is rather new to me, and it's just a tad frustrating when everything else works except for the crucial part you need.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-21
<Prabhakar> hi
<xorfish> Hello. Is there anyone home that knows something about OpenFirmware directory searches?
<IlikeMoose> i have a problem: when burning 12.04 onto cd-rom one of the discs fouled up and wouldn't work on the install so i had to burn another one, i didn't have a sharpie on hand and i mixed the 2 discs up. how to i find out which one of these is the good disc?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-15
<BritishG4m3r> I'm attempting to kill a process in Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS.  I can successfully kill the process in question but after running 'grep' again I can see a new process has appeared under a different PID running the same file. Any way I can stop this file running?
<Manny> kinda new going to be switching to ubuntu later tonight, any one know if im going to run into any issues with this setup  : Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge Quad-Core,gtx 650 ti ssc occ,  ASUS P8Z77-V LK LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS , 24 GB Ram, 2 tb hard drive
<Unit193> Heh, UEFI, fun times had by all.  You'll need a 64bit iso, and there's a guide on...
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubot93> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Manny> so thats the only thing im probally gonna have to worry about
<holstein> Manny: try it live.. see how it works on your specific hardware before install
<holstein> try the sound, the wifi. the network.. the graphics
<Unit193> And check for additional drivers if one of those doesn't wok.
<Unit193> Work, too.
<holstein> Manny: you could literally have someone here with that *specific* hardware, but with different verisions of the chipsets, or different chips
<Manny> ahh ok
<holstein> Manny: if you want "guaranteed to work with linux", purchase that.. such as from system76.. otherwise, you have good luck with linux support, so try it live
<Manny> ya this is what i bought,  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1189048
<holstein> Manny: sure.. and that is *quite* irrelevant, since, as i said, you could have different chipsets, or hardware in there than other folks with the *same* device
<Manny> okies well ill try it live :)
<holstein> Manny: you may have out of the box perfect, easy support for everything
<Manny> okies thanks everyone
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-16
<anasp> how i can install ubuntu to alcatel onetouch idol ultra
<yespeeyel> i have installed ubuntu 12.04 and running successfully using Apache 2.2.22 . Any possible  to upgrade the version 2.2.24 .
<holstein> yespeeyel: there might be a PPA... you can always install whatever you want and manage updates yourself
<yespeeyel> i have checked over the internet . i didn't getting any upgrade  repository on Apache 2.2.24.
<yespeeyel>  holstein : i have checked over the internet . i didn't getting any upgrade  repository on Apache 2.2.24.
<yespeeyel> any one hlep me on this . Any possible  to upgrade the version Apache 2.2.22 to 2.2.24?
<holstein> yespeeyel: sure
<holstein> yespeeyel: you can manually get what you want, and upgrade it
<holstein> yespeeyel: the way updates work is, when they are available for the version of the operating system you are running, they come in.. automatically
<holstein> there is no "apache repository".. just the main ubuntu one that gets the updates as they come in
<holstein> will apache be automatically updated to 2.2.24? i have no idea
<holstein> yespeeyel: i assume you searched for a PPA? and asked in the server channel?
<holstein> yespeeyel: this is relevant http://askubuntu.com/questions/213695/upgrading-apache-to-2-2-23-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-17
<einwindir> is this chat active?
<holstein> einwindir: sometimes
<einwindir> as long as there's one person.
<einwindir> I'm using Mint, and i want to switch to Ubuntu 12.04
<einwindir> Trying to use UNetbootin so i can boot from usb
<einwindir> will i need to do download ubuntu 12.04 in addition to following the steps in unetbootin?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> im using unet right now
<holstein> from fedora to make a debian USB stick
<holstein> just grab the iso, and point unet to the downloaded iso. i like to format the sticks with gparted to far32 before each time
<einwindir> any idea where i can find the iso?
<holstein> !download
<ubot93> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<einwindir> trying to get it from ubuntu site, and i can only find PC or Mac
<holstein> what are you wanting it for?
<holstein> arm?
<einwindir> thanks
<einwindir> I'm finding too many issues with Mint.
<einwindir> I'm trying to ween myself from Windows. Figured I would give Mint a show since it's more or less a gateway
<einwindir> I use my computer mostly for music. While I really like Mint as a whole, the audio issues are just too much.
<einwindir> (extremely low sound.)
<holstein> i'll tell you how i did it..
<einwindir> I haven't heard of any problems with Ubuntu, so i figured I'd give it a try
<holstein> i installed linux, back then, it was mepis i used.. i put it on my daily laptop
<holstein> and i used it.. for everything
<m6121> Yes, I just switched to Ubuntu from Mint.
<m6121> How the blazes to you get to "see" what programs you have open other than <ALT><TAB>? btw.
<holstein> i went to windows if i was in a hurry.. otherwise, i did *everything* in linux
<holstein> printing.. basic stuff..  file management..
<holstein> the deal is, remove the crutch.. and use the tools
<holstein> einwindir: pick a distro and stick with it.. TBH, the tools are mostly the same
<holstein> m6121: are you using unity?
<m6121> Yes.
<holstein> m6121: im not sure in unity.. i run openbox with a tint2 panel in ubuntu.. and i have tint setup as a more traditional setup
<holstein> xubuntu is a nice offering that is a good balance
<m6121> I am still having trouble keeping "Linux" "Debian" "Mint" "Cinammon" "LDE" all straight in my head.
<m6121> A flow chart might help.  :)
<einwindir> cinnamon
<m6121> Are you correcting my spelling, or making a recommendation?
<m6121> :)
<einwindir> no no no. sorry about that. i was just answering. didn't mean to correct...wasn't even sure if my spelling was correct either.
<einwindir> I really like the layout. It's as close to Windows as you can get, while still feeling like something different.
<einwindir> But the audio signal is about 20% of what it was when I was using Windows.
<m6121> The last whirl before Ubuntu was Linux Mint Cinnamon.  If I'm saying it right.
<holstein> !audio | einwindir
<ubot93> einwindir: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<m6121> The first was Linux Mint Mate.
<einwindir> I've raised all the levels in every mixer i could find...to no avail
<holstein> i usually install pavucontrol
<holstein> you can look in the terminal running alsamixer ..trust no labels
<einwindir> i've used pavu and alsa
<einwindir> everything is maxed.
<m6121> So, holstein, what is Xubuntu?  Is that "Ubuntu" with a different look than Unity?
<holstein> einwindir: then, you can try other live CDs with different alsa versions and kernels
<holstein> einwindir: might not be "good" support for your hardware, unfortunately
<holstein> !xubuntu | m6121
<ubot93> m6121: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<holstein> xubuntu is an official ubuntu version
<m6121> So it is equivalent to Mint, or I am doing apples and grapefruits?
<einwindir> have you used both mint and ubuntu?
<m6121> Today is my first day with Ubuntu.
<einwindir> how is it so far?
<m6121> I am enjoying it.  It seems a little more rock-solid than Mint.
<einwindir> are you experiencing the same sound level issues?
<m6121> Mint/Cinnamon would error out whenever I would shut it down.
<m6121> But this is weird to get used to.
<m6121> I was using Rhytmbox to play a recorded album.  I closed Rythmbox.  It's still playing.  Luckily, it's The Belfast Cowboy, so I'm not mad.
<holstein> well, mint uses ubuntu as its base
<holstein> both are debian derivitives
<m6121> So, since this is the room to ask questions...
<holstein> m6121: error out? or just give a message?
<m6121> If Linux is the kernal, what is Ubuntu vs Debian vs Mint?  I understand they are related, but I don't understand the categories.
<holstein> m6121: every OS has a kernel
<holstein> m6121: linux is the kernel.. that the code that is the kernel
<m6121> Oh, you mean the music?  No error, it's just rolling along ghost like.
<m6121> so how are Ubuntu and Debian connected?
<holstein> you and i, for example could say "lets make an operating system"
<holstein> i might say, "hey, lets use the linux kernel"
<holstein> we would go to https://www.kernel.org/ and get it
<holstein> and then we would start building
<holstein> from scratch
<m6121> ok
<m6121> and...
<holstein> it would be challening..and we might say "hey, why build from scratch, why not just use debian?"
<holstein> so, we could go get debian
<holstein> then, we would start using it..
<m6121> So debian 'sits on top of Linux'?
<holstein> we might say "hey, this is not eactly the way i want it.. i would like to have different versions of some software, and different configs"
<holstein> then, that would be (very bascially) what ubuntu is
<holstein> a snapshot of debian, kind of, that is customized
<holstein> but, the ubuntu community maintains and repackages, and updates. and backports
<holstein> its really its own thing
<holstein> so, someone else might say "hey, lets just use ubuntu"
<m6121> So, "LInux > Debian > Ubuntu" ?
<holstein> but, then they might find, its not exactly what they want, so thats how you would get mint
<holstein> m6121: linux is just the kernel
<holstein> m6121: there are many other packages and configs that make up ubuntu
<holstein> m6121: dont overthink it
<holstein> just, try and keep in mind, that they are similar, but quite differnt.. and the differences are mostly preferential
<m6121> Oh, the people I've dated who have told me THAT,
<m6121> LOL
<holstein> in side ubuntu for example
<m6121> Well, I kinda like Ubunto so far.
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<m6121> Ubuntu
<holstein> but, differently configured.. differnt desktops
<holstein> you dont have to use ubuntu to be taking advangtage of ubuntu and its community
<m6121> what is in side?
<holstein> like, within the official ubuntus spins
<holstein> these are questions you can ask about things that are *all* ubuntu
<holstein> whats the difference? whats the same
<m6121> So, "Red Hat" is Linux, but it isn't Ubuntu (or Debian either)?
<Unit193> !flavors
<ubot93> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<holstein> m6121: right.. redhat is a different thing
<m6121> okay
<holstein> m6121: same kernel.. can have the same tools
<holstein> m6121: can have a similar look and feel
<m6121> And how did you come across Xubuntu as opposed to ... Unity?
<m6121> choice or that's just where you started?
<holstein> i was using gnome2
<holstein> i dont like/want unity.. there are always other options
<m6121> Is gnome analagous to ubuntu?
<holstein> m6121: gnome is gnome
<holstein> its a desktop environment
<holstein> its what ubuntu was using
<holstein> main ubuntu
<m6121> so... what is Unity?   Gnome also, or other?
<holstein> and, also ubuntustudio was using it.. and i think mythbuntu
<holstein> !unity
<ubot93> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<holstein> m6121: desktop environments
<holstein> m6121: in windows, you pretty much get what you get.. in linux, there are many options
<holstein> im not saying its "better" .. there are just more options, and i prefer that
<m6121> yeah, too many years in Bill Gates' world, so I guess I'm getting my brain to rethink this.
<m6121> what was that ? apt-get command to get xubuntu?
<holstein> m6121: i would just get xfce
<holstein> !xfce
<ubot93> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<holstein> just search the package manager of your choice for xfce and install xfce4
<holstein> not the entire desktop
<holstein> OR, just download it and try it live, or in virtualbox
<holstein> you can really break what you currently have trying to add others in
<m6121> ouch
<m6121> speaking of ouch, I just got a pop-up that said ... "12.04" experienced an error.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> there is no "linux" or "ubuntu" making a machine for you to have a great experience on
<holstein> you bought what you bought, and you have an agreement.. to run windows on that hardware
<holstein> you are choosing to do something else.. and that can have consequenses
<m6121> Well, I've managed to set my \HOME directory on a separate partition, so reinstalling xfce4 shouldn't be a big deal [he says...]
<holstein> m6121: yeah, that shoud be easier then
<m6121> Oh, yeah, Windows 8 is in a box somewhere.
<m6121> No love lost.
<m6121> Well, holstein, I might give that a try.  Suppertime now.  Thank you!
<moline> For some reason, I am unable to access my 'downloads' folder. I can see the folder, and it says it has 18 items, but it does not open when I click on it. Any ideas?
<shahan> I have downloaded all updates through update manager. but these are not installing !
<shahan> ubuntu 12.04 32bit. updates are approx. 350MB. This is my first update after installing.
<shahan> ?
<shahan> I have downloaded all updates through update manager. but these are not installing ! ubuntu 12.04 32bit. updates are approx. 350MB. This is my first update after installing.. What can I do now?
<wilee-nilee> shahan, You get an error or something what is happening?
<shahan> no wilee-nilee
<shahan> wilee-nilee: no
<wilee-nilee> !details | shahan
<ubot93> shahan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> shahan, In the terminal copy and paste this sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<shahan> I have downloaded all updates through update manager. And few packages not downloaded. they show failed. And almost all others successfully downloaded. But these have not installed. such as still my Firefox is version 18.0.2 and all others are same.
<shahan> wilee-nilee: ok
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Any partial update notices?
<shahan> wilee-nilee: its downloading now 48MB. let me check until then :)
<shahan> it will take aprox 15 min wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> cool, on occasion you will see partial notices, just wait till they go away, it is usually dependencies waiting, on occasion you will run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as well
<shahan> wilee-nilee: ok
<wilee-nilee> good luck gotta crash, if you have more problems try the #ubuntu channel
<Spookydad> hello I am having a problem with a program not recognizing my usb port
<Spookydad> it is probably a config issue
<Spookydad> because the port owrks fine
<Spookydad> how do I make a USB port available to all programs? Pronterface.py finds the port but Creator from Simplify3d can't on the same machine
<SonikkuAmerica> What is your USB port connecting exactly?
<Spookydad> I have a 3d printer attached to the usb port
<SonikkuAmerica> What Ubuntu flavor is this... Ubuntu (with Unity), Kubuntu (KDE), Xubuntu (XFCE), Lubuntu (LXDE)...?
<SonikkuAmerica> And what version?
<Spookydad> pronterface.py finds it on /dev/ttyUSB0 but creator only offers ttyUSB0 I am using 12.04
<Spookydad> Ubuntu 12.04
<Spookydad> This is my first linux machine
<SonikkuAmerica> Spookydad: If the USB device is detected on /dev/ttyUSB0, then Creator is reading the port correctly (as ttyUSB0, as the Python file [Pronterface.py, did you say?] said it was)
<Spookydad> does that help?
<Spookydad> Creator offers a huge list of possible choices starting at ttys0 and going up through ttys30 along with ttyusb0
<SonikkuAmerica> Spookydad: Since ttyUSB0 is where the device is connected, you should select that.
<Spookydad> I select that one and then Creator says it can't connect to the printer
<Spookydad> pronterface.py only offers the /dev/ttyUSB0 or ttyUSB1 if I disconnect and reconnect to the printer
<Spookydad> I suspect Creator isn't actually "detecting" the ports, just offering possible choices
<Spookydad> is that a correct assumption?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep. (By the way, have you tried a program called Blender?)
<Spookydad> I tried Blender many years ago but not since I got the 3d printer
<SonikkuAmerica> As far as I know, Blender fully supports 3D image generation and printing.
<Spookydad> I am trying to get a reprappro mendel to work
<Spookydad> The printer works with Slic3r and pronterface but there is no 3d preview to see what will be printed
<Spookydad> I am not familiar with Linux enough to know what the config issue is
<Spookydad> So this a Creator issue not a Ubuntu config issue?
<SonikkuAmerica> Spookydad: That would be my guess.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-18
<parker_> Hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Hi!
<parker_> First time on IRC
<parker_> So I need help with sound.
<parker_> I don't have any at the moment.
<parker_> from any of my programs
<parker_> and when I play video,
<SonikkuAmerica> State your flavor and release number.
<parker_> Ubuntu 13.04
<parker_> any video I play goes really quickly
<parker_> Youtube, VLC, all of it.
<SonikkuAmerica> There are a few solutions I can think of:
<SonikkuAmerica> Step A: Head for System Settings. (i.e. Click on the icon with the gear and wrench in the Unity dash, or search the Dash for it and click its icon)
<parker_> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Step B: Click on "Sound."
<parker_> alright
<SonikkuAmerica> Step C: Are any audio devices listed?
<parker_> test sound does nothing
<parker_> Digital Output (S/PDIF)
<parker_> and Speakers
<parker_> output 100%
<SonikkuAmerica> You tried testing them both?
<parker_> oh, hold on
<parker_> Oh
<parker_> So speakers works.
<parker_> And Youtube is normal speed now.
<parker_> How in the world did that effect the playback speed?
<SonikkuAmerica> There you are. Provided that you have "Speakers" highlighted, you can close the System Settings window now. Congratulations. You're well on your way to a fuller Ubuntu experience!
<SonikkuAmerica> (Who knows? I haven't been able to figure that myself.)
<parker_> Well thank you for the help.
<parker_> Not that it was a baffling case,
<parker_> but no one in the ask Ubuntu forums would get back to me
<SonikkuAmerica> but hey, we get them all the time. No need to be ashamed. :)
<parker_> Okay, I have a related follow up.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ask away!
<parker_> Is there any way,
<parker_> that I can plug in headphones,
<parker_> and have the sound only come through them, but not the laptop speakers?
<SonikkuAmerica> Simple! Remember the "Sound" dialog we just came from? Simply select whatever the headphones are listed as, then close the window.
<parker_> Selecting S/PDIF turns off everything
<SonikkuAmerica> What are your headphones plugged into, the standard headphone jack, a USB port, ...?
<parker_> Selecting Speakers turns on everything
<parker_> standard headphone
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmmm... one second.
<SonikkuAmerica> parker_: There seems to be an issue on askubuntu.com that matches yours: http://askubuntu.com/questions/293632/sound-problem-on-both-speakers-and-headphones
<SonikkuAmerica> You can try some of the solutions there if you wish.
<parker_> okay, mine is HP too,
<SonikkuAmerica> parker_: Perhaps the guy with the Pavilion dv6 has a good solution.
<parker_> Okay I installed the package that it reccomended.
<parker_> Now I have to reboot.
<parker_> If I don't see you here again, thank you for all of your help.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK... you're welcome.
<parker_> It worked!
<SonikkuAmerica> All set then!
<imhotep525> does anyone here run steam on 12.04?
<gnite> Hi, is there anyone here who could help me with an issue with screen resolutions?
<Unit193> What's wrong with it?
<Unit193> !fixvideoresolution
<ubot93> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gnite> First off  I have a CRT monitor
<gnite> The  default resolution was 1280x1024
<gnite> I changed it to 1600x1200 which is what I normally use
<gnite> Everything got smaller but stayed blurry basically
<gnite> It's not changing the actual resolution of the monitor
<gnite> I'm running  a live CD  by the way to test things out
<gnite> I accidently rebooted, that command to restart x did not work, command not found
<gnite> I tries restart lightdm, it restarted but didn't change a thing
<gnite> Any other way to force the monitor resolution to change?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-19
<kidx> Hello
<kidx> I need help the latest graphic driver wont install on 12.04
<Whadda> Hello everyone. Can someone help me with AppArmor? I saw that AppArmor can help me to start app in 'sandbox'. Like Sandboxie in Windows.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-20
<hot6l> quick question regarding the forum site being rocked currently: is there any indication of danger to endusers?
<Unit193> I wouldn't think this is the right channel for that, but I wouldn't see a danger to end users really, unless it redirected to a bad site.
<hot6l> ahh gotcha... as far as i can tell there was no redirection.. but i was still receiving RST packets from cannonical's IP for a while afterward.. :S
<hot6l> i just didn't know if that was a stupid q or not a figured beginners was the safest place to post :P
<AlexTheRealOne> Can anyone help me?
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | AlexTheRealOne
<ubot93> AlexTheRealOne: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<AlexTheRealOne> Sorry but i kinda stupid at English, So here my question is there a command to open the options from the Terminal?
<SonikkuAmerica> AlexTheRealOne: State your flavor (type !flavors if you don't know what those are) and release number.
<AlexTheRealOne> !flavors
<ubot93> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-07-21
<AlexTheRealOne> Ubuntu 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> AlexTheRealOne: What "options" are you talking about?
<AlexTheRealOne> SonikkuAmerica, All Options (Monitor, Keyboard, Sound,etc...)
<SonikkuAmerica> To get to them from a terminal, type [ gnome-control-center ] (without the brackets, those just denote a terminal command.)
<AlexTheRealOne> SonikkuAmerica, Thx maybe you safe my life now
<AlexTheRealOne> SonikkuAmerica, okay everything is messed up have to install ubuntu again but thx for help
<SonikkuAmerica> AlexTheRealOne: You're welcome! Once it's fixed, enjoy Ubuntu! (By the way, if you're having problems specifically with Unity on your computer, you can try a lighter flavor, such as Xubuntu or Lubuntu.)
<AlexTheRealOne> SonikkuAmerica, I don't realy have problems with Unity but the new Amd driver does. After the install of the new 13.4 amd driver everything is going crazy so have to reinstall now
<SonikkuAmerica> !amd | AlexTheRealOne, did you read this page?
<AlexTheRealOne> !amd
<SonikkuAmerica> !ati | AlexTheRealOne, did you read this page?
<ubot93> AlexTheRealOne, did you read this page?: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SonikkuAmerica> AlexTheRealOne: (AMD Graphics Division was once ATi)
<AlexTheRealOne> !ati
<SonikkuAmerica> The bot has to wait about 15 seconds.
<SonikkuAmerica> (Not magic, just spam prevention)
<AlexTheRealOne> SonikkuAmerica, okay, yes i know that amd was ati i try to install with a german wiki tutorial http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<AlexTheRealOne> !ati
<ubot93> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SonikkuAmerica> AlexTheRealOne: Also, did you check out our German channel, #ubuntu-de ?
<AlexTheRealOne> SonikkuAmerica, yes but the one guy that is across the channel don't know anything about amd
<SonikkuAmerica> AlexTheRealOne: OK. Check out the page ubot93 is quoting, though.
<AlexTheRealOne> SonikkuAmerica, okay thx for help. Going to install Ubuntu again and try it out with this page
<SonikkuAmerica> AlexTheRealOne: Have fun! (If that's possible, I know the pain involved with reinstalling.)
<AlexTheRealOne> SonikkuAmerica, Do you know something about amd drivers?
<SonikkuAmerica> AlexTheRealOne: I don't know much outside that wiki page (I've read it several times) but my machine has an Intel chip.
<AlexTheRealOne> SonikkuAmerica, okay
<pip__> How do I get rid of the paid for apps stuff from my dash in 13.04.
<pip__> please?
<vers> Hi there, could any1 assist me with "system is running in low graphics mode' error? i tried several solutions found on the net, but with no luck at all
